# Building another boat- 36' this time



## sylvan

I believe I have lost my mind !
Well folks, after thoroughly enjoying different posts about building and re-building boats for quite some time, I finally had to sign up. So here is the story:
After several years of study and research along with a trip last year to Maine (and 3 other states), I now have a semi- displacement hull next to my office and have begun construction. I have built several boats, however, this is my first downeast boat and certainly the largest boat of any type. Any comments (or giggles) are welcome. I expect this to be a long, painful but incredibly fun project. 
First, I don't fish for a living. I own a service business, but for over 25 years I have filled in for my charter boat friends that had emergency obligations and did not want to loose their charter. Because of that, I had the opportunity to drive just about every kind of sportfishing boat around Galveston. While deciding to build "exactly what I want", I could not make up my mind. I still don't know EXACTLY how I will finish this boat - but I certainly know what I will have on her! *Reserve the right to change my mind
I like to leave on Friday and return on Sunday. Since I have not won the lottery, I need economical &#8230; but I want at least 20 mph cruise. Stability and comfort added to the list. Minimal maintenance and EASY access to everything - oh by the way- only 1 engine! Anyway, when I got to the bottom of the list, it pointed me toward a lobsterboat or at least a Down East style , semi-displacement hull. "She-who-must-be-obeyed" and I took a vacation to Maine to take a look at them. I looked at magazines, books and of course internet to narrow my list of builders to 4 shops. I made phone calls and narrowed it again to 2 builders. John H, the Northern Bay 38 and Albert H's 40' Mussel Ridge. So, in October of '07 I got on a plane for the second trip to Maine for a serious look. All were patient with my questions and arranged rides or whatever I needed. Back home, I put it all together to make a choice. Enter "IKE" and 12' of storm surge in my house. 
After the storm, I was left a message about a "36 Northern Bay" hull that was trailered to Austin, Texas in 2004 and never touched again. A balsa cored hull with the rudder included. The boat had been kept inside a warehouse since then. I have no idea how I built up the courage to even bring up the subject to "My She Boss" after all these issues. After all, I didn't want my butt kicked. Some of you guys might know exactly what I am referring too. Permission was given and the check was written. (along with the required gift of jewelry) 
Bernardi Yacht Designs is doing the drawings and I'm sure I'm driving him crazy with questions however, his knowledge and advice has helped me tremendously.
There is only one boat of this style in the greater Houston area that I can find (Atlantic 42) 
On the bright side, I already have most of the parts ( all new and paid for) engine, trans, genset, pumps, glass and core material, water heater, AC's, muffler, thru-hulls, rolls of tinned wire, 2" shaft seal and hatches, head, cleats etc. The hull is blocked next to my warehouse but presently outside until I get a roof over it. 
I will post as the project progresses but I have a business to run and cannot work on it full time. It's annoying when work gets in the way of fun.
So the pics below &#8230;.. 
The boat
Getting it home
New engine
The closest pic I have found to what I am building


----------



## 9121SS

Cool, That's going to be fun.Alot of work to. in the end it will all be worth it.
Keep us posted.


----------



## kingfisherred

*Boat building*

Do you plan on building a fiberglass over wood cabin or solid fiberglass?


----------



## sylvan

Marine core plywood below deck for sound dampening (need solid material) and keeping the weight low in the hull

Above deck is Nida-core and Coosa composite core with bi-axial construction for weight savings as well


----------



## texxmark

You Sir are my hero! I can't wait to see the progress. That's going to be one FINE machine. Lots of blood and sweat ahead but it will be more than worth it in the end!


----------



## Kyle 1974

****, that is amazing...

I don't even like changing the spark plugs.


----------



## Bruce J

Wow, if she's going to look anything like those pics, you'll have a real beauty. Very nice!


----------



## 27contender

I have nothing to add constructive but I did marvel over your hull at Mickey's when it was there.

R


----------



## Bugsbunnyboater

Thats very nice..
I think thats a ship


----------



## 11andy11

yeah, you got a way cool wife. Good luck with the project.


----------



## sylvan

*de-coring and shaft tube*

This hull is a balsa cored hull (for light weight). Therefore, any hull penetrations (screws, bolts, thruhulls) require that the hull be "de-cored", the balsa removed and the hole filled with fiberglass so that any leaking will not rot the balsa inside the hull. The first pic shows the de-coring performed for the lifting rails. The same procedure was followed for the spray rails, quarter guards, etc. 
Next, the shaft tube. Some builders install the shaft through the keel without a tube. I want more strength and safety so&#8230;.I chose the tube. It is a 4" dia. .5"+ thick fiberglass tube completely glassed into the keel with cutlass bearings at each end to stabilize the shaft. The trick is to line it up properly.
You begin by cutting the keel and then a channel the tube will fit through (in this case) at a 7 degree angle. If this tube is not installed straight and correctly then nothing on the drive train will be straight. The boat runs sideways &#8230; well kinda. This was a pain in my **** getting it right. Even with help it was a lot of trouble - but it is done now. 
Before the tube was glassed in permanently a solid glass bulkhead was made and installed to stabilize the tube. This pic is the template we used. 
Almost ready to glass, the bulkhead and tube. Notice the string in the last pic. I just had to check it one more time.


----------



## RLwhaler

I've gotta strong feeling this will be a beautiful Project!
Would love to see it in person one day.Keep us posted on your progress will ya?

RL


----------



## Arlon

Looks like a lot of enjoyable time to be spent on that project. Love that style of boat..


----------



## Leemo

did you glass your shaft log in yet?, don't forget about gear alignment, I would use a polyster resin, is more forgiving, easier to work with, and will withstand any "flex", make sure you use the thicker walled cutlass bearings with at least 6 ports for water flow, I would also put a grease zirt on my packing nut, I don't like the packless bearings, did you get a gear yet for your motor, I got a bell housing that wikll match a twin disc gear up to a 507, you can have it if ya' want, it came off a 3208, how are you laying the engine bed?, what about bulkheads, make sure you use fir, sounds like ya' know what you are doing, those hulls are faster and stronger than you think, if matched right. good luck


----------



## sylvan

Leemo
It is a 280ZF straight line gear 1/1.77 ratio
The tube is glassed in with polyester resin. I have been using vinylester resin when attaching bulkheads etc to the hull (older cured glass and want more bonding) The cutlass bearings are 6 sided and machined into the tube with 4 set screws each for when I have to change them. Tides Marine supplied the dripless ahaft seals.
I appreciate the offer but i already have all the drive train- but thanks. I have changed my mind several times on the engine beds. (torque issues) Currently, I have decided upon 6x6 alum. angle with backing plates on the stringers. According to the marine architect - that's overbuilt- but now is my chance to do it for less $ than later. The only planned wood in the boat so far are the 2 main stringers, forward and aft engine bulkheads and floor webbing- all glass enclosed fir. Trunk cabin and top will be Nida-core and Coosa composite for weight. The engine sits virtually flat -(450hp Cummins) between the stringers and very low in the belly so the shaft angle is only 7 deg. That makes more thrust aft as opposed to down and therefore more efficient. 28x28 wheel on a sistership of this hull ("Mystery Machine") and a 410 hp Sisu gives him a wot of 36 mph/ 30 cruise ( but it's built extremely light- lighter than this one will be)
None of my Captain friends believe the speed of this built down hull and I am getting considerable teasing about my "Yankee Trawler" but they can smell my exhaust when i'm finished :dance:


----------



## sylvan

Next come the bulkheads. Templates are made and transfered to 3/4" fir plywood enclosed in fiberglass. Both of these bulkheads (main and aft engine bulkheads) are actually made too tall. It is easier to cut them down than add to them. Plywood is used as opposed to composites to help with sound dampening.


----------



## trodery

Sylvan...that is going to be a beautiful boat when you are done with it! I personally adore the "Down east" boat styling.

I don't know anything about boat building but I would be more than happy to assist you building this boat!


----------



## kinja

Springer, we'll bury you in that boat before your done with it! Springer, da Lobstaman. Headed down shortly, need an attitude adjustment.


----------



## robul

awesome project.. I love following this builds.. Thanks for sharing with us..


----------



## sylvan

*a little more progress*

It is time to install the outboard stringers to hold the fuel tanks. Once the stringers are in, we can complete the gelcoat and fairing inside the hull.


----------



## Skinny Water

Sylvan - that is a SWEEETTT boat!


----------



## sylvan

*a little more*

After the tanks were placed and measured they were removed and sent to the welder for a few changes. First, the fill spout is only 1.25" and I want a 2" fill to accomodate a commercial fuel dock, the lift tabs cut off and another threaded pickup down low on each tank. Hopefully, they will be ready this week.
The outboard stringers that hold the tanks are finished now- laminated plywood as opposed to solid fir and the sole bracing forward is now completed. The 6x6 aluminum engine bracing has arrived and will be cut soon.
give me patience..... give me patience...give me patience.....


----------



## rockhound76

Wow. I love this style of boat. The only boat I ever built was a MiniMax hydroplane when I was 14. I ordered the plans out of Popular Mechanics. The review said, "Can be built in one weekend."

It took me 6 months. Base on that, I'd be dead before finishing a boat like yours. Greenies to ya!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

what is your topside design ?

wheelhouse , day boat,, cuddy, sportfish, lugger ?


----------



## Tombo

I am posting just to follow this project. If you lived near me I would volunteer just to learn.


----------



## sylvan

*thanks for the support*

I appreciate the support folks- thank you! Some days (like today) it is needed. I have finally realized that stomping my feet like a 6 year old does me no good but .... it sometimes makes me feel better :headknock
The verdict is still out on the topside. I had my architect draw a few pics (below) so I could make up my mind. Feel free to comment- but be gentle with me. 
Actually I keep going back to the picture on the first page of this post. A hardtop with windshield, 3 sides open- to be closed in with clear vinyl that can be easily removed or rolled up. I still have a bit to go before I HAVE to decide. Right now my priority is to get all the big pieces under the deck, in the right places with easy access. I'm too old to have to squeeze into small places so the design will take that into consideration


----------



## yellowskeeter

WOW!


----------



## sylvan

*Progress*

Every boat should have a 'sump' or containment area that prevents any engine fluids (if lost) from settling in the bilge and/or being pumped overboard. For me, this containment area is normally a B**** to simply get to, much less, clean properly. This is the easiest way, (tip from a friend), to do it. Small bulkheads at each end of the bed with enough capacity to hold any and all engine fluids and still retain easy access under the engine. In addition, a large enough channel underneath the containment sump itself so as not trap debris and leave access to clean. I can even get big hoses under there if necessary. I almost just built a simple pan but this seemed better. Although the change was fairly easy and I like it, it still took more time/money than the original idea. Where does it stop?


----------



## sylvan

*Progress*

The forward sole(floor) bracing. These pics were taken from the main (forward) engine bulkhead. I wanted no restriction thru these braces for water drainage. The braces are fir but completly covered with resin. This area will be under the forward berth and a possible future bow thruster. It has been glassed, gelcoated and sealed. In the bottom pic you can see a square opening for the black water tank which will be covered. The steps down from the main deck will be over this hatch. I will post the construction of the 100 gal fiberglass water tank tomorrow if I can


----------



## sylvan

*Stop!.... back up*

I almost forgot something again. No matter how many times I revise my list of the order of steps in building this boat, I change or forget something. The first pic is a boat I found to semi-copy the cleats, bit and pulpit and rails, etc. If for some unfortunate reason I have to be towed a long way, the tow line would probably be angled down from my boat, pulling the bow DOWN and deeper therefore H*** on tracking. So, I want a towing ring. I need to mount it BEFORE glassing in the pulpit, winch base, etc along with the crash bulkhead. Haven't even built it yet so the second pic is a simple template I made last night. (need to get the angle right) Two strips of 3" stainless, bent, welded, drilled and polished. I will thru-bolt it and glass the back side to distribute pressure. This is probably overkill, but now is easier than wishing later.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

lookin great, i would seriously think about fabbing some plates for the inside of that tow point that are at least as large as the outside, that beast is gonna be brutal to tow and the load on that point is...well............................

also i noticed you are not going for the transom bait tank and extra wells ?

and the covering boards down the gunnels look like they should be wider, i'm thinking better walking/sitting area .

what do you est your cruise speed is gonna be 15nm ?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

If your main pursuit is fishing, I like the first drawing best. Controls further aft and seating area in front. That will allow you unobstructed views of the deck and a lot better ride for the captain. That is going to be a smoking hot rig when you are done.


----------



## sylvan

*No work today - only replies*

Coastal
I spoke with the architect last night and asked the same question. (I'm still driving him crazy) He explained that the hull is a 2 piece hull and that there is LOTS of glass up forward and down the keel to attach each side. There will be backing plates or big rectangle "washers" as you suggest but the way that area is already glassed it has plenty of strength.. according to him. The original plan is/was to be a live well, centerline, fwd of the watertight rudder compartment almost big enough to swim in (60 gal) however I might change that. The gunwale/washboards around the boat are 16" wide. I don't like 'um that wide-in the cockpit area. I have had boats with fish boxes or live wells in the transom that are so wide that you need a surf rod to get over them as well as a 10' gaff (OK i'm exagerating) but I like to get up to the back of the boat! (ie. 31 Bertram)
My neighbor suggested a transom live well 18" wide and 24" deep with a clear lexan face and interior underwater lights so you can see your live bait while night fishing .... what a great idea- I like it. I found a similar pic (without the clear face) online below. I expect cruise to be @ 20kts/ [email protected] 24+... because I am saving a lot of weight building it as I am. < 16000 lbs

Haute P. While I am aiming at long distance fishing, I am not the ONLY one to please 








'She Who Must Be Obeyed' wants comfort and decoration. One adjustment I am having over other boats though is the head! I am not a little guy. When we stay for the weekend I want a shower and potty. NOT a wet sponge and potty the size of a 3" piece of PVC pipe where you have to be a Yoga Master to get the paperwork done. The head is 5'x6' which the architect says is a waste of space but it is MY(our) space to waste! The truth is that most boat manufacturers install a small head and a drop-down table/bunk in the same space. I chose to have the drop-down up in the cabin area - not below. Besides, I want to look around when eating lunch.

Thanks folks for the ideas and support. You are welcome to keep'um coming. I am incredibily suprised at the number of "views" on this post. I guess you feel my pain  with the pace of this build.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

wow a 20nm cruise, nice, 

that pic of the transom tank is what i'm talking about , floor bait tanks are a pita to fish big baits out of 

what's the plan for fish boxes ?


----------



## sylvan

Coastal
check out post # 26 - the vertical view.
2 fish boxes in the cockpit- Port side is wider because the muffler is down the starboard side. These boxes are already built 78" long 24" wide and 18" wide /almost 24 deep. Removable and insulated w/ macerator.
I agree about getting baits from a floor box but it sure will keep a lot of stuff alive and could double as storage (ice etc) in a pinch. I could do both but I REALLY don't want a wide/thick transom.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

sylvan said:


> Coastal
> check out post # 26 - the vertical view.
> 2 fish boxes in the cockpit- Port side is wider because the muffler is down the starboard side. These boxes are already built 78" long 24" wide and 18" wide /almost 24 deep. Removable and insulated w/ macerator.
> I agree about getting baits from a floor box but it sure will keep a lot of stuff alive and could double as storage (ice etc) in a pinch. I could do both but I REALLY don't want a wide/thick transom.


 i saw those, but didn't know what kind of transom wells and motor access you were planning, that makes sense.

if you could get by with 1 1/2" drains out the bottoms to thru hulls and skip those stinkin macerators it would help


----------



## sylvan

The bottom of the boxes are below the water line and will have to be pumped anyway. The plan is that black water has it's own pump and macerator, of course, but anything that can be pumped overboard will funnel to a sump (purpose built) with a macerator that will grind small elephants. Had one on my last boat-too long ago....Y-valve with quick disconnects- easy access.... worked great


----------



## sylvan

*Final Helm Decision*

After much discussion, opinion, guesses and needs, the decision has been made regarding the style of trunk cabin and helm area - the pic is below. There will some small differences but - this is it. Two AC's, 12000 btu below and 16000 btu above should be enough to hang meat in our summers but .... it also means a bigger genset. I have the room and my motor guys are agreeable. 
*I have to stop these changes for EVERY reason. Not the least of which is additional weight and more money.
Got the bids in for the class 2 hydraulic steering- sticker shock there! I might be able to get by with a smaller one but in this area - more is better. I am determined not to scrimp on significant items but the paint job might be with crayons and a bunch of Pre-K's.


----------



## sylvan

*Snail pace but goin'*

Had an xtra hand today and got a little more accomplished. Got the 100 gal water tank built and the forward berth sole glassed down. I really don't need the water potable so we built a fiberglass tank. It fit better (not necessarily cheaper) It will be painted inside with a 2 part epoxy for potable water tanks because I don't want to smell fiberglass when taking a shower. Some progress was made with fairing up forward also.


----------



## sylvan

*Last of the wood*

While this doesn't look like much progress, I feel that I have hit a milestone. This is the forward engine bulkhead and the last of the structural wood core components. Next will be the nida-core and coosa material. The main bulkhead required a special radius on top to look pleasing to the eye that was a PITA. (cut it 3 times) Now it can be glassed and the trunk top built. I am changing the order in which some interior walls and bulkheads are being built. This boat is still outside with no roof over it. An afternoon rain shower screws up the gelcoating and fairing so enclosing the trunk top seems more reasonable than taking two days for the whole boat cover which will have to be removed again to install the engine. I can't complete the forward crash bulkhead until I get the towing strap back from the welder and installed. 
I am forever amazed how much a small change (ie. installing a towing strap) changes the building timeline. I switch from item to item waiting for someting else to get here or be completed. I thought I had this organized.... but I was just confused


----------



## sylvan

*Progress*

The pic below is a "jig" being made for the trunk top. Basically, it will be a type of mold. What you see are 1x6's cut and fitted over the forward section of the hull. When this is completed it will be covered with Louann board, removed, moved inside and waxed with mold release. Gelcoat mat and bi-ax cloth applied over it. Nida-core will be bonded on next followed by outside layers of glass. I will take pics of the process. This top will not have any wood core in it.


----------



## jdsuperbee

Wow! Where do you guys learn this stuff???


----------



## pg542

jdsuperbee said:


> Wow! Where do you guys learn this stuff???


....good question...this should be a REALity show on the MAN channel. I look for this thread everyday to see whats new. WTG sylvan!!!!


----------



## sylvan

thanks guys!..... I really appreciate the compliments 
there are plenty of good books in the library but trial and error is the main way you learn this. This is the second boat building post I have ever done and I wasn't sure how it would be received. It amazes me how many folks look at this site so I try to post progress as much as I can. I am also suprised at the lack of questions or opinions (which never lack on other threads)








It must be some type of masochistic thing I have building boats but it certainly rewarding when completed. I will try to do better in posting updates.


----------



## jdsuperbee

You probably don't have that mamy questions/opinions because so few of us hava a clue as to how to do what you're doing. BTW, I loved you last build too. How's that boat performed so far, anyway?


----------



## sylvan

I think I understand, but working with fiberglass is not as difficult as some believe. A couple of good books and a few phone calls got me started, because I couldn't afford a real fiberglass guy to do what I wanted. Looking back, I don't remember the pain, just the feeling of accomplishment when it was completed. In my opinion, the hardest part is the amount of sanding it requires to get that "store bought" look. I sometimes have to force myself to keep sanding when a rolled gelcoat with webbing would suffice. 
As for the other boat .... the "Sylvan". I have a season in it now and like it more than I thought I would. I built it because I wanted a bigger (22'+) shallow water boat that could easily cross a big bay comfortably. In retrospect, I got lucky in choosing that hull. I liked the looks of it and the fact that it was free (junk) - it's ride is excellent. Partly because it's big but mostly because of the drastically changed the center of gravity(CG). It gets up shallow and flat, rides flat and smooth. I'd rather be lucky than good :rotfl:
Sure -if I had it to do over again I would make changes... mostly composite core for less weight- so I could use less HP. I don't need to go 70 but could use just a little less draft.... but it might not ride so well. Who knows?
Here is the site if anyone is interested: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=1862681#post1862681

The Northern Bay has my attention now and I should have more posts this weekend. I spent way too much money today on the composite coring material and have to get it glassed before 'she' finds the invoice and the boat goes up for sale 
Thanks for following this post
B


----------



## fishinguy

Nice project. I am doing some work on my 20' Mako. I am putting in a new fuel tank and I am also going to remove the fuel coffin and replace some of the saturate foam under the deck and re glass the coffin where it has cracked. I am also contemplating doing some repairs on some deck cracks depending on how the rest of the project goes. I am also going to re core the coffin lid as wekk. IT was some wet wood around the cut outs. This will be my first glassing experience. 

If you ever need a hand drop me a pm I would love to help someone that has experience doing glass work. I could learn alot by helping, I also just like seeing these projects take shape. Keep up the posts.


----------



## sylvan

*Several things*

fishinguy
You've taken on a project with the gas tank and lid with core ! Cutting out foam is a PITA. PM me if you want.
I said that I was suprised not many asked questions ....then I opened my messages today ... oh well- I'm still having fun.

There were several questions about coring material, so here is the short version. The first pic is Nida-core- a plastic type of material that is VERY light- flat or kerfed (2nd pic)to bend around curves. It can be glassed several ways (4th pic)but here a layer of 1.5oz. mat was laid, then one layer of 1715 bi-ax material (17 oz/yd 45deg material attached to mat). I let it set, (this time) and spread a core adheisive- (3rd pic), placed the Nida-core flat and weighted it down- let it dry and turned it over and repeated the other side. Sometimes, the outer skin (mat and bi-ax) is laid then the nida is resin coated, laid on the skin, weighed down and left to kick. Repeated on the other side. Again, many ways to do it according to what you need. 5th pic is Louann material with nida-core. It will be used for doors, cabinet walls and non-structural bulkheads.... VERY light weight.
Obviously, you can add glass layers as needed for strength but at some point the layers offset the weight savings. Plywood would be easier and certainly cheaper!
6th pic is the frame of the trunk top with the plywood sides kerfed and bent to the curve of the bow. Next week it will be braced and moved inside, covered, waxed and glassed. I will post pics.
I hope this is not confusing.... a literary geinus I ain't :cheers:


----------



## robul

amazing progress man. Keep them pics coming I cant wait too see the final product.. Have you though of a name for her yet?? Cant wait to see her covered in fish blood!


----------



## texxmark

Thanks for the updates. Great Project!


----------



## snapdragrowb

This is 2cool. hey new project!


----------



## sylvan

Once again.... thanks for the kind remarks
I am working on templates for the forward interior bulkheads now because the trunk jig is in place and I can get good measurements. Hopefully, I will have more pics tomorrow. Went by the welding shop today to check on the tanks. They have been busy but that's OK... still plenty to do. Besides, I should use up my favors when I really need'um
Robul
No, there is no name yet. Several friends have suggested _Titanic, Minnow, Brick_ ... you get the idea. (I will remember them on the launch date!)
Maybe I should hold a 2Cool "Name that Boat" loto.... that might be interesting


----------



## Tombo

I think I speak for alot of us on here that we think its nice that you shared the build with us. But, we are more interested in the launch party!
Just kidding
So, is your next project going to be bigger, something in line with a 90' sportfisherman?


----------



## Tiny

Just now caught up with the thread. Awesome job.

Ohh.... Black Beauty


----------



## fishinguy

How will that trawler style boat handle the gulf? It looks great. Does the nida-core absorb resin?


----------



## sylvan

Next project ?????????? ..... 'She' would KILL me ! The last one I had to name after her. With this one - I will have to buy her a Mall.
* I like the idea of a launch party .....
Now for the questions: This hull is a semi-displacement hull built by Maine lobstermen. It is designed to haul weight at respectible speeds out in the Atlantic. It should handle the Gulf just fine. I am betting more money than I should on that fact. We don't have big rollers like they do but I have been on a sistership @ 5' seas with ears and it rode wonderfully. I think that with fuel prices going nowhere but up, a single engine offshore diesel boat will get more popular here. Particularly if it cruises at 20+ kts at 2+ mpg. I am trying to prove that.
Nida-core will absorb massive amounts of resin if you place it flat and lay up glass and resin over the top- it bleeds down into the cells. So lay up the glass first on a table(waxed), spread a bonding material, place the nida-core on top, put heavy plywood (or something) on top until the bonding material kicks- repeat on the other side. I sometimes lay up the glass and just before it kicks, resin coat the nida-core lightly, lay it down with weight on top.
I am doing some this week and will take pics


----------



## fishinguy

I have been watching videos and trying my best to understand how the whole process of fiberglass works. I know I need to get a new grinder. I have a good idea but I don't think I will fully understand until I start mixing resin and wetting out some material. Should be starting my first glass project later this week.


----------



## kodman1

You are doing a fantastic job. You are right that you won't remember much of the sweat as you do the times out on the water. I built a 14 ft scooter and an 18 ft scooter years ago from the ground up. I am thinking about starting a new project myself. This time I am looking for an old fiberglass hull to modify and build into a shallow draft with a tunnel.


----------



## sylvan

*progress*

OK, this is the jig or male mold for the forward trunk almost completed. It is obviously off the boat and placed on a small trailer so we can move it around. It will have to be leveled so it will not twist during the glassing process. 
It will then be covered with Louann board, waxed with mold release and glassed with mat and bi-ax material. Next, nida-core will be bonded on, turned over and repeated for the outside skin. Professional guys do it a little different but this is a one off.... and easier for me to do it this way
Finally, comes the fairing and sanding.
More pics tomorrow- i hope


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

WOW!! I'm looking for my SAP button on the computer because everything you said seems to be in Spanish and I don't have a clue what you're talking about but all I need are the pics. Awesome job. Press on! Can't wait for the next pictures (and description I guess :spineyes: ) I have trouble with a crescent wrench versus channel locks !

Awesome job !


----------



## SargentAlex

Amazing. Looks great.


----------



## sylvan

*work*

I wish I could convey the trouble it is to make sure the Louann board has a consistant curve in the jig. The first pic shows the kerf's in the plywood and leveling the flat braces which allow (2nd pic) the Louann to have a smooth curve across the top. 
3rd pic. is applying the Louann board
4th & 5th My test of 1/2" nida-core. Mat only, mat with bi-axial, and 2 bi-axial layers. I am almost celebrating..... the nida-core test worked better than I guessed so hopefully, the top will take this new coring method well.


----------



## Guest

*Very Impressive*

Nice choice of boats and quality craftsmanship from what I can see. Where do you get the nida-core material and how is it priced? Are their different thicknesses and what thickness are you using for the decking?


----------



## sylvan

Several places in Houston to get it. For me, Composites 1, NW Beltway 8, because I get other material as well, from them. It comes in many sizes, I will use 1/2, 3/4, and 1" in different areas of the boat according to strength needed. It prices from about $ 2.00 / sqft up


----------



## sylvan

This jig (male mold) is complete and waxed..... ready for fiberglass on Tuesday.
and.....
I am DONE for the weekend. I AM GOING FISHIN'


----------



## Blexter

Thanks for letting me help. I learned a lot - as well as what not to wear when grinding fiberglass








I know, I know ... you told me!


----------



## sylvan

It doesn't look like much but underneath the nidacore are 3 layers of glass and 2 layers of gelcoat. The top layers of fiberglass (to sandwich the core) will go on tomorrow. Then the sanding begins


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Are you going to vacume bag it when you get the top skin in place?


----------



## sylvan

I'm not going to bag this part because there will be bulkheads glassed underneath in the cabin. I will have to bag the top though. I do it the poor man's way with 6 mil poly and a shop vac turned backwards. It actually works well as long as you add weight.


----------



## sylvan

*Trunk top and bulkheads*

Laying the skin over the nidacore trunk top.
Starting the bottom skin for the interior bulkheads.
Trimming it.
Almost completed starboard head bulkhead /nidacore. This piece is 6'4" tall, 5'6" wide, 3/4" thick and weighs only 32 lbs. (I am weighing everything that goes into this boat)


----------



## Cmount

Looks like you are progressing. will look forward to seeing the top after it's pulled, keep pictures coming


----------



## sylvan

The trunk top glassing is complete with the base for the hatch. Now the hard part.... sanding.
2,3,4. This is Henry (works with me) laying out the windshield - or better said, the windshield rake. This requires a template. Then you simply back up and look at it. No matter what the plans say .... DOES IT LOOK RIGHT? Now is the time to change it.


----------



## sylvan

I forgot... these drawings have been very helpful to me and were submitted to another site called Noreast.com and from Clark Island Boat works. 
This weekend I will try to post other sites building these boats for anyone interested.
The interior bulkheads are now tabbed in (temporary) and I will post this weekend also


----------



## pg542

Super work Sylvan!!! Very interesting thread to follow. Please keep it running!!......You've probably already considered this , but there's a thread on TTMB regarding a small fishing boat struck by lightning that killed one man and wounded another. In that thread there is an interesting post regarding the proper steps to help safeguard or at least reduce the potential damage of a strike on the water. Pretty interesting info and your project is at the stage where installing this system/equipment is much easier. Might give it a look.


----------



## sylvan

pg
You are correct about the lightening- scares the H*** out of me.... in a boat YOU are the highest thing around!
In the picture below(Outcast), there is a grounding plate- it is the oblong zinc object on the transom just above rudder. A bonding system. It is at least 8 guage copper tinned wire 'bonded' to all metal thru-hull fittings as well as the batteries, engine, shaft, metal fittings etc. It serves several purposes: helps prevent electrolysis (long story) and act as a lightening conduit through the boat to the water....
When the fiberglass is done I intend to post the wiring as well as everything else .... (or until you guys are bored)
* also note the underwater lights in this picture. I am installing two also but different styles


----------



## pg542

Yeah, I know about electrolysis and the sacrificial anodes (bars and plates)......Are you planning to use similar zinc blocks for your lightning protection? Just curious as to how one determines the amount of surface area for an effective ground plate field for a vessel of this size. It seems that just the single block in the photo would not be enough to insure a good path to ground, especially while you were underway. Interesting stuff.....Jim


----------



## sylvan

I am certainly not an electrical expert and not trying to be a smartas* but the answer is... books. I have a fairly extensive library of boats and boat building. When all else fails- I call an expert. 
Somewhere in the back of my mind I recall a formula or "minimum sq. in/ ft" in grounding plates but I will have to look it up. On this boat I was planning on 2 plates but a friend said NO .... something about direct lines ???? When it is time I will refocus on that subject. I have seen what lightening can do to a boat and want no part of it ....not to forget the expense of electroylsis


----------



## pg542

sylvan said:


> I have a fairly extensive library of boats and boat building. When all else fails- I call an expert.


.....From the level of of knowledge I've seen in your progress so far, I'll bet you don't have to make too many of those calls. lol..... VERY interesting thread, sir!!...What is your timeframe range for completion?..........Jim


----------



## boyk007

Just found this post.....what a cool project! Looks great!


----------



## fwoodwader

Yeah this will be an interesting thread to follow.


----------



## sylvan

"What is your timeframe range for completion?.........."

LOL ..... the answer to that is ...^%^&^&)&*^%&)#@
I can see progress, but sometimes I hit a snag that I never realized it would cause so much trouble. My real worry is that I will get impatient and "just finish the Da** thing" 
I am out of town until tuesday and will post the last several days work on the boat when I get back


----------



## sylvan

*a little more progress*

1. The trunk hatch cut. You can clearly see the nidacore bonded well but need to putty the edges
2. Making sure it will fit... the hatch will actually be installed later after MUCH more sanding and work. No point in taking a chance of breaking it.
3,4,5,6 Taking a look at the window frame template. Is the rake OK before molding ????? Measurements correct????? Angles right??????


----------



## Aggieangler

Wow...just found this thread!

Awesome job with this obvious labor of love! I look forward to more pics on progress.


----------



## sylvan

It's been raining so only inside work for a few days.
The window frame template has been fitted and removed. I am waiting for the core material.
The trunk top has now been turned over and the 'fun' sanding and fairing begins.
The last pic is the frame for building the top. A male mold about 12' x12' and very similar to the trunk top but bigger and heavier.


----------



## sylvan

In the last week I have had several PM's (private messages) asking about fiberglassing nida-core as well as other composite core materials. My PC answer is to call the manufacturer 'cause I'm just a hobbyist boat builder. With that said, this has been my experience. Nida-core is a very light honeycomb product. It has advantages and disadvantages- light and strong for bulkheads, cabinets and furniture but does not deal well with impacts- it will crush-I personally wouldn't want it for decking. In glassing it, I have tried several ways. First, as I have posted, I layed gelcoat, 1.5oz. mat and (sometimes) bi-axial material (called 'skin') on a table first. On top of that, I lightly resin coated the nidacore on one side and placed it on the material- weighted it down and let is set. So what you have is a piece of nidacore with one side covered with thin fiberglass. Be aware that nidacore is honeycombed. If you lay the glass on the table the same as before and place the panel on top of it- the syrene gets trapped and cannot "outgas" thus causing dry spots and/or delamination of the skin. You can vacuum bag the object to help the outgassing but the easiest way for beginners in my opinion is to glass one side and let it set. Lay another skin on your table. When it sets, apply Nida-bond (or similar material) by trowel. Put the pieces together and weight on top. The bonding material doesn't outgas like resin and will stick together well. I hope this is understandable and not confusing.
Be sure you REALLY need the weight savings because this is a PITA! I do not recommend rookies playing with this stuff unless you are masochistic.
Other cores like Coosa, Divinycell, (rigid PVC foam) and Airex are light weight, come in different densities and possibly cost more ($ 150-400/ sheet). However, you fiberglass them just like plywood &#8230;. easy. I will probably use one of these to make the insulated fish/ice boxes.
Several friends have said that some village is missing an idiot with my choice of materials however I have a specific mission. I want light- which equates to fuel economy and rot proof which equates to maintenance. This is my baggage from owning other boats. Building this one is fun but a lot of trouble. The truth is: If I'm gonna do this- it's gonna be MY way! &#8230;&#8230;. until 'She' makes up my mind differently. 
Thanks for following this thread- over 12000 views - that's amazing! It's even fun for me and makes me think about what I am doing. Maybe I should ask for volunteers when the goin' gets rough.
B


----------



## sylvan

The top mold is ready to glass. This thing looks huge to me - think I could land a Cessna on it.
2. Head (bathroom) wall door is about to be cut. It's made of plywood as opposed to nidacore to set the screws into.
3. A pic sent to me from a guy with a similar hull who has helped me with my build. His way of mounting the transducer .... a pocket in the keel
4. My keel before the shaft log was installed. The transducer will go in the far right of the pic in the keel. It's hollow so maybe not TOO much trouble


----------



## sylvan

*more changes*

Another change at the last moment.....
The trunk top now has another hatch. I decided to install one above the head. I thought it would be best to get some xtra air flow when the shower is used- moisture control
2. This type of trim around doors saves me teak trim (a lot of money and work) for now. I can always go back and add the teak
3. Another type of beveled hatch
All of these parts are now prepared for painting and will installed on the boat beginning Monday


----------



## fishinguy

Great work. Steady progress and soon enough you'll be headed out on your maiden voyage.


----------



## jdsuperbee

Sylvan, I'm really enjoying this project and look forward to all updates and pics. I was just wondering, since you've had time to live with it, how's your deck boat turned bay boat project holding up? Has it lived up to your performance expectations? 
I think you're going to have to give these creations a label. Unfortunately, I think there is already a "Sylvan" boat company.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## sylvan

thanks for the compliment... i needed it today
I really should do a postscript on that boat. I like it very much and still have it hanging in a sling at my house
The short version is: after the 36 Northern Bay is completed I MIGHT ??? look for another 24 sylvan to do again with a few changes. The hull was discontinued in 1995 ( i think)
more later... got to work


----------



## sylvan

*Progress*

Finally, I can see progress. The trunk top is being attached to the forward deck. The main bulkhead is removed temporarly. LUCK was with me..... the measurements were correct and the trunk top fits with very little xtra work involved. Now it will be glassed in and faired.

Movin' along


----------



## Tiny

Looking great!! I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## ShallowSport24

Wow is all I can say. What patience you must have.

Keep'er going.


----------



## Poppahobbs

*POPPAHOBBS*

Looking very good where did you learn to work with fiberglass it looks very strong. Where is it stored and will you let your admirers come by and look at it and give you a live pat on the back.


----------



## sylvan

Poppahobbs
Yes.. you would be suprised how light and strong a composite cored panel is - if done right.
You learn this by trial and error..... error being the key word
I have a fairly good boat building library as well as a few knowledgable (patient) friends that I can call when I hit a wall.
I am sending you a PM


----------



## Goags

I always look forward for your progress pics/reports! Thanks for keeping it going.
Jerry


----------



## sylvan

We are working on the top now and I have a few pics but it looks just like the trunk top mold -just bigger-so I have not posted the pics. As a matter of fact, we used most of the trunk mold to make this one.(needed the same radius). This top needs to be completed to get the required radius to attach it to the front window frame. - it just seems easier to me doing it that way.
To sum it up.... sometimes I think I'm posting too many pics and boring folks. If ya'll want more I will give it a try


----------



## gregg75

Absolutely not. This thread is right up there with unusual discoveries. Please keep the pics coming. Thanks


----------



## Profish00

Yea bore me to death, very nice build.


----------



## sylvan

The first pic shows the base layer (first skin)of fiberglass with the Nida-core glassed on the top mold and sealed. This material (nidacore) built like this is structuraly strong but can crush with tightened bolts. Also, it is not very impact resistant unless you glass the H*** out of it which offsets the weight advantage of using it in the first place. Therefore, the 2nd pic shows where we removed 4 sq/ft. of nidacore and molded in sealed plywood as a core material (under the 5 gal. buckets). When the antenna/radar base (similar to 3rd pic) is bolted to the top... there will be some meat to hold it tight. It's a long way away but when the time comes, I will post pics of building the antenna base. It's already designed but I'm sure I will change my mind .... like every other part of this project!


----------



## sylvan

*Progress with screwups*

I just LOVE surprises ......

Picture 1 is the head (bathroom) companion way bulkhead. It's on the starboard side. We took great care to get measurements right so the door would open outward with enough room to get around inside - that was the plan. Well.... all good plans......
The problem is the stairs from the main salon would have to be too steep to accomodate the head door opening. That was caused by the height of the fuel tanks being 3" higher than expected and that, in turn, caused the main salon floor being raised as well. One simple issue created a problem which caused another, which caused another and so on! DA**
So we have to remove the bulkhead- trim 6" off one side and glass it to the other side. This effectively moves the head door forward 6" (now I wonder what additional BS will that cause????????????)
Pic 2 is a view through the head door. You can see another "door". It is actually a removable panel that allows me EASY access to the electrics and steering hydraulics without having to crawl in the cabinet on my hands and knees.
Pic 3 is just another view of the area. Each of these panels have been sanded prior to installation to save the trouble in a confined space and will be painted with Awlgrip when the time comes.


----------



## jdsuperbee

Yeah, but just think of how much you've learned for when you start your 40' next year!


----------



## Cmount

More, more, need more (Headroom)... Great Job keep them coming...... Where is the "Guest" Stateroom?


----------



## sylvan

jdsuperbee
"........ start your 40' next year" ????? OMG ....what a thought. I am breaking out in a cold sweat.

Cmount
"Guest" stateroom ? You can laugh but I have to have the local Police check out the boat at night because "homeless" people are trying to use it as an apartment. 
(No additional comment from me on this subject at this time) 

Overall, not much to report this week, at least, with pictures. The head bulkhead has been modified and tabbed in but not completely glassed. The top is almost completed and will be removed from the mold after the final sanding (probably) Thursday. While I know I'm making progress, it sure seems slow when I'm backing up re-doing a screwup. I have found a guy in Clear Lake who recently completed a 48' sportfishing boat that began just like this one - it's beautiful! I asked his advice. His response was "DON'T" ..... but with a big grin. He has offered his help and I, for one, am grateful. 
I will post more as soon as I take a few more pics.
thanks for following this thread
Bryan


----------



## sylvan

*Progress begins again*

OK, we are finally moving forward again. It doesn't look like much progress in these pics but it is to me. The head door is moved forward in the bulkhead 6" , glassed in and partially faired, which allows room for the steps down into the bow section. With this accomplished, we can build the forward berth (bed), the galley and head counters and shelving. It also allows the head sole (floor) to be set up to drain the shower as well as the toilet base. Many builders then move on to the the painting but I will wait until all the interior work is completed because I know I will find a way to scratch it up no matter how much care I take. 
The gelcoating seen in these pics is 2 parts gelcoat and 1 part resin. IMO it makes a tougher coating as a base as opposed to gelcoat alone.


----------



## sylvan

It's been a while since I posted anything because of work and rain but here is an update. The forward berth is completed with the exception of the cabinets. Picture 1 is glassing in the bunk flanges. The big box is a kind of headboard/storage area. I changed my plan of a queen size bunk for a bunk completely across (almost 8'). More room for the bunk and more room for hanging lockers on each side at the foot of the bunk. Pic 2 is where the cabinets will be hung (on each side) Pic 3 & 4 is the mold we built for the cabinets and hanging lockers. Because the top is composite cored it will not hold screws well so we are molding the cabinets out of light fiberglass instead of building them with wood.... IMO better looking... but more trouble to build the mold. It seems I like to complicate my life more than necessary.


----------



## sylvan

A 2cooler came by today for a look at the boat. Unfortunately, we were not sanding and I couldn't give him the FULL effect of boat building fun.








Anyway, he asked about the 'mold' we were using for the hanging lockers in the forward cabin and said to post it so.... here it is- hope it makes sense.
The last pic in the previous post shows the mold we built for both the starboard and port hanging lockers. In the first pic below, we simply draw it out, tape it off, gelcoat and glass it. (this one is the port side) For the other side, we just draw and glass the mirror image. 
The second pic below is a similar style locker from another boat that I am somewhat copying. I intend to use a teak door and trim as in this example.


----------



## sylvan

Here are the hanging lockers finished but not painted in the first picture.
They will be installed just inside the door (2nd pic)to the forward berth (right and left). The bunk itself is wider than originally drawn but I wanted an access down the middle of the bunk for a possible bow thruster (in the future) as well as storage under each side.
The forth pic is the mold for the head cabinet w/sink. I looked at several different sinks and couldn't find what I wanted so I simply bought a plastic bowl at the dollar store and molded it into the cabinet. Using a smooth plastic bowl reduces sanding in the mold. If it turns out well, then I will probably do the same thing to the galley sink as well.
Today I opened the 3rd, 55 gal. drum of resin.... D%^& this stuff goes fast but a large majority of the interior fiberglassing is done!


----------



## texxmark

Thanks for the updates...I want to say it every time you post, but I don't want to hijack. Keep it up I am relly enjouing your build.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Incredible! This is just simply amazing to watch! Great job and keep the posts coming!


----------



## BluewaterAg26

Nice project. Good work.

Josh


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

just curious......Are you guys logging your labor hours ....LOL


----------



## sylvan

First, thanks for the kind words folks. I am not a professional boat builder but posting here has been fun. Although this is not my first build (but certainly the biggest) I've made many mistakes, even with preparation and lots of books. Sharing my triumphs as well as my screwups actually inspires me to continue building the boat. Truly, one of the hardest things is to decide how much to post. I have hundreds of pictures - how much "minor" fiberglass work is interesting to readers as opposed to "OK, we made these hanging lockers- here they are" 
I guess when the interest falls off- I'll know it. 
I am still amazed with the number of 'views'. When launch time comes, I'm gonna have a party at the marina for any 2coolers interested in a few beers and a boat ride!

CoastalOutfitters - loggin' hours ???? hel* no... it would scare me....
The truth is a guess - but probably no more than 25-30hrs/wk avg. God forbid I ever do another one like this, but with what I've learned, I believe I could complete one in 6-8 months with 3 guys full time- certainly less than a year if I started with a more completed "kit". The personal interior design I wanted wasn't available, not to mention the money, so ..... here we are. As of today, I know exactly how much hard money I have in the hull and parts. I even know exactly what it weighs. But labor costs... well... I need a beer


----------



## kodman1

You are doing an awesome job. There is no way I could attempt a project like this, my wife would kill me.


----------



## Tombo

I forgot how much fun a labor of love project can be. I used to restore 67-69 camaro's but never built anything new. I have been buying up Kit Car type mags looking at projects. 
I know I can do it, just have to build a garage first. 
This is the most interesting, to me, post I have read. Can't wait for the next post.


----------



## Goags

"When launch time comes, I'm gonna have a party at the marina for any 2coolers interested in a few beers and a boat ride!"

Bryan, you're gonna chit when 5000 2coolers show for the beer/ride!! Keep the updates coming!
Jerry


----------



## Mike S. 11

*Awesome build*

Hey Bryan, I have been watching the progression on this build since you started posting in amazement at what you are making take shape here. I have done one small bass boat build and am working very slowly on a total rebuild of a 22' Quest . Imagine my surprise when we were sitting around at lunch a few days ago and Cliff started talking about a trawler type build you were in the progress of doing . I was sitting there thinking to myself how I have been watching it unfold. I hope to be able to see the finished product in person when it is completed .

Mike


----------



## sylvan

*a little more progress*

Here are the bathroom cabinet pics. (1 & 2). Obviously, these were taken before the colorful modeling clay and mold release were cleaned off. I am pleased that the mold worked out so well, particularly in the sink. It came out very smooth and will not require sanding. (I didn't know how I was gonna get in that small bowl to sand it anyway). The result of it turning out well is that we are building the form and laying up the galley furniture now with a modified plastic tub for a sink. (pic 3). Also in pic 3, the form is upside- down and reverse imaged. The actual counter-top is the table top where the plastic tub is. We simply waxed the wood and layout table, sprayed PVA (mold release) and glassed over it. Monday we will pull it apart. If my luck holds, all of these pieces will go in Tuesday. I should be through with the living quarters and galley by Thanksgiving.... I hope


----------



## seaclip

*stupid question*

Probably a dumb question, but i'm going to ask anyway. Is there a reason why you didn't start with an aluminum hull. Was thinking it might be a faster build to fabricate parts with sheet metal and weld. Also structure may be stronger and lighter.

A very inspiring project. I guess not everything is made in China after all :smile:


----------



## sylvan

Seaclip
Three boat builds ago I built an aluminum boat. Certainly not as large as this one but complicated enough. I learned that I will NEVER own a larger boat made of aluminum. It's a Bxxxx to maintain. HAS to be painted well. HAS to be GROUNDED. Electrolosis kills them. HAS to be checked constantly for cracked welds, HAS to ... ect, etc,etc. There are many 'in-the-water' alum. boats, but they are owned by rich people or companies!
Fiberglass can be as light and strong (as this one is) and IMHO require less maint. Some may disagree but that has been my experience.


----------



## sylvan

*more progress*

1. Decided upon using a plywood core in the counter-top in the galley. Another layer of glass will be layed over the plywood to finish and make it strong. 
2. This pic shows what a PITA I am about a clean bilge
3. I'm posting this picture just to show all the sanding necessary for the fwd berth. I'm happy this part is almost over. (most of it done by fellow 2cooler- bless his little pea pickin' heart!)
4. Another view angle to show where the hanging locker will be glassed tomorrow.


----------



## Blue02

Sylvan, what an awesome job! I wish I had your time and talent! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Colonel William Travis

Great Job! Stay at it and keep up the updates!


----------



## Uncle Doug

Sylvan, I have also enjoyed your project and have admired your demonstrated skills throughout the whole thing, I would like to come see it when you launch. Thanks again.


----------



## jrw

*We all appreciate this project*

Sylvan - just in case you like to fish at night some-
The boats that have installed the underwater LED
lights are impressive .

I use to take my sons to the North & South Jetty
Galveston - using night time lights hanging out
over the water - We had a blast catching a lot
of different fish.

Thanks again for all your postings - We read every
word and hungry for more. jrw


----------



## sylvan

Thank you again guys... I appreciate it!
I will post more pics tomorrow - the galley furniture is in now but I didn't have my camera with me today so .....
I have hired a boat surveyor to give me a report on my construction- both good and bad since I have reached a point where I need to upgrade my insurance.

jrw- I intend to install 2 underwater lights on the transom and possibly one just forward of the transom on each side. We have not cut the transom yet for the lights because I am still researching the type of lights I want - 12v, 120v.. LED, metal halide, halogen, etc. Most of the advertising for them is BS ! There is NO WAY an LED light puts out the lumens of a halogen, for example, but I don't know how many lumens I really want (or need) I have to figure it out, but other things first.


----------



## sylvan

*Galley furniture*

Pic one is the port side hanging locker installed but not faired.
The rest are pics of the galley furniture (cabinet) w/sink.
* I am still laughing about the plastic tote box we used for the sink mold. It actually came out quite well.... Please don't tell any professional boat builders about this.... lol 
The fridge will be on the left side, placed upon the 6" raised platform. This raised area was necessary to get plumbing into the bilge and not interfere with the hull radius. The square hole(hatch) beside the fridge is the cutout for AC compressor access. There is lots of space underneath this cabinet. Since the fridge is relatively small (6 cu/ft), it will be easy to remove it for access to the compressor. This is a change from the original plans because I didn't want to loose that space. Next will be the overhead cabinets.
Although I am progressing, I find that it's costing me $'s custom making the furniture like this. It would be far easier to simply call a real boat carpenter to build it, but it would not be what I have envisioned in my head. This damned boat is fun one minute and a PITA the next. Perhaps I should name it "Hot Flash" like my she-boss but I haven't the stones.


----------



## fishinguy

Awesome work. She is coming right along, before too long it will be launch date.


----------



## sylvan

*Good week*

I'm pleased with this week's progress. The xtra help really makes a difference. The lower galley cabinet is in as well as the head. The upper part of the forward engine bulkhead has been tabbed in to complete the galley. In addition, the upper cabinets for the galley are in the mold and will be pulled Friday. Sometimes it just works out.....
I had better start getting my act together regarding the tanks and engine installation.... homework over the holidays


----------



## Tombo

I get itchy just looking at the pics. Is there some advice on how you do all that sanding and avoid the skin irritation?


----------



## KingTut

Wow! I just found this thread and was I heart broken when I got to page thirteen! I was wanting more! Sylvan, if I was a chick, I'd ask you to marry me! 

Have you considered an HD camera/production crew when you start your next build? The Yankee Workshop and This Old House would pale in comparison! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chronotrigger

*I hear ya.*



Tombo said:


> I get itchy just looking at the pics. Is there some advice on how you do all that sanding and avoid the skin irritation?


 I'm Sylvan's extra help. This is a great experience for me. It is really cool to work with your hands and be able to see what you are contributing to the project. To help combat against the itch it is good to wear longsleeve, loose fitting clothing. You wear a coverall of light fabric on top of that and tape the ankles and wrists. It also helps to blow yourself off with an air hose on a regular basis.


----------



## sylvan

You place an add in 2cool for 'help wanted for boat building' and get a young guy that doesn't know better, give him a grinder and tell him he is learning and having fun at the same time! It's worked so far.
Seriously though, we use a full body paper suit w/hood, a face shield and respirator. You can get those at Home Depot and Lowes for about $10 ea. After grinding, BLOW off the suit.... do not try to wipe or shake it off. The fiberglass material really is actual GLASS fibers and will just bury into your skin. High pressure air works best.


----------



## sylvan

Lucas
I forgot you have a computer..... I keep telling you to wear your hood


----------



## sylvan

*milestone*

I know I have a very long way to go but completing the heavy glasswork forward of the main bulkhead (galley, head and bunk) is a milestone for me. Obviously, more sanding, paint, electrical etc. will happen but I just couldn't pass up the "before and after" pics after leaving the boat this weekend.
Please excuse my ..... grinning -ear to ear.
*in this pic, the cabinets are just temporarily hanging but they are actually glassed in now


----------



## sylvan

*starting up again*

Weather has slowed some things down with the boat being outside, so we are working inside on braces and wood cabinet trim. The top is virtually complete except the bracing underneath which will also serve as as wire chase. Pic 1 is the mold I made from a 2x6 with the corners rounded (on the right), a brace popped from the mold prior to trimming(middle) and the finished brace(on the left). These braces will be glassed underneath the top. They should strengthen it considerably as well as allow a wiring path and a base for recessed LED lighting. I could have done this with aluminum tubing but that would have made for maintenance (more anodized Al. to polish). So I decided upon fiberglass.
Thanks to a tip from a fellow 2cooler (liftologist), I now have a planer for the redwood trim. Here is my new(used) planer going to work on the redwood







(it's more fun than sanding)
The 3rd pic is the final prep for the door panels prior to painting. I am going to try a new 2 part epoxy paint from Sherwin Wms for the interior. It's 1/4 the cost of Awlgrip and less trouble to use. Please wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## sylvan

WOW !!! I didn't realize I was creating havoc for some folks by using redwood as opposed to teak for the trim work. Cost is not a factor (tiny bit cheaper) because I already have enough of both but chose redwood. My answer first is that I simply like the color and wanted it. Redwood is VERY moisture/rot resistant as well as light weight. It's softer and easier to work. The down side is that it's softer and will "dent" easier from hard impacts. Admittedly, not real "traditional" for boats but again I like it and it's MY boat (Mike- do you see my tongue stickin' out at you)
More than likely, I will use the teak for the cockpit sole (floor). I was reminded by a friend yesterday that with only fiberglass non-skid in the cockpit, every time someone gets on board, especially when it's wet, you have to wash the deck clean of dirt from shoes. With a teak deck- it at least doesn't show. I'm really in to the "low maintenance" thing. Now I'm gonna hear "redwood next to fiberglass next to teak just won't look good" Well ..... I'm the Captain and I'll do as I dam* please..... lol
I am going to have an aquarium for a livewell, PVC pipe for gaff and mop storage, a 5'x6' head, way too much fuel, only one engine, etc, etc, etc...... My way! ROTFL


----------



## sylvan

It's been a while since posting any progress but trouble came up and it had to be fixed. When I started this thread I said I would post my screwups as well as my triumphs. Well, here is the former. The first pic is is one of the fuel tanks. It is sitting upright as it normally would in the boat with the fills and vents on top. The problem is .... the tanks are too tall. I knew they were tall but didn't think it would be a REAL problem.
I was confused! To fix this, the tanks have to be turned on their sides and ALL the fittings moved as well. The second pic is a template of the tank turned 90 deg. and measured 4 more times -- prior to welding so I won't screwup again.
The third picture is the template, measuring string and the de-coring holes being re-glassed simply because I have the opportunity now as opposed to later. (covering my arse). The triangle plywood pieces on the hull are tank braces to make certain there can be no movement of the tanks when installed. I hate learning the hard way!
The woodwork has been put on the back burner for now.


----------



## DirtKat

Just found the thread. My hat goes off to you!!!!


----------



## atcfisherman

You must be retired to do this. Nice work!


----------



## sylvan

No.... not retired... business is slow like many other companies, so I (we), have more time to work on the boat. I have a seasonal business and began my schooling on fiberglass years (and boats) ago during the slow time in the winter. A double edge sword. I try not to lay off anyone during the slow time... so we build. This one is for me- designed like I want, but if everything turns out as planned, I have been asked to consider building another with a little different configuration. At this point, the thought scares me, but who knows?
I will try to post this weeks progress tomorrow.


----------



## jdsuperbee

atcfisherman said:


> You must be retired to do this. Nice work!


I don't know about REtired, but TIRED, difinitely!


----------



## atcfisherman

sylvan said:


> No.... not retired... business is slow like many other companies, so I (we), have more time to work on the boat. I have a seasonal business and began my schooling on fiberglass years (and boats) ago during the slow time in the winter. A double edge sword. I try not to lay off anyone during the slow time... so we build. This one is for me- designed like I want, but if everything turns out as planned, I have been asked to consider building another with a little different configuration. At this point, the thought scares me, but who knows?
> I will try to post this weeks progress tomorrow.


Great idea to keep people busy. You are doing great work! Looking forward to the finished boat.


----------



## sylvan

*fuel tank changes*

With the oddball shape of the tanks now, the tank beds had to be changed completely.... I hate backin' up. Even though a week was lost, we are moving forward again. These beds are solid fir glassed in with a urethane strip over each to protect the tank. After the tanks are installed they will be solidly braced. With this change, the sole (floor) can built level completely across the cabin. 
The second pic shows the templates of the upper sides. Originally, the plan was to construct these with nidacore but I have changed the window configuration and might need the strength of 3/4 plywood. That is being decided with the marine architect.


----------



## jdsuperbee

Sylvan, I know it's a stupid question, but, with only one screw, have/had you considered a bow thruster? It's probably too late,anyway. It just seems that it would help with mooring a boat of that size even with 2 screws.


----------



## sylvan

*thruster*

First, it's not a stupid question! The answer is: Sure, ... I am an experienced boat driver w/ many types of boats. 'She Who Must Be Obeyed' is not. I fear that when cruising the boat, she will not want to drive and/or I will hear "stop screaming" either way- I loose. Therefore, a compromise. In the pic below, I built the forward floor bracing so I could add a thruster later if she makes up my mind so !

** *With all the patience my woman has had with me regarding this boat so far... if she wants a mink lined toilet seat... she will have it!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

here's a few similar from my Portland trip this summer


----------



## Poon Chaser

Sylvan that is awesome!!! i Cant wait to see the finished boat. I have been watching progress... good job!!


----------



## sylvan

*Merry Christmas to everyone!*

Many thanks for all the support on this project from you folks.
I am taking the Holidays off from boat building under 'request' from my she-boss. I will resume after the 1st with requests for help from all you painters out there.
Bryan


----------



## Cmount

When will you start back to work? Fishing season is getting closer.....


----------



## sylvan

These temps make it tough to do any fiberglass work and sanding is not very photo worthy. Unfortunately, next week I have 'continuing ed schools' to deal with so it will be the middle of Jan before many pics are posted. Patience is NOT one of my virtues!
Thank you folks for checking in on this build


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Poppahobbs*

Hey Guy we are ready for some new pictures it's been a while and I'm ready to see the latest changes youve made. I know you've got to be proud of the work you have done and I'm proud for you. Every thing I've seen seems to be top notch. I can't wait to hear that you are ready to put it in the water and weather permiting I want to come watch the festivities. Who knows I might even be persuided to donate a bottle of champhane to wack it with, or celebrate with of course I'll have to bring the Brother in Law he's been watching this as close as I have.

Poppahobbs


----------



## sylvan

*Update*

Poppahobbs
First, thank you for the compliment, I appreciate it&#8230;.. especially now.
The last month or so has not been conducive to fiberglass/gelcoat work. It was raining every day the temperature got warm enough to spread some resin&#8230;. or it feels like it anyway. When the weather was good I had to put in time with my REAL job but, hopefully, that is changing tomorrow. I have hired a 'professional' (his words) fiberglass guy to work with us. The last 'professional' I hired did not make it long &#8230;. and has been a guest of the Galveston County Jail for the last two months for not paying his tickets. I hope this one works out better. I have not had very good luck with 'professional' fiberglass guys. Only time will tell. While I am whining, I tried some new fairing material called VALSPAR Mid-Weight Putty- recommended by a supplier that it spreads easy. I don't know if that stuff can go bad but I had hell getting it to kick off and harden. At least a week was lost removing it. To sum it up, I am finding myself wanting to cut corners by rolling on gelcoat as opposed to sanding and painting for a final gloss finish. It's MUCH faster on a build like this but if I do that, I cannot honestly believe I will go back next year and re-do it properly. So far, I have had the patience to continue on the right path but it is killin' me. I want to throw in the engine and tanks, hang the prop and put her in the water. Resistance is futile! &#8230;. Or is it?
I will update the pictures this week
Thanks for following this slow thread
Bryan


----------



## sylvan

*Goin' again*

Well, finally on the road again. The fairing and sanding of the galley and head are finally completed, primed and ready to paint. That will complete almost all the fiberglass work forward of the main bulkhead. Next will be the main salon floor- then the forward windows. I am using structural fiberglass beams for the floor bracing as opposed to wood. It is 3" wideflange material, very strong, can't rot and easy to work with. I got the idea from another builder who posted the 5th pic below. I cannot say how happy I am to be past the sanding for a while. I could have been completed with this two months ago by rolling on gelcoat as opposed to this type of finish but I guess I'm stubborn&#8230;. besides this is what I have in my head even if it takes longer.


----------



## Tombo

Here I sit thinking about building a small livewell for two fish and your post comes up again. This weekend I should just do it. 
Do you think of this boat as a child? Should take about 9 months till birth errr launch. 
Come build your next boat in Rockport and you will have my help for free.


----------



## sylvan

... a child???? Well, maybe a stepchild. Strange how I have not completely lost patience with this build. Although I wish I was not so scope-locked regarding how I want it. It's costing me time and money. I hope it's worth it.
I have noticed there are a couple of other builds posting now. Sometimes I think about adding my two cents but they might think I am trying to talk them out of it.
At any rate... they are fun to follow.


----------



## kodman1

You are doing a great job Bryan. I know you will be satisfied once its done. Especially when you actually get it in the water.


----------



## jdsuperbee

sylvan said:


> ... a child???? Well, maybe a stepchild. Strange how I have not completely lost patience with this build. Although I wish I was not so scope-locked regarding how I want it. It's costing me time and money. I hope it's worth it.
> I have noticed there are a couple of other builds posting now. Sometimes I think about adding my two cents but they might think I am trying to talk them out of it.
> At any rate... they are fun to follow.


I think that with your experience, they'd be lucky and happy for the input. BTW, I'm glad you've started back up w/the work again. I've been going through withdrawls. The only thing that's kept me sane (????) is the abovementioned projects (all excellent and informative).


----------



## Tombo

To me, when I used to rebuilt old Camaro's, I had a vision on how it was going to look and work. That, was more important and the cars turned out better with each project.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I'm hooked on this build / thread as well............

Keep up the great work and posts.
It's very inspiring.


----------



## kyle2601

Well now that I have reached page 16 post 161 I will chime in and say, Bryan You have a lot of talent and knowledge and I would really hate to see you get really fired up and hurry through this project and cut corners. I know how you feel cause I am at the point where I want you to put the motor in and drop it in the water but it would not be right. 

I wish like hell I had half of your talent and could touch up a few things on my boat that I really hate. This is the third build I have followed on forums and still have no clue how to tackle even a small project like mine. I like the idea that you are building a HEAD like you want it "big" and that it will have a bed big enought to sleep in if you choose and that it will have a good fuel range and I think you are a little low on your numbers anyway as far as you mph and the range. I bet it will be one of the most economical boats on the gulf. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sylvan

As I write this I am hearing Willie Nelson sing 'On the Road Again' in my head with a grin on my face.
I have not posted in a month and actually not much has been going on VISUALLY to post. Business has taken priority over boat building but I am caught up now and can get back to the fun things in life ... so's here is an update.
I just went back to review a few of my last posts and realized all I did was whine! .... well, now after 4 - so called 'professional' fiberglass guys, I have found 2 that (so far) show up and know what they are doing - therefore, progress is moving forward again.
All the fiberglass work is competed forward of the main bulkhead and ready to paint. My engine guy was over last week to lay out the engine installation so I am now able to build the cabin sole (floor). The fiberglass braces are in and leveled, the engine bed is gelcoated and this week will complete part of the decking. In addition, the side panels are made. One of the holdups was the wait on the foam core for the side panels. (as opposed to plywood) It arrived last week and the panels have been built (see pics below) and will be installed next week. Tomorrow we will install the modified fuel tanks (another screwup) and part of the floor.
* these pics are obviously not in the correct order
1. The deck bracing. This is 3" structural fiberglass but turned on its side. This was done to make a water track around the engine hatch so it will drain.
2. one of the side panels with the new foam core. (mat, bi-ax, mat on each side)
3. Newly modified fuel tank
4. 12' side laid out and glassed on the floor
5. Pencil art on the side panel to show where the window is to be cut with the app. height of me at the helm.... (measure 3 times, cut 1 time)


----------



## Miles2Fish

I feel honored to have an inside tour of the building of what will certainly be a magnificent boat. Thank you for all the posts so far and please keep them coming!


----------



## Cmount

Sylvan / remember that you are getting shorter and not exactly knowing when the first trip offshore will be you may want to put a boaster step in front of the wheel for the future. Leave the window high for us tall guys that end up behind the wheel during your nap time.... Glad to see your up and running keep posting the pictures.... Cabin looks great


----------



## sylvan

Cmount... I'm not getting shorter, just fatter and that makes me look shorter. Have you looked in a mirror lately? How have I managed with friends such as you?
The first pic is a fuel tank set and deck bracing. I used the left over side window cutout for the vertical brace but cut the holes in it to save weight. It will be glassed to the outboard stringer and underneath the wide flange floor braces. This deck will NOT flex. Actually, that may not be a good thing- sometimes a little flex is a more comfortable ride but the engine hatch is a wide one (so I can get my Pillsbury arse in there) and I can't take the chance of too much flex so .....
The third pic is a closeup of the panel- 3/4" foam core with 3 layers each side.
*I have now used 4 types of core material and I like this foam material the best so far- all things considered. Easy to glass, it's just a little heavier than Nidacore but MUCH lighter than plywood and high density Coosa. I estimate I have saved 800 lbs so far by using the composite cores. Yes. it's more money and trouble but the fuel savings over time should offset it.... plus nothing to rot.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

I talked to the nidacore guys at the Miami show about some of their stuff for a new hard top skin, that is some cool stuff indeed. They prob. had 15 diff. samples of their products. Very light and strong to boot..........


----------



## Shallow Sport68

I hope you started to look for your next boat/project because when this one is done it will be like a favorite show that was taking off the air.:smile:


----------



## iwanashark

good job! i cant wait to see this boat on the water!


----------



## sylvan

Coastal - I have some samples of that new nidacore material... you are right - it is amazing stuff. Unfortunately, I cannot afford it. I buy the basic nidacore and laminate myself. There is another build thread by Majekster going on: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=215108
He is doing a great job using pre-made Nidacore panels. They are strong, pretty and save time but expensive and I needed lots of them... so I got the basic material.
* next boat ShallowSport ????? OMG .... what a thought!


----------



## grosbc

*foam core*

What brand and density of foam core did you use that you liked the most?


----------



## sylvan

The foam in the picture of my last post was Elliot foam: http://www.elliottfoam.com/index.htm at 6 lbs/cuft. (6 lbs and less)
Another place is: http://www.generalplastics.com/ with foam up to 20 lbs/cuft
Both according to what you need it for. IMO, 6 lb foam is a generic density for fiberglass core. 20lb can be used for transom and deck material.
* be sure and blow off the dust prior to laminating for better adhesion


----------



## jdsuperbee

Shallow Sport68 said:


> I hope you started to look for your next boat/project because when this one is done it will be like a favorite show that was taking off the air.:smile:


LMAO! x2


----------



## sylvan

This will be the most stressful part of the whole build for me. Getting the house on straight, level and pleasing to the eye. The first pic shows plywood laid on the floor braces (just to walk on), the top raised up and part of the temporary forward window bracing installed. We will then clean up the mess and then fit the front and side panels. After they are tabbed in and braced, we will remove the whole cabin, turn it upside down and the sanding begins again. - I certainly don't want to hold a grinder over my head for hours on end. The second pic is cutting out the windows in one of the side panels. After physically moving these 12' panels around the shop, I am truly happy I used foam core material instead of plywood..... they are heavy!


----------



## sylvan

Still making a little progress. The more I work with this foam core- the better I like it. It's a lot stronger and more rigid than I expected. 
The first pic shows the side panels with the roof(top) in place. What it doesn't show were the 4 times we had to set it up, level them, brace them... back up and look.... Are they straight? Are they visually pleasing (the angles)? Will they glass right? etc. etc. etc.
They are now in place and are being glassed. Unfortunately, the front window panels are being changed. There were 4 panels and I changed it to 3 for several reasons... mainly logistical because I actually wanted the 4 panel look. Too many changes .... it's costing me.
At least the cabin will be glassed by Friday.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

looking good

is it gonna be an open "dayboat" style wheelhouse or closed w A/C


----------



## sylvan

A bit of both. Dayboat style with EZ2C (like eisenglass clear vinyl) on part of the sides and back that will fold up. I already have two AC's to be installed ... 12k btu below and 16k above in the open cabin. I like the idea of being spoiled with AC and will have the option of 'open' or 'closed' when it gets hot and flat in August at the Gardens.


----------



## sylvan

The top is on and glassed ! I feel like I have crossed another milestone.
My last post (#173) showed the side panels placed but not straight and level. The first pic below shows the same starboard panel tied and faired in. It's actually straight and level so the aluminum window frame will set and not leak. (if the panel is warped, the aluminum window frame cannot seat properly)
* the aft vertical fiberglass piece in pic 1 & 2 will be removed later and an aluminum "ladder" with rod holders will actually be used to hold up the top. It was simply easier to build it in, straighten the panel and cut it out later than trying to line up the panel by itself.
Because the sides fit well, it allow the forward window bulkhead to fit correctly as well. This pic shows the "windows" cut but actually they are smaller holes cut to allow ventilation thru the front of the boat until the windows arrive. I wanted to fit everything straight prior to ordering the windows. I am installing commercial windows as a safety measure-they are $5k+ with NO return so I need to get this right.


----------



## sylvan

*Fitting the top*

These pics show fitting the top. We boxed in the top of the forward windows for strength as well as a wire and light chase. Next, molded a 2 x 6 with beveled edges for the braces under the inside perimeter of the top. Again for strength and lighting. I am making one more today down the center about 12" wide for all the wiring from the electronics. I did not want to deal with a headliner to cover all the wiring (less maint.- wash it down with a pressure washer idea)
The last pic is a view across the windows and the massive amount of fairing required even though it fit very well. I will then pull out my trusty marker and lay out the real size of the forward windows and order them... this thing is almost looking like a boat.


----------



## sylvan

Now that the top is glassed on, today's work included cutting out the aft braces. This allows me to visualize now how the aluminum ladders, bench seat furniture and rod holders will be placed. 
Notice the plywood across the top of the picture. This is a template being made. This change will mold the lights into the top itself as opposed to mounting spreader lights. It will also keep water channeled off the back of the roof. Should I take more specific pics of how this is done? I don't know what you guys want to see.


----------



## hardcore

*grindin gelcoat*

You should apply gel-coat last after all the glass work is done. This will make it much easier and faster since gel coat is a ****** to grind. Try rolling light coat of resin or thick primer on first then sand it smooth 320 grit. Then spray gel-coat mixed with 10 percent duratec clear gel coat add 5 % wax, or spray AWL grip last.

Awesome job by the way! look like a pro boatbuilder !


----------



## MrG

sylvan said:


> .......... Should I take more specific pics of how this is done? I don't know what you guys want to see.


I've been following your build with every new post. Awesome job. I know it's in some sort of a building but would it be possible to see some pics from a little farther away? Curious as to how the 'big picture' looks. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## WesJ

I would love to see more pics from further away as well, this build is VERY cool.

Wes


----------



## sylvan

I will try to take an overall picture but this boat is in a "building" similar to a greenhouse. Texas City has "Entry-way Corridor" rules which is a law that prohibits boat building, if not behind a fence, on all major roads (within 300ft) Therefore, I have built a hardyplank fence 10ft high around the boat which makes overall pics difficult. I cannot afford to PO the City as I am already on a time schedule.
I have been suprised regarding how hard it is to find a reasonably priced location to lease that will allow this type of work. I found a warehouse when this problem arose but the boat is wider than the exisiting 12' doors and I was not willing to pay 3-5K to put in a 14' door in someone else's property along with the rent. I own the property it is on now and I have an agreement with the City to get the job done asap. Setbacks are not just expensive labor wise but ultimately can be extremely costly down the road. I am doing my best to keep it moving along. God forbid I ever do this again- but if I do- you can bet, I will do it INSIDE a warehouse with locks, even if I have to tear down the building to get the boat out!
The picture below is the closest example I have found of what I am building. This is the M/V Moonstruck, a 33' custom boat built in Mass. My boat is 5' longer and almost 2' wider but it will sit similar.


----------



## fishinguy

You are doing an awesome job.


----------



## sylvan

The first pic is the roof brace glassed on the salon ceiling. I built it like this to allow plenty of room for electronic wiring and salon lighting as well as a base for ceiling hand rails. A friend has complained about it being so large but like most other details on this boat, I want easy access and maintenance. Therefore...
The second pic is the aft corner of the top. Three different cores can be plainly seen. The main top was built with Nidacore (upper right corner) The fir plywood (top center and right) is there for a solid core for the aluminum ladder pads. Finally, the 6 lb density polyurethane side panel.
The third is the aluminum antenna & radar mast.


----------



## Barefoot

WOW! Looking good!


----------



## sylvan

The top is almost ready to paint... maybe by Friday. Again, I am fairing and priming but not actually painting until all the glass work is completed.
Pic 3 shows the front panel primed with small holes cut but not the actual window size- they will be considerably larger. The picture doesn't really show it but the top is actually over 12' across... therefore the windows are 36"+ each.
Pic 4 is fitting the muffler for installation
*we will start on the cockpit as soon as the top and side panels are finished


----------



## fishjunky

Sylvan, think "She Who Must be Obeyed" will let you do the house add on out of fiberglass? Will try to get by and see the progress next week.


----------



## sylvan

It's been about ten days from the last post but it's still going. All the fairing and priming should be completed in the next week. We are moving along with the exhaust system and muffler. I modified the 8" exhaust pipe to add a 'slug' tube which is an extension above (engine side) the muffler. It helps prevent water backing up in the exhaust pipe while backing down.... not 100% effective but some cheap insurance anyway. I haven't whined about cost very much but I just got an education regarding the exhaust hose. Normally a black hose is used but after about five years it really does go bad and requires replacenent. My engine installer recommended this blue silicone hose..... it's $100 per ft ! but it is good for the life of the boat according to him so...... 
On a lighter note, I cut out cardboard pieces representing the electronics panel this past weekend so we can build the console/helm station. The last pic is the template to build it from fiberglass while the cockpit and fishboxes are getting ready. 
Then comes wiring. If there are any boat electricians out there with nothing to do ....


----------



## sylvan

The front windows are drawn but will not be cut until the windows come in. 
2. The helm station is being completed in this pic. 
3 & 4 These are the fish boxes. # 3 pic fish box is 24 wide. 21 deep and 80" long which equates to 700 qts. The port side box is 32 wide, 21 deep and 90" long ( about 1000 qts) These boxes are fiberglassed on both sides with a 2" foam core for insulation. They are sloped to a drain and will have dividers to separate ice, fish and beer or whatever. One of the nice things about these lobsterboat hulls is that they are built for commercial fishermen so I have the room for whatever I want below deck. I honestly cannot imagine needing fishboxes like this but I have the room and they don't weigh much so what the $%^&. I can use them for storage or eventually add an icemaker etc. The 100 gal water tank will be glassed between them. The box sides will also double as the floor braces as well.
I think yellowfins will fit in these boxes just fine!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

have you even remotely considered a 2nd station on top ?

I know it doesn't fit with the classic design, but at least a brace hoop and seating up top ?


----------



## sylvan

I had the marine architect draw a half-tower in the original plans. The top was built with nidacore composites EXCEPT where the radar tower will be as well as the half-tower if I decide to build one. ($10,000) The steering helm is plumbed for a second station up top also. Right now my priority is to get it built but I have TRIED to think of what I've missed and plan for it as the build continues. The problem is that I have learned changes cost twice as much as that which was planned


----------



## sylvan

Here is one of the drawings. Maybe next year. This boat has a low center of gravity and is very stable for the tower. There is certainly enough room. (12' x 12'-more than what this pic shows)...... it's just time and this little $10,000 thing.
Maybe I should pass the coffee can at the next 2cool tackle swap.


----------



## sylvan

Still buildin'
The first pic is the starboard fishbox. The sides of the box will double as floor braces but a full hatch on this box is too big. Therefore, pics 2 & 3 show the mold form we are using. It is simply a 2x4 beveled and screwed to a table. Fiberglass will be layed over it to form the hatch drains. They will be glassed to the deck over the fishboxes.
The 4th pic is the helm almost primed.


----------



## MrG

Once again, great job Sylvan.


----------



## sylvan

Thanks G.. I appreciate it!
I am at another decision time now. My original focus with this build was to MAKE EVERYTHING ACCESSIBLE and SAFE .... other considerations- like pretty, to take a backseat. In building the cockpit, I want a watertight hatch above the rudder post just in case I somehow rip off the rudder, this compartment will save the boat. Unfortunately, in order to do this, I have only two options. I must completely glass in the sole making the muffler inaccessbile or build the whole sole removable which will screw me on the fishboxes as well as have a string of 1/4" screws around the perimeter of the cockpit. Boat flexing and movement- always an issue with screws. Most boats have an innerliner molded to solve this however with a "stick built" one like mine... it's decision time.
I know, I know.... what are the chances I will knock off the rudder and tear a 10" hole in the bottom? Not much, but.....
The plan was to use composites as the deck core but if I use 3/4 plywood these problems go away (but create others). Everything in life is compromise. I just need to be a big boy and decide. It's suprising to me all the small issues I have stressed over on this one. 
A lot of painting going on this week and i will post pics tomorrow


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

you might look at the round hatches that Armstrong makes for their brackets

they are pretty darn strong and water tight, at least you could still get to the compartment and inspect for issues


----------



## sylvan

Thanks Coastal.. I'll check out Armstrong.
It's not really the hatch itself but the vertical walls or bulkheads around the rudder post. In that box is the steering ram and it needs 36" of clearance (it's a big rudder) so the box -(lazarette) has to double as a floor brace and takes room from the fishboxes. I will post pics tomorrow because I have not explained it very well. I think I have figured out how to do it but the hatch will not be centered in the cockpit nor will the fishbox hatches be symetrical. It's one of those "pretty" issues I said I wasn't gonna worry about


----------



## Tombo

I can guess your next "project" will host two of every animal and I would like to be one of your guest.


----------



## sylvan

Well Tombo, I guess this is where I'm supposed to say 'the next one will be bigger' but I can't make my fingers type that message. I'm getting close enough to the easy assembly part (mechanical and electrical) to actually think of the boat building future or if there will be one. If I ever do a bigger one, it will certainly be on someone else's wallet. I have to admit that I have learned a lot and it seems wrong to just forget it. I spent a couple of hours this morning in the last boat we rebuilt- a deck boat turned flats boat (posted on 2cool) and I just can't get it out of my head of how it would run with a few additional changes and built with light weight composites. It's big, fast, comfortable and runs shallow- not like a Shallow Sport but shallow enough for me chasing redfish. Normally, it's a compromise, one for the other -shallow but no big bay ride or big bay ride but not so shallow- by blind arse luck I got both but I think I can make it better........ I REALLY need to get this out of my head! I got enough to do as it is....one thing at a time


----------



## sylvan

*Hatches*

Because of the different sizes and shapes of the fishboxes now and the problems with the steering ram (it's big) I decided to build the hatch rims seperate and then glass them to the deck. Pic one is the rim prior to cleaning it up and the second pic is it checking it for size and location of the drain hoses on the fishbox. All of the hull will be cleaned up and gelcoated before the deck goes down for no other reason than I think it looks better. 
The third pic is the ram- it is 36" long and 3" in diameter


----------



## sylvan

I am actually spending the most energy on the cockpit sole and how the fishboxes and steering ram fits... but I have one guy working on the painting. Here is a pic of the stripes on the sides. I know I am getting the "cart before the horse", but I can't help it-color, width, length ..... I gottsta know - my patience is waining.
*The small window pic is a example of the 3"radius windows that will be installed on the sides. Since I don't have the windows yet, I am not cutting out the sides completely- that's why they are shaped as they are.
I have had several PM's regarding this


----------



## sylvan

It's a little frustrating at times because it seems that EVERY little thing has to be custom made. I'm willing to tell anybody that you shouldn't be as picky as I am about building a boat ..... It's just a boat!
Pic 1 is guestimating where the aluminum hatch is going over the rudder shaft. 2. is a large view of the cockpit and the "adjusted" bulkheading. The 100 gal water tank will be mounted between the fishboxes fwd of the ruddershaft. Although I could have, I did not want to use the water tank as a bulkhead in this compartment.... just bad practice IMO 
3. We made the xtra bulkheads light weight from leftover nidacore
4 & 5 getting the overhead painted


----------



## sylvan

*another change*

Well... I said I wasn't and now I am. Plywood ! I was gonna use composite core in the cockpit sole but it does not deal well with impact issues. Using 3/4" fir plywood also solves most of my other water-tight compartment problems. Besides, it will be above the bilge anyway. These pics show fitting the material which will be resin coated well prior to glassing. Finally, a teak deck will be installed over it so it will be sealed on both sides. 
*I thought the deck would make the fishboxes look smaller --- nope, they actually look bigger.


----------



## Goags

Looking great, Bryan! Did you ever get any useful info on LED lighting? I know next to nothing about it, but like the idea.


----------



## sylvan

Not really.... perhaps I didn't explain well, What I need is info on LED down lights that I can mount flush in the top facing down. How much light they produce is a question I need answered to know how many I need to compare prices and styles. (the prices vary wildly)
All these light manufacturers say theirs are the best ...yada...yada ...yada
I do not want to have to buy 10 different types to figure it out but LED's use so much less power..... i want to try.
I probably should just put in the ones I know how to do


----------



## sylvan

The water tank is glassed in and the cockpic sole is fitted along with the water-tight hatch. I do not intend to glass the sole down until all the electrical and plumbing is installed.
A little paint and elbow grease sure made the top shine ... this may work out after all


----------



## DargelJohn

sylvan, This is an epic build. Awesome job... 

I know what you mean about everything being custom built. I changed several things on my scooter project, from the original plans, to suit my ideas. 
Like you said, It's just a boat. DJ


----------



## sylvan

thanks Darg, I appreciate it! .... it sometimes feels "epic".... like decades... but as long as I can see progress I can deal with it. 
I played hookey yesterday and went about 80 miles offshore with a neighbor in a 350 Marlin w/outbds. While it is a real fast, nice ride, I feel like a ball in a paint can this morning. I am old enough to yearn for my 20kt no-slapping hull and let the flat-belly young guys have the go-fast boats.
* three nice ling(45-48"), saw about a dozen-one monster. Released incredible snapper almost everywhere we stopped. No grouper or aj's.


----------



## monkeyman1

great progress. your tenacity is impressive!


----------



## sylvan

*lazerette*

It's been a week or so since I have posted. Work and honey-do's have been getting in the way of fun but at least the lazerette (in this case, the water-tight compartment) is almost completed. One more coat of gelcoat, copper tubing compression fittings, hydraulic pigtails to the ram and bilge pump.
Even though this compartment is water-tight, I am installing an automatic bilge pump to act as a warning device at least. Wired to a LED dash light, if it comes on, I will know there is water where it is not supposed to be.
Overbuilt, the steering ram is considerably larger than I anticipated (38" extended), thus the oddball shape of the compartment but it worked out. The hatch won't be in the middle of the cockpit like I wanted but I'm stickin' with practical and safety over pretty.

I counted the "views" here from the last post until today. There were over 1000. I am stunned and wish to thank you folks for following it. It inspires me to keep the pics coming. 
One final thing..... my 'sheboss' has decided the next boat will be a flats/deck boat ... but a hell of a lot smaller. My response: "yes dear" (maybe she will forget by then)


----------



## sylvan

*Paint*

The finish work - paint etc. is moving along. It seems that I have to re-learn a simple lesson regularly.... that Awlgrip is a great paint but you have to DO WHAT THE LABEL SAYS- CLEAN MUST BE CLEAN- AND USE AWLGRIP PRODUCTS - NO CHEAPER SUBSTITUTES! 
*insanity: doing the same thing over and over again expecting different results

With that said here are a few pics of the trunk top and cabin top with the non-skid. It is a light gray because a true white is too much glare IMO. I used non-skid on the cabin top just in case a half tower appears at some point.

I have pics of the cockpit plumbing but can't decide if I made the right decision and need to rip it out and start over.... maybe tomorrow


----------



## vinsp

She looks Great 
Thanks for posting your progress and your honesty. 
Scott


----------



## sylvan

*what's your opinion?*

You are welcome Scott
...honesty ? well, here comes another issue. I have had many different boats and each had positives and negatives. One of the PITA things for me has been plumbing. All the bilge pumps, washdown pumps, live wells, head, galley, etc. require plumbing- specifically hoses. Different sizes, lengths, materials and all go through bulkheads, across beams .... yada, yada, yada. What I am considering is to run virtually all the plumbing in PVC except the ends which will be the appropriate hose. I have thought about glassing the pvc in making the bulkheads watertight. It allows me to carry a small amount of different hose for emergency repair. Replacement won't be an issue.... I can think of many reasons to do it and not to do it. On the down side, it's pvc! Not normally done on a boat like this and even under the sole and out of sight, it will look like a home made, jury rigged cheap solution from Home Depot. On the up side, only have to replace the ends, no fishing the hoses thru bulkheads, can make them drain better(it could get cold sometime).... but ITS STILL PVC
I have installed some already and like the way it drains and its easy to get to but it looks like hell. Actually, its more expensive with the different adapters and fittings than just running hose. I'm not willing to spend a fortune on real bronze or stainless 1.25" bulkhead fittings. There will be no plastic/vinyl thru hulls - above or below the waterline. I keep going back in my head to easy and less maint. - looks don't count but.......
Feel free folks to voice your opinions. I'll take a few pics and post them tomorrow


----------



## TOM WEBER

I would be concerned about the lack of flexibility...in rough weather. Awesome buld by the way> how did you get the paint to look so good without a paint booth?


----------



## PBD539

As long as the PVC is bound to the structure so there is little or no movement, you should not have an issue. However, in the event there is a failure, you would be looking at a huge repair if the fail point is not accessible. I would think using large pvc as "conduit" for all of the standard hoses would make fishing them thru a much better solution. Just my .02! Great build! I am envious.


----------



## jdsuperbee

have you considered using PEX in lieu of pvc?


----------



## RB II

Looks great. I would have taken up gardening or something else a LONG time ago. Green to you for staying with it and doing it your way.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

what if you glass in oversized pvc trunk lines and run the hose inside it, that way you can pull and repair easily if there ever is an issue ?


----------



## sylvan

Tom - the paint is Awlgrip. This job is sprayed and 'tipped' with a brush. It is designed to be applied like that. It's great, long lasting marine paint but expensive and requires following the directions - a lesson I had to learn over again to get what I wanted.
Thanks for the other ideas. I am planning to use schedule 20 PVC for electrical conduit at any rate. I will reconsider the plumbing conduit idea as well but the water-tight bulkheads are an issue.
JDSuperB - My neighbor is a plumber and suggested PEX from the freshwater tank to the head and galley. He said he would help. 
I have not taken pics yet but will tonight and post. One of my guys is working on the livewell that goes in the transom. I have laughed about my aquarium.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

can you scuff/sand pvc and glass it in or will the resin release from the pvc over time with stress.


----------



## sylvan

Fiberglass sticks to pvc just fine. The pvc breaks before it comes apart


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

sylvan said:


> Fiberglass sticks to pvc just fine. The pvc breaks before it comes apart


knew it would stick , just not under stress, glass the trunk lines thru the WT bulkheads then w/ sched 40 pvc ?

/


----------



## sylvan

1. My PVC nightmare - I will decide this weekend to keep it or not. 
*The plywood in this picture is only there to walk on
2 & 3. My livewell/aquarium. (this makes me laugh) The front will be 3/8" Lexan. I wanted an oval livewell - seems to keep bait better- but couldn't make it fit right.
4. bow pulpit under construction 18" wide x 58" long


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

lexan LW fronts are really cool , but spook the bait every time you walk up to it, also a maint. issue


----------



## sylvan

Yes, you are correct. It does spook'um and the lexan scratches. Another issue is the pump causing bubbles and disturbance to the point you can't see much. There will be a removeable solid panel covering the lexan on the outside. I know it's a lot of trouble but I simply wanted it. If, in the long run it is a PITA, it won't take much to block it in.
I'm sure that no matter how much I have thought and planned this out, how many 'good' ideas are in it, there will be some that I will want to kick myself for doing something so stupid


----------



## sylvan

I see I should have checked my post after I hit the submit button.... none of the pictures came up so here they are.
I have also made my decision regarding the plumbing. Anything remotely below the waterline will be American made hose - expensive but the best. I will use the pvc on drains, bilge pumps and chafing tubes. I had a friend show me today a "bronze" thru hull that was made in China (no comment on the supplier). It's 2 years old and destroyed. It probably had too much brass in it. ALL the thru hull fittings on this boat are American made bronze


----------



## Cmount

:cop: BS when you said PVC mess you meant it, better your mess then mine. Is that the water tank in the picture?


----------



## boyk007

love the build.....can I deck hand for ya?!


----------



## sylvan

CMount- you are the plummer ..... do I hear you volunteering ? The water tank is the tank below the pvc mess (a little over 100g) 
I have not continued with the pvc - changed it for the most part but no pics yet- been working on the hatch lids.
boyk007 - when this boat hits the water .... deckhands will be welcome - I've done enough cleaning for a lifetime


----------



## TOM WEBER

Update?? Look forward to the posts . TW


----------



## sylvan

I'm sorry for not posting but I took some time off and a vacation .... first one in three years. I'll get started again this week and follow up with pics.
Thanks for following the build


----------



## TOM WEBER

Hope you had a relaxing time. I love fiddlin with boats but what you are doing is labor. Look forward to the pics. TW


----------



## jdsuperbee

Glad you were able to take time off, especially for a business owner in this market! God bless you, I hope you enjoyed the time with your family.


----------



## Goags

Looking forward to the latest progress! Don't make me grovel.


----------



## sylvan

GoAgs &#8230;&#8230;(great handle by the way)
This summer has brought me both good and bad issues to deal with. First, my business phone has not been exactly ringing off the wall this summer so I have had to make many adjustments. It came down to taking care of my employees or build on the boat. I chose the employees. Although I believe it was the right choice, I HATE not working as much on the boat&#8230;. Patience is NOT one of my virtues! 
I am at a point that requires major (expensive) parts that are easier to install now as opposed to completing other things and having to back up. I can choose to move along by using cheaper parts/material and do without some items (generator for example) but I have learned that I need to do it as planned and in a certain order OR it bites me later. 

There is no way in hell I'm completely stopping the project!
I have made some progress but at a snails pace. I will post pics this week. I am amazed with the number of folks following this build by the 'views' and the PM's I get. I apologize to those I have disappointed by not posting&#8230;. It will get better!
Bryan


----------



## fishinguy

You have an awesome build going don;t rush and mess it up now. Stick through your plan but business and family always comes before boats. Just take it to a pace that is comfortable for everything you have going.


----------



## TOM WEBER

Post an old photo , that will hold me for now!..Keep up the good work. TW


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

just curious, how do you balance a hull on a ground up build, do you have anything to move fore/aft to level the hull ? 

or is it really an issue with that hull design ?


----------



## sylvan

It's an issue with every hull
This hull has a "scratch line" built into the mold -therefore the hull. It is supposed to be a "level", hypothetical waterline mark. 
I first cut a hole in the keel for the shaft tube and used 50ft of clear .5" ID hose to waterlevel the hull. You fill up the hose level with the scratch-line on one side then move one end of the hose to the other side underneath the hull. Jack up or lower the hull as necessary to level with the water in each end of the hose at the scratch line. Move both ends around the boat without spilling the water or getting bubbles and gravity will allow you to level the hull. Finally, bring one end inside the hull (in this case through the shaft tube)and do the same. I took a Sharpie and marked the waterline inside as well. The whole process sounds simple- and it is BUT .... you find that boat makers must be cross-eyed with respect to hull building! NONE ARE REALLY LEVEL OR STRAIGHT! One side is ALWAYS taller than the other it seems. You just have to get as close as possible. If it is wrong, after the bulkheads are glassed in, the boat will never track straight. This one has been leveled 3 times. It drove me crazy for 2 days. 
Smaller boats I just sit on a level floor and shim to level prior to the bulkhead installation.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

i understand the water level, but mean loading the hull, as in water tanks, fuel tanks, cabin weight, motor/trans weight, fore and aft.


how do you plan for the finished product to have a level water line at rest ?


----------



## sylvan

I guess I misunderstood the question so ....
The marine architect did it.
My hull manufacturer has about 150 built in many different configurations from 15-22000 lbs and power from 220 hp to 700hp. The manufacturer helped me with the power necessary to get the numbers I wanted. (he actually wanted a faster boat) Next, I hired a marine architect with experience in these hulls, gave him the info. Many phone conversations and emails later, I had my plans. His job was the center of gravity (engine & bulkhead placement, shaft length, location of tanks and genset etc.) based upon my wants and needs of cabin vs cockpit space. I wish I could tell you it was all my work but I wouldn't have started this without the marine architect's help. There is far too much money in this for me to do this wrong. The plans were only $2000. Money well spent IMO. I know to the pound what this boat weighs and what he says the waterline will be ....... I hope-pray he is right...... but I will wait until I splash her to paint the bootstripe 
One more thing about this boat. I have more fuel than most lobster boats. They are usually designed to carry about 200 gal max but large water tank in the back to keep the lobsters alive. The weight and balance is obviously different on this boat - more fuel and no 400 gal water tank in the cockpit so ..... different center of gravity. However, on long trips, I will have ice, people, gear - you know the drill. It was more important than ever to make it level up correctly and keep the bow up at any weight. If we are wrong - I guarantee it will be a 'bow up' wrong and more chain in the forward locker will fix it


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

that is what I was asking, thanks,

i guess if the added fuel weight in the right place, offsets the 400 gal. water, life is good.

understood on the light fuel load, I was up there last summer in Casco Bay, they day trip it and haul butt in, gotta keep those bugs alive, a dead one isn't worth much.


----------



## sylvan

These boats require the weight aft! My 100 gal water tank is just in front of the rudderpost. The fuel tanks (225 ea. saddle tanks) are a little aft of center. The xtra large fishboxes are as aft as I can get them. When they are filled with ice(and hopefully fish) that weight will be aft. Another thing.... most commercial lobster boats have the house way forward (small V-berth) to allow more room for traps & gear whereas my 'sheboss' wanted more room forward, so ... the marine architect.
Suprisingly, there is more of a prop problem. There will be a large weight difference between booze cruisin' and a long offshore trip- maybe as much as 5000 lbs. The right prop size and pitch is TRULY a compromise. I will have to underprop it to accomodate the full load. But that's life!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

Hey Sylvan

we need an update !!!!!!!!


----------



## TOM WEBER

Me too!


----------



## centex99

UPDATE!!! UPDATE!!!


----------



## jdsuperbee

centex99 said:


> UPDATE!!! UPDATE!!!


X2 X2!


----------



## Poppahobbs

*PoppaHobbs*

Well I haven't wanted to be a pest so I haven't posted any questions or replies lately ,but we need to see some new pics of your boat. Thanks in advance


----------



## TOM WEBER

Got excited with thread up top again......


----------



## ReelWork

TOM WEBER said:


> Got excited with thread up top again......


I know... Me too!


----------



## sylvan

*thank you*

Folks
I appreciate you guys following this build and I must apologize for laying off for a while ..... but I'm finally on it again. I will post next week
thanks again
Bryan


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

you need a green stick, would be the first one in Galveston


----------



## RubiconAg

After spending most of my Sunday reading this entire thread, this can't be how it ends! Keep Going!!


----------



## Poppahobbs

*PoppaHobbs*

O.K. I'm glad to see that you haven't quit or gave up on us this has been a great build to follow and we just can't hardly wait to see it finished and in the water. Everything up to now has been first class and I know it will continue to be . Thanks for all of the updates and pictures til now I know it's a lot of extra work just to keep us involved.


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Sylvan*

I just wanted to take a minute on yhis Christmas Eve and wish you and yours a very Merry Christmas & let you know that I had really enjoyed watching the progress of your boat. This thread has been the very best to watch as you have moved along and has really impressed me as to just how well you have been able to stay on task. So again have a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## TOM WEBER

DITTO to all on this board.


----------



## TOM WEBER

PLEASE...One itty bitty pic....TW Thanks


----------



## RubiconAg

Sylvan....WE NEED AN UPDATE! I hope your still moving forward on this project, you've done a first class job but we are all so eager to see it launch!


----------



## raghead

best-thread-ever.. I am itching for an update!


----------



## TOM WEBER

Had to ask...1 month since last post....hopefully still in progress. Thanks Tom


----------



## Poppahobbs

*PoppaHobbs*

Hey Guy! I'm starting to feel like I'm Begging a little bit, but here I go we're missing all of the great updates you were doing would you please give us a little peek at what you have done to your boat in the last couple of months. I I can't hardly wait to see where your at with the boat now.

Thanks Buddy
for what ever you can show us
PoppaHobbs:texasflag


----------



## prarie dog

X2 I read the whole thread the other night and am fascinated. An update would be nice. There are some nice Trawler build threads on Bateau. Some are completed some are in process. Interesting stuff.


----------



## sylvan

Thanks for your support.
I quit working on the boat for the last few months due to poor economy and work. I simply had to choose the boat or work/employees.
I intend to resume the construction next week as a matter of fact. A down side of stopping the construction is I had time to think about it and have "considered" changes which will ultimately cost more. 
I will update and post pics this week
thanks again 
Bryan


----------



## centex99

Updates?!?!?!!??!?! Sweet.... awesome thread and I love the work so far... keep up the great work!!!


----------



## sylvan

I have to start this with an apology ..... sorry for annoying some of you folks for not posting and updating this boat build but business has been terribly slow and I really had to focus on it rather than the boat.
HOWEVER, I have finally started back with the boat (slowly)
The cockpit is now in the boat. I was not going to use any wood but changed my mind. The cockpit sole is plywood glassed in. I decided to do it this way because if I ever need to get belowdeck (muffler etc)- I would have a nervous breakdown if I had to cut a molded composite cored deck- so... plywood. (feel free to comment)
There will be an aluminum hatch below the live well (semi-watertight) to the bilge and steering ram.
The fishboxs are very large-7'x2' and 5.5'x2' I don't remember if I discussed this previously but they are 2" thick lightweight foam all around. The 3 big holes on each side are drains flowing overboard. (I hate washing down the deck and melting the ice) The lids (hatches) are solid glass with a foam and glass insulation top. All of this will be gelcoated of course


----------



## pipeliner345

very good to see you back to work. i understand about priorities. life does'nt wait on us.
please keep us posted as much as you can. a fantastic thread with many FANS!!!!!


----------



## RB II

pipeliner345 said:


> very good to see you back to work. i understand about priorities. life does'nt wait on us.
> please keep us posted as much as you can. a fantastic thread with many FANS!!!!!


x2. I am one of the fans. Impressive build


----------



## Goags

Yep, I understand about priorities. I was afraid you were building it without us getting to look over your shoulder. Glad you're back at it!!


----------



## rvd

Glad you are back at it.


----------



## sylvan

The cockpit sole is down and glassed now. I have not taken a picture of it gelcoated yet ,,, maybe tomorrow. Looking at this picture it occurs to me how asymetrical the fishboxes are. It's certainly too late to change them now but I wanted large boxes with easy access ... lol ... and I sure have them. No halv'n a good wahoo for me ever again! 
Next is mounting the live well.


----------



## REELING 65

I like it,cant wait to see more updates on the progress.


----------



## Poppahobbs

*PoppaHobbs*

Good to see you back. I'm glad to see that things are picking up a little bit for you and that you are able to get back to your boat. The work looks very good. Keep up the good work. and May God Bless you.

PoppaHobbs


----------



## sylvan

Thanks for the support Poppahobs.
Here is a pic from today of the cockpit. I took several pics of the scuppers and how we faired the muffler pipe but they turned out terrible. I will try again tomorrow. I also have to make a decision of what to lay underneath the teak in the cabin area.....plywood is certainly the easiest, cheapest and most durable but again it can rot, it weighs more and I really don't need impact resistance since it will be covered with teak. I am leaning towards laminated foam as opposed to plywood. The teak will be attached with epoxy


----------



## GringoViejo

I am glad you are able to start work again. I have really enjoyed following the build. Good Luck and I look forward to seeing the finished product.

Saludos....Frank


----------



## Bird

I saw the boat right after they got the first coat of gel coat on the cockpit. As good as the pictures are, in person you can actually see the level of quality and thought that has gone into this build. Very impressive indeed.


----------



## sylvan

thanks Bird I appreciate it !!!!!
Be assured, there will always be a grinder that will fit your hand in my shop.


----------



## sylvan

A few more pics
The first one is the homemade exhaust cover. It's 8" wide and about 1/4" thick. The stainless rod is simply a stainless welding rod molded into the cover. So, WHEN I back into something .... I can replace it easily.
The next 3 pics are the fishbox hatch covers. They have been giving me some problems by not laying flat - warped. Henry had a possible solution. We warped them back- held them in place with a 2x6 and screws then glassed the foam insulation on to hold them flat.
Points to Henry .... I didn't think it would work but it did. I admit .. I learned something. This next week will be preparing for paint.
Thanks for following this thread. I am stunned with the number of views


----------



## REEL NAUTI offshore

Wow! Just read 28 pages of this build and I'm hooked. Sylvan you sir are an artist, incredible job can't wait for more.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

looking good


nidacore in the cabin ?


----------



## sylvan

Yes The trunk top, sides and forward bulkheads are all nidacore. The actual top is structural foam cored (closed cell).
Theoretically (lol) I have saved about 1500 lbs doing this. I will be carrying a lot more fuel than most boats like this and wanted the weight savings. 
*money and time not considered......... but I will next time .... IF there is a next time!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

are you making the troughs to the fish box lids with drain lines ?

that way the deck slop doesn't go in the box 


just a thought


----------



## sylvan

Yes. Here is a pic that shows the boxes under construction. To give the troughs scale - there are twelve 1" drain holes in each box trough - 3 together in four places. I know it is overkill but saltwater washdown leaking into the boxes melts ice fast. The 12 drains go to a 1.5" thru-hull


----------



## fishnstringer

*I'm only on page 6!*

However, I read your thread when you first started it, and have waited 'til now to go back and read it from the beginning. It occurred to me when you said you found your hull in Austin, you probably bought it from Ambrose Taylor? If so, you met a real wood artist and boat building enthusiast, as I'm sure you learned if you dealt with him. Your thoroughness and talents are very impressive. I'm looking forward, as I'm sure you are, to see the finished project, but if you are like me it will never be "finished".


----------



## sylvan

Fishinstringer
I don't know Ambrose Taylor but he sounds like an interesting guy.
This hull came from Maine. The original sistership and mold of it was built by John Hutchins of DownEast Boats (207.326.9400) He still builds this style boat but only in 38' now. He claims the new hull is more efficient and faster than the one I have. A guy from the upper East coast had the hull built and hauled it to Austin and NEVER touched it for four years. 
I was making arrangements to buy a Northern Bay hull from John when this one turned up (we're still friends anyway) ...... thinking 'Twilight Zone' I bought the hull and trailer, turned masochistic, and started building.
I will finish this boat. I will finish this boat. I will finish this boat. I will finish this boat. I will finish this boat. I will finish this boat. I will finish this boat.


----------



## fishnstringer

*I'm finished and astonished at your tenacity!*

After my Dad realized I had only average intelligence, and in an effort to encourage me, he told me a person with average intelligence and and a lot of tenacity could accomplish what ever he wanted to! I still believe that, especially after reading this thread! I'm impressed!:cheers:
BTW, Ambrose Taylor is a wood recycler here in Austin, and actually removed all of the wood(long needle pine) from an old dock warehouse in Galveston many years ago, along with many others.


sylvan said:


> Fishinstringer
> I don't know Ambrose Taylor but he sounds like an interesting guy.
> This hull came from Maine. The original sistership and mold of it was built by John Hutchins of DownEast Boats (207.326.9400) He still builds this style boat but only in 38' now. He claims the new hull is more efficient and faster than the one I have. A guy from the upper East coast had the hull built and hauled it to Austin and NEVER touched it for four years.
> I was making arrangements to buy a Northern Bay hull from John when this one turned up (we're still friends anyway) ...... thinking 'Twilight Zone' I bought the hull and trailer, turned masochistic, and started building.
> I will finish this boat. I will finish this boat. I will finish this boat. I will finish this boat. I will finish this boat. I will finish this boat. I will finish this boat.


----------



## Mustad7731

*Late Arrival*

Sylvan;

I just found your project boat and I'm very impressed with your craftsmanship and
tenancity. Congratulations on your progress and making the finish line really soon.

There was talk about the launch...I'd like to come and watch if there's still room...

Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## sylvan

Thanks Mustad..
The closer to launch I get the farther away it seems- but there will **** sure be a party!!!!! 
Yesterday, I changed my mind about where the batteries are going - a weight issue. We installed a pad just forward of the water tank for 2 D4's and a 27 series battery. It's in the compartment I had chosen for the pumps and thru-hulls. There is still enough room and far easier to get to. It seemed like a better place. That has taken a day or so adjusting that. The cockpit sole and fishbox hatches are finished and fitted except for paint and hinges. I will post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## jdsuperbee

Sylvan, I am so happy after the long wait to see your 3 P''s (posts, pics, and progress). It's been a long winter.


----------



## sylvan

thanks Bee
Tonight I will "VENT" a little...... 
Two days ago I found out that due to new rules I will not be able to purchase fuel at a commercial dock unless the fuel vents are INBOARD ! This issue is a Pain-in-the ...
I have already modified the fuel tanks for 2" fills (up from 1.5") and now I have to modify the vents again. I tell myself every day how much fun I am having
I will take pics and post this screwup tomorrow


----------



## TOM WEBER

Whwn did that start??Have not been over to the commercial dock this year. Tom


----------



## sylvan

Chris Cotter from 'Land and Sea' marine service talked to me about it 3 days ago.
It was news to me also. No venting outside near the fill


----------



## fishnstringer

*I think I would leave the exterior vent in place,*

but disconnected. Then establish the new vent, as required. They are bound to change the rules again during the life of the rig.:spineyes:


----------



## sylvan

OK.. here's the plan.
The first pic has the air intake box drawn on the starboard side (didn't want to build it there in the first place). A hole will be cut through the gunwale feeding air through a plenem space forward of the fuel tank to the engine room. (I did not want salt air directly on the aluminum fuel tanks)
From the inside, the second pic shows the fill and the vent hose which will be routed through the plenum box with a 'Y' connector on the vent. When filling at a commercial dock, I can simply open a 8" round plate and turn a valve to vent outside or inside. In a way, this solves a problem by allowing me to check the fuel and vent lines anytime- so I should just quit whining!


----------



## kinja

Toured the boat 10 days or so ago. I'm not easily impressed. But wow, wow, wow. I'll stop short of saying the concept is revolutionary cause its what shrimpers have been doing for years. Single screw, flat bottom, fuel efficient, etc... But using the concept for offshore fishing in an ever increasing cost curve is pretty cool.

You can hold a Dick Clark dance party aft, have an orgy in the v berth, and hide untold kilos of blow in the fish boxes. The ginormous rudder isolated in a self contained box, genius. Light weight construction where you can, heavy duty glass where it counts, all in a displacement hull where idle is cruise, cruise is top end and top end is idle, could be a long term solution to high diesel. Just gots to be in no hurry.

I anxiously await the splash and trial runs. Yo frend-Tom


----------



## Cool Hand

Pattillo said:


> Toured the boat 10 days or so ago. I'm not easily impressed. But wow, wow, wow. I'll stop short of saying the concept is revolutionary cause its what shrimpers have been doing for years. Single screw, flat bottom, fuel efficient, etc... But using the concept for offshore fishing in an ever increasing cost curve is pretty cool.
> 
> You can hold a Dick Clark dance party aft, have an orgy in the v berth, and hide untold kilos of blow in the fish boxes. The ginormous rudder isolated in a self contained box, genius. Light weight construction where you can, heavy duty glass where it counts, all in a displacement hull where idle is cruise, cruise is top end and top end is idle, could be a long term solution to high diesel. Just gots to be in no hurry.
> 
> I anxiously await the splash and trial runs. Yo frend-Tom


Oh no....now the ATF will be following you :headknock


----------



## kinja

No, Sylvan is using hydraulic fluid in the steering, not ATF.


----------



## sylvan

Pattillo
Dennis Miller ain't got nuthin on you!
I keep tellin' ya -this boat is SEMI- displacement. 20kt cruise, 2.5 mpg
But I can still go when fuel is $ 7.00/gal 
I was happy to show you the boat!


----------



## Fishdaze

I've spent all morning reading this thread and staring at the pics.. All's I can say is, just WOW! What an incredible project and job you've done. Please put me on the invite list for the Launch Party. I'll be watching.......:brew:


----------



## Cool Hand

Pattillo said:


> No, Sylvan is using hydraulic fluid in the steering, not ATF.


He can use atf if he wanted ....can't he?:work:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

the feds are tired of overboard venting of fuel


they are really big on it in FLa., really suprised it didn't catch on here sooner for enforcement


not a bad thing actually.


----------



## sylvan

Here are the templates for the air intake pieces. We will wax them, spray them with PVA, glass them - pop them off and install tomorrow. Doing it this way allows me to add blowers in the boxes if I have too but they give me almost 300 sq.in of intake- which should be enough


----------



## sylvan

I have not posted recently- so here is an update.
The air boxes are finished and we have been sanding 'till the arms fall off to get ready to paint. This pic is taping off the hull and gunwale for primer. I will take more tomorrow and post.


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm

Wow, i just read all 30pages of this project. Just amazing.


----------



## jdsuperbee

Isn't it, though? Sylvan's going to have one of the finest boats on the Gulf (and one that he won't be able to price high enough to sell), and he has the knowledge of so that he'll know everything that might go wrong. Also, he'll have the admiration of those of us that don't have the knowledge and skills to do something like this.
Way to go SYLVAN!!!
As always, looking forward to more progress.


----------



## WesJ

any updates?


----------



## sylvan

WesJ .... you are right... I need to post.
The first 4 pics are preparation for Awlgrip paint and non-skid. The last pic is the pulpit and the prep for mounting it. I will take more pics tomorrow and post the finish.

* I have a guy that works with me on the fiberglass and paint. He is looking for xtra weekend work. He has worked on this boat almost from the beginning. If anyone has a project that needs some help and/or supervision in the Galveston co area, PM me for contact info.


----------



## pipeliner345

outstanding!!! looking good bro, we'r watching with great interest!!


----------



## sylvan

thanks Pipe... here are a few more from today.
1. The bait well. As you can see in this pic, the cockpit sole is not finished. That will be after the engine installation.
2. & 4. are simply views down the gunwales looking at the air boxes and non-skid
3. Bow area non-skid. You can see where the pulpit will mount.

It's still slow but moving along. My wife wants me to delay this boat for a couple of weeks and build a small barge for her folks to enjoy the lake behind their house. Not IF but WHEN I give in I'll post a fews pics


----------



## JAY P

Mad insane skills, and patients. My hats off to you and your crew that has helped you. I hope you give them a well deserved trip out when it is all done. Anyone should be honored to go with you on that piece of art. What will the name on the back say?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

looking great, a little color on everything sure brings her together


----------



## TOM WEBER

That looks GREAT!


----------



## MrG

Awesome.....just plain awesome!!


----------



## patwilson

Looking good! When do you think she will get wet?


----------



## Cmount

BS, LIKE THE COLORS


----------



## Pesco

Just finished reading the whole thread up to here and i want to say 'awesome'. Working with fiberglass myself i know what a PITA all that custom work is.


----------



## PEACE OUT

I'm in total awe and spent the entire afternoon in the office reading this.

Hats off to you. This boat is a piece of art.


----------



## sylvan

Thanks for your support. I have been very busy at work allowing no time for posting pictures but I will get to it this weekend. We have been working on the rubrail -which has been FAR more trouble to get straight with no scalloping than I expected.


----------



## TOM WEBER

Any rub rail pics?? Awlful hot for boat work....tho I would rather sweat on a boat than in the yard or by a farm pond. TW


----------



## sylvan

I'm back at it again after taking a break from this boat (wife's orders)
We had to stop and build a small barge for her parents. I will post the construction of it on another thread as soon as I get through with this post.
These pics are the rubrail installation. This rail is from TACO and requires a center tube to cover the screw heads. If you install it by simply screwing in the rail .... it looks like %#$% ! because it scollops or waves from the compression of the screws. Therefore, I bought flat .75" x .125" aluminum flat bar and drilled holes every 6" to displace the pressure and eliminate the warping. It actually came out straight I'm please to say.


----------



## TOM WEBER

You are a wise patient man...looks great. TW


----------



## sylvan

Thanks Tom
Henry finished and installed the pulpit today. I am very pleased.... it looks great if I say so myself. I will take pics tomorrow and post along with the rest of the rubrail


----------



## sylvan

Here is the pulpit without any rail or the anchor chock, of course. It has 6 3/8 bolts and is set with 5200. I wanted the 5200 because the pulpit is 6' long and I am concerned about the anchor rope "way out there on the end" and twisting the pulpit. I know it will be hell to pull off if needed- it will take a grinder. Has anyone seen one of these that wasn't dinged hard ???????
2nd pic is the 10" pop-up midship cleat. I will mount it so that the leg tubes drain into the plenum that drains the air intake. The stainless circle is the portlight trim ring
3rd pic is the port rubrail corner .... I don't like the way it looks (with the crimp) but I'll deal with it later


----------



## patwilson

Good looking work!


----------



## TOM WEBER

Stainless cap on the corner running up the rail 3 inches in in each direction??with a rolled edge over top..I have faith Tom


----------



## sylvan

It's getting a little more fun now that it's beginning to look like a boat


----------



## TOM WEBER

Paint work is really pretty TW


----------



## jdsuperbee

Lookin good! I'm way past impressed.


----------



## Poppahobbs

*PoppaHobbs*

It's really looking good. I have been impressed with your work from the start, and am really impressed with what I can see in the pictures of the paint work. I can't hardly wait until it's finished and I can come by and watch as you put it in the water and take it for a ride. I bet you will be smilling from ear to ear. Continue the good work and take care.

PoppaHobbs


----------



## sylvan

thanks PoppaHobbs.... It's difficult to avoid just installing the engine and splashing it. Patience is NOT one of my virtues!
For a few more pics
1. transom pic showing scuppers that need covers and blue tape to estimate the waterline and bootstripe
2. Homemade scupper cover mold. Because I don't want everything I own slide out the back of the boat- these covers will be open at each end.
3. a view of the aluminum flat bar inside the rubrail
4. Quarter guards showing how we did the screws and plugs (need sanding)
5. spray rails
6. just a view that I haven't posted yet (and Henry) with the bottom sanded ready for bottom paint and the 'guesstimated' waterline

It's almost looking like a boat now..... please give me patience


----------



## MrG

Great work Sylvan. That's a lot less draft than I had imagined.


----------



## sylvan

thanks Mr. G
The actual hull, as you can see, drafts < 12" - the boat is flat in the back but has a keel that drafts 3.5 ft. total. It was originally designed to haul a lot of weight (lobster tanks) on deck. I will take additional pics tomorrow of the hull that explains it. It's very efficient light but will haul a lot of weight in the stern. That's why the center of gravity was so important on this boat and drove me crazy gettting it right.
I keep thinking "this is damned expensive experiment"
There is not a single one like this on the Gulf coast that I know of. If it works, I'm a hero. If not, I'm a putz


----------



## jdsuperbee

"Putz"... I doubt it. I'm sure this was addressed way way back, but have you decided on a name for her???


----------



## sylvan

Since I was unable to work every day on this project ..... you know.... on again, off again ... I will take the grief from my Supreme Boss and name the boat "Hot Flash"
(My obituary will be posted in the the Galveston Daily News)


----------



## sylvan

I am finally making plans for the engine installation. She will obviously not be completed when she gets wet but I am forced to do it this way. I will be able to run her though


----------



## TOM WEBER

Can't wait. TW


----------



## prarie dog

Great work Sylvan, she looks real nice. Can't wait for splash pics.


----------



## WVNative

I was totally captivated by this thread. Wish I'd been following it all along. 34 pages to catch up. This is by far the best thread I have read. Cudos to Bryan and his perserverance. What a fine work of art. I want to see the launch too. Best of luck.


----------



## NASAGeek

Single most impressive thread EVER.... WOW... stunned.... bowing in homage!!!


----------



## TBird1610

I found this thread today and was totally captivated. I spent the next three hours catching up. Wow. You are the man! Can't wait for the next post.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

The Launching of this craft should be the biggest 2cool get together ever. Thank 
you for sharing your skils and conviction with us. Really would like to see her underway. Way to roll Sir!


----------



## WVNative

*I want to be there for the Christening*



BayouBonsaiMan said:


> The Launching of this craft should be the biggest 2cool get together ever. Thank
> you for sharing your skils and conviction with us. Really would like to see her underway. Way to roll Sir!


There should be a Christening event for all 2 coolers. I for one would like to see a few hundred people come out and throw a couple bucks into a kiddie to filler up for her maiden voyage. What a small token for the perserverance and dilegence shown by keeping us all appraised of the progress. Anyone with me?


----------



## Poppahobbs

*The launching of "Hot Flash"*

I'm with you all in wanting to see" Hot Flash" Get wet If I get an Invitation I would be more than willing to put something in the pot to help fill the tanks for the first run. Let's get'r going.....


----------



## sylvan

OK, Boys and Girls ...... we are in the final stretch. Here are pics of loading and moving the boat to the yard for the engine installation. The beige color bottom paint is really a 2 part sealer by Awlgrip prior to the bottom paint application. After the engine is installed, I can build the floor because I am concerned about how high the engine will sit. One thing this project taught me is that some things need to go in a certain order ... OR YOU PAY!


----------



## jdsuperbee

way "2 Cool"!!!


----------



## TOM WEBER

WOW Looks great on that trailer. TW


----------



## prarie dog

Looks fantastic, great job getting to this point. Really interested to see performance and mileage numbers.


----------



## sylvan

First, thank you guys for following this build. I simply cannot believe there has been over 150,000 views on this thread - there are a lot sick puppies out there that are sharing my pain (lol). It has been a long time coming with many setbacks but it's moving along ...... slowly!
I have to admit my patience on this build is waining and I REALLY want to get her wet! I find myself more interested each day in the numbers (like Prarie Dog above) but I fear that if the boat is splashed too early, the actual build will slow down more if she can run and can be used. Unfortunately, I am obsessed with NOT finding a friendly banker and taking her to a boatyard and saying "Finish it completely!"

On a lighter note, Chris with 'Land and Sea' is installing the engine and mechanical gadgits. I have known him as well as Larry and most of their crew for a long time. They are vastly more experienced than I am with this. As a single engine boat, I want this as 'right' as can be done because I intend to be farther offshore than I should!!!!!!
I will keep ya'll posted and just might take Poppahobbs and others up on that fuel offer
*the beer might cost more though
B


----------



## sylvan

by the way, 
while the boat is getting powered, my main fiberglass guy is sitting idle and needs some work. Can I post that as a seperate post on 2cool .... if so where?
My idea is to find guys that need glasswork and may or may not want to get their hands dirty ...... to teach/learn if they want. I have no intention of getting into the fiberglass repair business actually. Way too much work!
please send me a PM
thanks
B


----------



## prarie dog

Sylvan, bet you're right in wanting to completely finish the boat before you splash it. I splashed my first build early due to time conflicts, we've spent a bunch of time polishing it off, and it's a boat that goes on a trailer and comes home. A boat like yours would be moored somewhere which would have to make working on her a pain. I'm really interested in how well she'll fish. If it works out you could start a trend toward more economical offshore fishing boats.


----------



## RB II

All I can say is wow. I build big buildings for a living and I am totally impressed with the patience and expertise that has gone into this build. Truly amazing. I would like to see the boat in person one day and to meet a man with that much patience. I have been watching since the start. Congrats.


----------



## sylvan

The boat has been in Texas City in the "entryway corridor" and has annoyed the City politicians .... therefore the push to move it. I am not trying to start a trend but I spent MANY hours researching boats similar to this that are single engine, fuel efficient and reasonably fast (20 kts cruise). As for safety, how many offshore shrimpers less than 100ft have 2 engines? .... and they work out there. I think this is gonna work!


----------



## Poppahobbs

*One Fine Boat*

Hey Man ! I just wanted to say it even looks better on the trailer and outside than it looked when it was under the building. I'm Proud for you and can't hardly wait to see it floating. Do you have any idea where it will be kept yet once it is in the water. Please let us know when you plan on dropping it in so we can stop by and celebrate with you for a bit and give you a hearty pat on the back for a job well done....

Looks real good
PoppaHobbs


----------



## sylvan

Thank you Poppahobbs. I'm pleased as well, but unfortunately know exactly where every 'Uh- Oh' is on the boat. On the positive side, I will keep it at Tiki Island where I live which allows me to work on it. I've given up setting dates for the launch but I promise to let 2Coolers know when it happens - probably after Christmas unless I'm forced into an earlier launch. At the very least, IT WILL BE RUNNING ON IT'S OWN POWER! I refuse to tow it home! Just don't have the stones to do it that way.
I will post pics as we power it


----------



## Mini-x Fan

Nice work so far! It really looks great.

Tight Lines


----------



## sylvan

Aluminum engine mounts. 6" x 6" x 3/8"


----------



## sylvan

*the engine is in!*

I don't know if I need to laugh or cry ...... the engine is installed and aligned. We missed by only .5 degree from level and nailed the shaft alignment. I wanted, at least, 3" of clearance from the top of the engine to the bottom of deck ..... we got exactly 3". I am grinnin' from ear to ear! Obviously, there is a lot of work to do but I'm getting there. 
When all the hoses, fittings, exhaust and cables are installed, I can decide on the style of hatch I will need to have easy access. I'm glad I waited to make this decision because I bought a larger generator than I originally planned and must make adjustments.
Sorry about not posting but I needed a break over the holidays
Many thanks to Land & Sea for their excellent work


----------



## prarie dog

Beautiful, real nice, clean looking installation!!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Hooray!!! Very Nice!! She's sweet!!


----------



## TOM WEBER

WOW..Thatis one sweet engine room. Nice job. TW


----------



## Poppahobbs

*I'm Impressed Again*

Sylvan, That is sweet They did an impressive job it looks very neat, and I'm sure from how well everything else has been done it will really look good when you get the engine cover made and in place. I had no idea that the shaft was open like that, I for some reason thought it would be inside an enclosed system. I guess that proves how little I know about big boats.
Again Sylvan it's
looking very good.
keep up the good
work in 2012 and
Happy New Year

PoppaHobbs


----------



## sylvan

Thanks Folks
Popahobbs - the first 2 pics are of the shaft log being installed 18 months ago. It is a thick fiberglass tube that the shaft goes through. The end nearest the engine has a "dripless shaft seal" (the blue hose looking thing on the shaft tube- 3 rd pic) which prevents water from entering the boat through the tube -obviously below the waterline. From that bulkhead to the transmission is almost 5'. The third pic also shows where I will glass in a platform to set the generator on. Picture a 'horse shoe' shaped platform over the shaft seal, almost to the engine, that I can stand on behind the engine and in front of the generator. 
Instead of enclosing the shaft completely, I wanted access to the drip seals ..... it's a boat- if it can leak - it will- in the worst place possible.
Remember ..... I want EASY access to everything important. Most commercial builders cram everything as close as possible together-I want lots of room although many have said it's wasted space


----------



## TOM WEBER

I am jealous..There is no such thing as an engine room that is too big or too much access below decks. Great work. TW


----------



## Tombo

One can never have too much closet, garage or engine room space.


----------



## FreshourManufacturing

Any more pics?


----------



## sylvan

Sorry Folks .... I have not been working on the boat. A good friend has some very serious medical issues and I have been trying to lend a hand dealing with his business. It is a gunsmith and machine shop.
If any of you guys need lathes or mills along with a massive list of machine working equipment and cutting tools - PM me- the business is closed and in the Texas City area
I will get a list and some pics together
thanks
Bryan


----------



## sleepersilverado

If you get a list of equipment with pricing together send me a copy. Not necessarily looking but i was not looking for half the stuff i buy.


----------



## rubberducky

Wow!!!!! This has to be one of the most beautiful boats I have ever seen! Can't wait to see some more of it
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## sylvan

*Issues*

OK- the closer I get the 'behinder' it feels. 
I have not been working on the boat. It is in LaMarque at a yard being made seaworthy by 'Land & Sea"
Another issue has come up that has been taking up my boat building time. A very close friend has developed serious medical issues and I have ended up with the gunshop part of his business. He has been the guy who taught me to build things - beginning with guns for many years.

I need some help cataloging parts and inventory. I am overwhelmed at this point with too many projects. Part time - possibly full time. I haven't decided whether or not to open it up for work but I have to get organized before any decisions are made. If I can find the right person with these interests ...... Any of you folks know any one?
This is in Texas City
for questions
Bryan 409-692-6880 or PM me please
Sorry about 'hijacking' my own thread for you boat guys


----------



## jdsuperbee

sylvan said:


> OK- the closer I get the 'behinder' it feels.
> I have not been working on the boat. It is in LaMarque at a yard being made seaworthy by 'Land & Sea"
> Another issue has come up that has been taking up my boat building time. A very close friend has developed serious medical issues and I have ended up with the gunshop part of his business. He has been the guy who taught me to build things - beginning with guns for many years.
> 
> I need some help cataloging parts and inventory. I am overwhelmed at this point with too many projects. Part time - possibly full time. I haven't decided whether or not to open it up for work but I have to get organized before any decisions are made. If I can find the right person with these interests ...... Any of you folks know any one?
> This is in Texas City
> for questions
> Bryan 409-692-6880 or PM me please
> Sorry about 'hijacking' my own thread for you boat guys


Best wishes, Sylvan. It will all be taken care of "GOD" himself has been watching this thread and wants to see your progress (now please pray that I don't get struck by lightening!)


----------



## WesJ

I know you have had many other things going on but have you been able to complete this thing and get it on the water yet?

Wes


----------



## sylvan

actually we re-started this week and I have several pics to post. sorry for the delay for all those who are following this thread


----------



## Number_Five

Wow!

This thread is like a Saga, you have everything! At the end of this journey you're gonna have a hella nice boat!

One question....does the T-Top get in the way of you casting!? LOL :biggrin::brew2:

Five


----------



## sylvan

*re-start*

Finally, we are going again with this build. 
The engine is installed and it's height is obviously established- therefore I can move on with building the hatch. I want relatively easy access for removal if necessary so we are building a large hatch that will be screwed down and sealed and smaller hatches inside it with access to check the engine and genset regularly.
The first pic is laying it out on a table - (remember it is layed out in reverse)
Second and third pics are closeups of the form.
Finally a finished form that will be sprayed with mold release and waxed prior to gelcoat and glass.
* I was not going to use any plywood coring but changed my mind in this case because I will install teak over it and might need to set screws into the hatch. Nidacore and foam will not hold screws.
I am happy to get this started again


----------



## bobfishbw

Wow, what a project. I built a couple of "scooter" boats in my garage a few years ago and thought I was bad a**. I've got nothing on you. My hat is off to you. Great looking boat. Can't wait to see it on the water. Good luck on the rest of the build.


----------



## TOM WEBER

Way cool!!! Glad you're back at it. TW


----------



## sylvan

The first two pics are the form with 2 coats of gelcoat, mat and bia-ax material. In the last two pics the fir plywood is resin coated, layed and weight placed on top (anything we could find) to hold down the plywood. Next week we will apply more glass and pull it from the form.
These pics are from my cell phone and I have not figured out how to focus it properly. I guess I need a teenager to instruct me......... but I'm pleased we're moving along -
* on a personal note- recently my wife and I went to Vegas for a friend's wedding. We had been there for a couple of days and were having lunch with the brides adult children and the subject of this boat build came up. Her sons had no idea that I was the guy building the boat they were following on 2cool. It absolutely amazes me the number of views of this thread..... thanks for the support
Bryan


----------



## WesJ

You still working on it Bryan?

Wes


----------



## WesJ

hope this isnt back on hold........

Wes


----------



## Poppahobbs

*PoppaHobbs*

Well I've been down and out for a while and was unable to follow your build, but was very happy to see that you were back at it again. It appears that it must be back on hold again or something is wrong. I hope that it's just a short hold and nothing is wrong I would love to see you find the time to finish and get a chance to use your boat. I'll keep checking back to see if you started working on it again in hopes of seeing more pictures of your work. This has been great to follow and some fine work I'll keep being a cheer leader and hope you are not having any health problems and wishing all is well.


----------



## Goags

Been following it from the start...epic build! Hope all is well and Bryan didn't launch w/o us.


----------



## sylvan

No, it's not launched yet but close. 
Sorry, I have not been posting pics. It will be moved to another location this week for the final salon glass work and paint. Launch could be in the next 30 days IF all falls into place. It won't be completed but drivable.

For the first time in three years I have been swamped in my business and had no choice but to spend my time making money .... the boat had to wait. BUT I AM CLOSE! 
The bottom paint is even ordered.

thanks for your support
Bryan


----------



## Poppahobbs

*PoppaHobbs*

Well I'm sorry to see that you haven't had any time to work on thee boat, but sometime life gets in the way of your pleasures. Glad to see that nothing is physically wrong and that you are getting back on the boat soon. I hope all goes well with the finishing touches and you get to get her wet soon. Keep me posted and I'll do my best to be there to watch as it gets wet.


----------



## sylvan

*how many re-starts now?*

Ok... how many re-starts now?
Things have slowed down with what I really do for a living and I'm back on the boat.... again.
The engine is in along with the fuel and steering. Actually, I could put it in the water with a little work but there is still glass work and paint to do and I don't want to do it in the water. Unfortunately, I am on a tight schedule because of a borowed trailer and storage situation. I have hired a glass and paint guy as a necessity. Here are a few pics at the new location. What these represent is the area over the engine compartment.
I want to install more "sound-down" type of material before we glass the sole down and fit the engine hatch. There are more than a few 'great ideas' that I am putting off to just get this over and I now realize that this will be a life long project but it will be in the water by Thanksgiving.


----------



## TOM WEBER

REALLY nice! TW


----------



## kodman1

I can't wait till your done so we can see pics with slime and blood. You're so close I bet you can't stand it.


----------



## WesJ

Hoping we all get to go witness her first bath soon!

Wes


----------



## Poppahobbs

*PoppaHobbs*

Sylvan,
Well Sir I'm glad to see that your back on her again. She is really looking good, I know your probably going to have a crowd the day your finally ready to put her in the water, but If you get the time the day before to send me a P/M I'll do my best to be there to be a witness and help with what I can. I hope all continues to go well for you as you work toward completion just continue to work safe.

PoppaHobbs


----------



## sylvan

It doesn't look like much but this is a lot of headway.
The first pic are the hatches within the main engine hatch. I did this because I wanted RELATIVELY easy access to the engine by removing eight bolts in the main hatch BUT want/need QUICK access to the normal things (fuel filters and switches, check oil, inspection). In my mind it is easier this way as opposed to the whole deck removal or a heavy, large main hatch.
The second pic is the port quarterguard rail for protection next to the dock. This boat has a lot of tumblehome (curvy stern)
Third and fourth is getting her ready for the Awlgrip. I said I was not going to use plywood but changed my mind. I have the teak for the salon and cockpit but not the time to lay it so.....
This plywood is glassed over 3x3 fiberglass I-beam on 12" centers so it is VERY solid. There is also 1.5" soundown under the deck to cut down on engine noise


----------



## sylvan

I have to move the boat AGAIN!
This time because it's sitting on a borrowed trailer and the owner needs his trailer.
The final cleanup of the salon area, paint, window installation and then basic electrical work ..... then she splashes .... ready or not!


----------



## TOM WEBER

Awesome..thanks for the update. TW


----------



## sylvan

A little more progress. 
Beginning the anodized aluminum top bracing and rod holders. Like the rest of the boat.... I am more interested in strength than looks (but I hope it turns out ok) I decided to put the main 2" pipes outside the cabin on the gunwale as opposed to inside on the deck. it will be stronger and allow me to add a ladder later for a possible half-tower.
Next week will be the window installations.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Good News! When are you planning to launch Sir! Hope you post youtube video! Its going to be Great Day!
THANKS F0R Sharing!


----------



## sylvan

Don't know! (but soon)
I must admit that I have quit making predictions regarding launch dates. I believe I have spent more money moving the boat because of different rules than what it saved to build. It has taken three times longer than expected at any rate.
As for Youtube ... don't know how... never done it- but I will take video.
The fiberglass guy I hired is gone. Anyone know another one in the Texas City area?


----------



## pipeliner345

i think a big 2 cool launch party for the christning would be in order here!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Not in Texas city but in Pasadena and i know they travel. Mercedez (832) 438-9128 

Did all the work for Jackson boat repair and has been on his own for a while now.


----------



## sylvan

Building a boat is a pain/gain thing I now realize.
In cutting, bending and fitting the 2" main pipes we have found the top is off 1/2". On one hand, I am annoyed and the other- well- it's not tooo bad for a boat this size! Either way, I'm not changing a thing. This is just a whining session. Each stantion has 3 bends and making them look the same is a pain in the ,,,
I even grabbed a guy today walking by and asked "does this look straight to you?" I concede ... I am neurotic
more pics tomorrow of the welding results
*actually, there is very little glass work to do - it's really more of a paint thing now and I am calling around to find someone - thanks Yskeeter


----------



## snapperlicious

Looking good, can't wait to see it in the water!


----------



## TOM WEBER

1/2" off. First big boat build.. Awesome job!.. Hang in there! TW


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

What's 1/2 inch on a boat that big! Good Luck! My carpenter friend said "Good enough for American work"


----------



## sylvan

As the brushed aluminum goes up it covers the 1/2" difference in the top.
I want to thank ya'll for the support- a stressful day yesterday!
The following two pics are of this support pipe. I have decided on 8 rod holders across the top and 2 more along the main upright supports. They only cost 20 bucks each and I have the welding machine working -so now is the time- i figure more is better than not enough


----------



## prarie dog

Looks real nice Sylvan, if you hadn't told us about the half inch we would have never known.


----------



## TOM WEBER

More is always better. Looks good with the horizontal bar. Lots of rod holders and lots of engine room....the perfect boat. TW


----------



## sylvan

Still going but slowly because it's better to "measure 3 times and cut once"
I feel much better now about the base legs outside the walls on the gunwales after seeing it. It truly has stiffened up the top. Later I will add more rodholders inside the legs, handrails and bowrail. But for now, eight rodholders will have to do!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

looks great, 

you can't have enough rod holders


----------



## sylvan

a few more pics
After Thanksgiving will be the windows.


----------



## yellowskeeter

sweet


----------



## kodman1

That really looks good.


----------



## sylvan

thanks guys .... I am pleased myself.
I am laughing as I write this - it amazes me that such a small thing in the overall scheme of things pleases me so much ..... I AM LOOSING IT!


----------



## sylvan

I have been asked by several people through 'private message' what these boats were really built for. I am posting a pic I took of a working boat in Maine. They are generally tough, economical and particularly stable. They are designed and built to fish the north Atlantic 12 months out of the year ...... but NOT ME!


----------



## Bird

Wow Bryan, that looks fantastic! If you're around this weekend, I'll come by for a chat about fishing and one of our other expensive hobbies...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

you might look at welding 2 more angled rod holders out , 1 ea side for trolling or drift lines , they are really handy


----------



## sylvan

The pipe pics of the top bracing are just the beginning of the aluminum work. It was designed so that I can eventually add a marlin tower or half tower. I had to do it now because I am noticing some cracks in the extended top from all the moves. While they are not structural - they PMO!
I am having the welder build what I call a Christmas Tree (type of rocket launcher) for each side of the boat. Removable, it will fit in a type of rod holder mounted between the main leg and the secondary brace. They will have 4 additional rod holders that can be for flat/drift lines or light trolling. However, I am getting ahead of myself.... My focus is to get the boat to splash day. 
I am torn between simply getting her wet and ignoring the wet and completely finishing the boat. Patience has never been one of my faults. It's all I can do to NOT fill her up with fluids- splash her- and go riding. I think I can get more work out of ME while she is out of the water!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

great ideas , but if you just weld the 2 on, they are always there and you don't have to break out hardware

agree on the finish up on the jacks, seems like once a project gets wet, it's awful hard to finish it up and you never have all the stuff you need once you are there to work.

did you also get the inserts for the holders, ? eastern metals or another brand ?


----------



## sylvan

A little more progress.
The engine hatch is now fitted to keep all the fairing compound dust out of the engine room .... it will get in anyway but this will reduce the cleanup.
I have changed my mind AGAIN! I am speaking to teak installer on Monday. Originally, this was planned but then I changed my mind to just paint and non-skid this area and install the teak later. This would hopefully save me money and time. BUT, I already have the teak and this Awlgrip fairing compound and paint is D$%^^ expensive so am going back to the original idea. This boat is gonna kill me...... to make it worse, I carefully inspected the black gelcoat hull today and found it has chalked up terribly. Since it has never been abused, now would be the time (based upon money) to paint the hull as opposed to trying to compound it all out. Another crappy decision.
Spraying primer tomorrow.
Did I say "progress"?


----------



## sylvan

CoastalOutfitters - sorry about your question.
Yes, the aluminum came from Eastern Metals. First time I have been there .... amazing! I didn't know there were so many different pieces of aluminum


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

sylvan said:


> CoastalOutfitters - sorry about your question.
> Yes, the aluminum came from Eastern Metals. First time I have been there .... amazing! I didn't know there were so many different pieces of aluminum


no problem , lots of alum. suppliers out there, but Eastern is local and they mfg./stock all the common stuff

TACO metals has some cool stuff too, saw some others in Miami, but can't recall their names

unfortunately , looks like some of this is imported out of china now, so no idea how well the anodizing will hold up


----------



## sylvan

I know it doesn't look much different but a lot of dust has flown and it's ready to prime after this front goes through


----------



## TOM WEBER

I'm really likin' it. Love how well your flush deck hatches fit. STILL like the engine room the most...TW


----------



## sylvan

paint tomorrow
windows this weekend


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Happy New Year*

Happy New Year Sylvan. It's been a while since I have been on here but wanted to check on your progress and also wish you and yours a very Happy New Year. It appears that you are still making progress and your aluminum rod holder along the back edge of the roof line looks really good. The paint work was also looking good. I can't hardly wait for you to finish it and I know you can't either. Well as I said Happy New Year Again and I will be checking back.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

wow, very nice


----------



## sylvan

Happy New Year to you and all Poppa.
The paint is 90% complete except the cockpit. I'm worried about damaging the new work while the final stuff is completed...... then the cockpit finish.
Anybody out there know a boat electrician in the Texas City area? Lots of guys know how to wire a house but mention a boat and their knees get weak. I have wired many small boats but one like this bothers me as well. I am choking on the planning of it all.


----------



## TOM WEBER

Might call Dorsey electronics. I would think they would do a great job if they do that. If not I would think Charles would know someone.


----------



## sylvan

Excellent idea Tom ...
It didn't occur to me to contact electronic suppliers etc
thanks


----------



## TOM WEBER

Missin' an update..Hope all is well...


----------



## sylvan

Sorry Tom and to anyone else who is following this fiasco.
The electrical installation continues and I will try to post pics of all the wire cutting!!!!
I have installed the forward windows though because i got tired of bailing out the water


----------



## TOM WEBER

Really loking pretty...1st class! Thanks for the update. I'm sure the wiring is way more than I could imagine.


----------



## sylvan

I'm pulling wire ! I have found an electrician that will do the final hookup and checkout but will not pull wire in the Yoga position between the tanks...
On a serious note- a 12 volt system has to carry 10 times the amps as a 120 volt system. A small 110v motor pulls 1 amp- the same motor in 12v pulls 10 amps and therefore requires larger wire (OHM's law I=V/R)
Since I am not an electrical guru, I am using a minimum of 14 guage and up (even the short runs) with true marine tinned stranded wire simply because WHEN something goes wrong it is in 10ft seas in the middle of the night and no working flashlight! 
Can I get a loan on my truck?
No boat work this weekend - my daughter has a swimming meet.


----------



## TOM WEBER

Looks like a Cabo or a Viking....nice wiring. Will you rewire my boat when you are done??


----------



## sylvan

Please don't take it personal ........ NO!
I'm sure we are both laughing but I have already gotten 2 calls asking the same thing. There are always wiring problems on boats


----------



## Law Dog

Very nice, looking great..Congrats!


----------



## WesJ

any updates?


----------



## sylvan

WesJ
I have actually been working a little on the boat but my daughter's high school swimming has taken most of my xtra time. So, before I go any further, allow me to be a proud Dad. My High School sophmore daughter has made it to State in swimming in two events. The State meet is this Friday and Saturday at the UT pool in Austin ..... I WILL BE THERE! (I'm sure this will probably embarass and annoy her posting it but TOOOOOO BAD-it's what Dads do)
On the boat. I have decided wire this boat with shielded marine wire. Perhaps an electrician will tell me that it's wrong but I am not using every last color that most boats have. I have 500 ft spools of red/yellow in 16,14 and 12 guage/2 wire tinned and stranded for most of the 12 volt wiring. I also have 16/3 blk/wht/grn for some work. All of the 110v stuff is red/blk 12guage. The connectors are American made (believe it or not hard to find) heat shrink connectors. And Anchor stainless cushioned hanger clamps that cost more than my truck. I am probably using too many 'home runs' back to the panel and will probably annoy the electrician but I have had electrical porblems on boats before and don't want them on this boat if I can help it. I will post pics of the panel installation next week after i return from the swimming meet and really get back to the boat work


----------



## TOM WEBER

Good luck to your girl. Thanks for the update.


----------



## McDaniel8402

Be sure your 110VAC ckts are being run with the nuetral and earth ground as seperate conductors. In other words, ground everything, and don't use 2-conductor cable on the AC wiring.

Your project is WAY COOL!! And congrats to the kiddo on the swim team!


----------



## Frankie14

Holy **** - epic thread! I just read all 44 pages without skipping ahead... I was nervous getting towards the end, wondering if the build stopped or you had already launched this sucker!!

Bryan, I am dying to see a picture of the first fish hit the deck!!

Way to go dude!


----------



## FishAfrica

Good luck for your daughter! My kids are swimmers and my daughter (6th grade) wants to go watch her high school friend swim that qualified in 2 events in the 4A meet! So we might see you there! 

Enjoy reading your boat build as well!


----------



## WesJ

any updates?


----------



## Gasspergoo

I just read every page of this thread, and I can say it is the most interesting thing I have ever seen here on 2Cool. To say you are talented is vastly understating things. Can't wait for future post, and see how great she looks on the water.


----------



## fouL-n-fin

Way 2cool!


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Poppahobbs*

Well I'm just checking in are you still on hold or have you bee secretly working on the boat and just keeping all in suspense. I'm still watching and interested in where you are with it.


----------



## TOM WEBER

I think it's like kids ..you video and photo a lot when they are little and less as they grow.


----------



## fishfeeder

How bout that update? Bound to be in the water by now!!


----------



## WesJ

any updates?!?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

write on those white jackets w a sharpie, can't hurt where they go both ends........


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Poppahobbs*

O.K. Sylvan I just checked in I sure wish you would invite me down to take a look at finished product. I can't help but wonder what happened you were doing such a good job posting updates and then it just stopped. I sure hope there are no serious problems keeping you from posting. Just a bit worried about you.

Poppahobbs


----------



## Bird

There are no serious problems. I was over at his house a couple weeks ago and the only thing he's lacking is spare time. Between work and trying to finish a major house remodel, he's up to his ears in things to do and not enough time to get them done the way he wants to have them done.


----------



## Goags

Bird said:


> There are no serious problems. I was over at his house a couple weeks ago and the only thing he's lacking is spare time. Between work and trying to finish a major house remodel, he's up to his ears in things to do and not enough time to get them done the way he wants to have them done.


Good to hear! If he'd ease up on the pest kill'n/remodel just alittle, and post some progress pics for us that were gut-hooked from the start...


----------



## sylvan

I have run out of excuses on this build.
My phone has been ringing the last couple of days with the question "WHEN ?"
So.. I will post what I have tomorrow but the short version is that I have been dealing with a major addition to the house AND have a second part time job that had to go with a patent I sold. I thought (wrongly) that as I got older I would have more time to work on the boat- foolish me!
I have managed to turn an 18 month boat build into a 48 month irritation. No ... not that bad, but i really would like to have a couple of weeks to WOB (work on the boat)
I am still dealing with the electrical issues but it is down to crimping ends with the exception of the mast. I actually went by the welder today that is building the mast but they were closed. My luck is that they are out of business and I will have to start over with another.
I appreciate all you folks following this build and I WILL complete it soon
thanks for your patience
Bryan


----------



## Poppahobbs

*PoppaHobbs*

I just saw your P.M. but it's 8:30 so I'm not going to call tonight but will call you sometime in the a.m. Thanks for getting back with me.


----------



## TOM WEBER

Thanks Bryan. Definitely understand. Look forward to a few pics.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Mr. Sylvan, all good things in life take Time, Just know we are all in when the christening happens. Cheers!


----------



## sylvan

Finally, here I go again.
I have not lost interest in building this boat but the frustrations finally got to me and I simply quit for a while. I still have not found a REAL electrician that was willing to take on a project like this so I am doing it myself with help from my employees. I intend to do it simple..... just enough to have the boat legal and add to it over time. This I have done many times before on different boats - just none this big.
Instead of building a DC panel, I just bought a pre-made one from Blueseas. It is a 13 breaker panel with amp and voltage meters.
One of my frustrations has been the lighting. Incandesent, halogen and LED are the basic choices with, of course, LED being the first choice but even after days on the internet and exhaustive searching, I could not find the LED's i wanted. Either the lights were cheap China made or incredibly expensive ones........ flood, spot- cool, warm etc, etc
I found a guy in League City that took the time to answer my questions and worked with me. I am using all his lights. Whether or not it works remains to be seen however I feel good with the price and installation so far. 
The first pic is the back of the DC panel and switch bar. The second is one of the 6 light bars I am using. I will have 16 of these on the boat along with other styles.
I get to work all day on the boat tomorrow! and looking forward to it


----------



## TOM WEBER

Glad you are back at it. Hope the bumps in the road are small. Makes you appreciate what the guys at Sea Vee ,Cabo , and Viking to mention a few accomplish with their wiring on their boats.


----------



## txteltech

Nice and clean wiring panel. I like your work keep it up and dont give up it'll be an amazing boat when its done. Props to yah


----------



## Hooked

If the folks you're working with on the lights doesn't have a good match on spreaders you might check this out. The owner posted on another boating site these are $59 thru today.
http://stores.floledlightingdesign.com/-strse-10/18W-FLO-LED-Spreader/Detail.bok


----------



## ibtbone

i love this thread, glad to see you back at it. i thought i missed the splash party!

keep up the good work


----------



## gbeardjr

Pretty cool stuff I live in Seabrook if you ever need a hand working on the boat let me know. I just love messing with boats.


----------



## sylvan

I have found a real boat fix-it guy who will help me monday thru friday beginning next week because I am tired of this starting and stopping I have been going through. 
His job will be to complete all the work necessary to splash the boat- thru hull fittings, transducers, hoses and electrical. My plan to completely finish the boat prior to splash is gone. 
The last two days I have been in a hotel in Phoenix for work and will be home friday
gbeardjr - I hope to be working on the boat this weekend and be glad for the help ....... send me a pm if interested. Its in Texas City


----------



## sylvan

I am very pleased with the boat "fix-it" guy. He made short work with the list I gave him last Friday and everything looks good. He will certainly get more work as I have not had much time to work on it.
A couple more thru hulls, some bottom paint and the zincs and I will be ready to splash her if my patience looses this battle.
I REALLY want to complete the interior cabin and deck painting prior to splash because it's easier to do it out of the water. I haven't sealed the hatches and sidelights (portholes) yet because I did not want to tape around the hatches when painting but I am getting impatient. I have decided to use Starboard for the cabinet doors as opposed to the fiberglass cut-outs simply because I think it looks better. I am also pleased with the new LED lights but I have to make the "fixture" out of the Starboard I have ordered. I will post pics of this lunacy.
Since I started this project I have not gone back to the first post and reviewed or re-read the posts. When the boat is splashed I intend to get an expensive bottle of real old rum, sit down and read ! I wonder how far I will get?


----------



## welder

sylvan said:


> Finally, here I go again.
> I have not lost interest in building this boat but the frustrations finally got to me and I simply quit for a while. I still have not found a REAL electrician that was willing to take on a project like this so I am doing it myself with help from my employees. I intend to do it simple..... just enough to have the boat legal and add to it over time. This I have done many times before on different boats - just none this big.
> Instead of building a DC panel, I just bought a pre-made one from Blueseas. It is a 13 breaker panel with amp and voltage meters.
> One of my frustrations has been the lighting. Incandesent, halogen and LED are the basic choices with, of course, LED being the first choice but even after days on the internet and exhaustive searching, I could not find the LED's i wanted. Either the lights were cheap China made or incredibly expensive ones........ flood, spot- cool, warm etc, etc
> I found a guy in League City that took the time to answer my questions and worked with me. I am using all his lights. Whether or not it works remains to be seen however I feel good with the price and installation so far.
> The first pic is the back of the DC panel and switch bar. The second is one of the 6 light bars I am using. I will have 16 of these on the boat along with other styles.
> I get to work all day on the boat tomorrow! and looking forward to it


If you can, next time use better connectors [ heat shrink] on all of your connections, the automotive style don't last and of course use heat shrink tubing with the HS connectors.
Not trying to bash ya, just typing out loud what I would do.


----------



## welder

Hear is a link to the type of connectors I'm talking about....
https://www.google.com/search?q=hea...JDqTJsQTvpoH4Cg&ved=0CHAQsAQ&biw=1680&bih=896


----------



## sylvan

First of all Welder..... I do not take your comments as bashing. The truth is that I have expected real 'bashing' during this boat building fiasco. I recall when I started this thread I wrote that comments are welcome- and they are! In addition, I said that I would write both the good and the bad and I hope I have fulfilled that. My skin is pretty **** thick after three years of boat building.
As for the electric terminals, the picture shown is the back of the breaker panel. If water or a lot of moisture gets to it where it is then I will be in a lot of trouble because it is in the cabin down below sealed in a box. Those connections were provided by 'Blue Seas Electrical' per their instructions.
ALL of the connections with the remotest possibility of moisture (bilge pumps, engine room, below deck storage, etc) are shrink sleeve protected and cost $.75 each. Since I am doing the electrical myself I can tell you that I am on the 3rd bag of 100 ring, butt and slide connectors. It didn't occur to me that I would have over $2000 in wire, connectors, etc in this boat.
I worked on it today and took a lot of pics that I will post tomorrow.
I changed my mind and bought a commercial mast as opposed to the homemade one we built.(MORE money) The pics will show why


----------



## snapperlicious

Looking forward to updated pics!


----------



## welder

sylvan said:


> First of all Welder..... I do not take your comments as bashing. The truth is that I have expected real 'bashing' during this boat building fiasco. I recall when I started this thread I wrote that comments are welcome- and they are! In addition, I said that I would write both the good and the bad and I hope I have fulfilled that. My skin is pretty **** thick after three years of boat building.
> As for the electric terminals, the picture shown is the back of the breaker panel. If water or a lot of moisture gets to it where it is then I will be in a lot of trouble because it is in the cabin down below sealed in a box. Those connections were provided by 'Blue Seas Electrical' per their instructions.
> ALL of the connections with the remotest possibility of moisture (bilge pumps, engine room, below deck storage, etc) are shrink sleeve protected and cost $.75 each. Since I am doing the electrical myself I can tell you that I am on the 3rd bag of 100 ring, butt and slide connectors. It didn't occur to me that I would have over $2000 in wire, connectors, etc in this boat.
> I worked on it today and took a lot of pics that I will post tomorrow.
> I changed my mind and bought a commercial mast as opposed to the homemade one we built.(MORE money) The pics will show why


Glad to hear the ones in wet locations are done properly and yes some people don't realize what is involved in Boat building. I hear it all the time "Why does it cost so much" and you can't get them to understand why it does.


----------



## sylvan

The store-bought mast.
I have to admit the store bought mast looks better than the homemade one but the top of this boat has only a 2' x 2' plywood block imbedded in it for mounting a mast. Unfortunately, I will crush the composite (Nida-core)top when the bolts are tightened unless I make a fairing plate to displace the pressure. Yeah I know I should decore it but I think this will work. 
So here it is.
The first pic is the 3 level mast
second is measuring the 1" thick starboard material
third is the cardboard template (so hopefully only once)
Finally the plate ------ I am proud of myself 'cause I didn't make any mistakes ..... it's a first!
*these are .5" bolt holes
Mounting is tomorrow and electrical to follow


----------



## Pat Harkins

You'll have to try her out on the great loop when she's done ;-).


----------



## TOM WEBER

AWESOME work and photos as always. Thanks!


----------



## sylvan

I actually had some help today. We got the mast installed and another couple of people got most of the area below and forward painted (v-berth, head and galley)
Now we can pull wiring to the mast and interior areas


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

She's beautiful, Do you have the name, Mr. Sylvan? Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## sylvan

Name? - (I hope she doesn't follow this build on 2cool)
The work on this boat has been hot and cold for over three years now.
Add the fact that the last 4 builds I have completed have been been named after my wife.....
Keeping with tradition - this boat will be named "Hot Flash"
If I don't survive, please tell her next husband I tried to have a sense of humor.

I did not work on the boat this weekend due to my daughters swimming meet in Sugarland but will continue this week a couple of hours per day.
I am at the point that final interior paint is needed to complete the electrical. I just can't stand painted or oversprayed electrical wires - it looks like **** to me and one of my personal no-no's....... so I paint now! The last thing I do will be the cockpit sole and hatch covers.
If it kills me, I will have this boat in the water before Easter..... a promise to myself!


----------



## txteltech

sylvan said:


> I actually had some help today. We got the mast installed and another couple of people got most of the area below and forward painted (v-berth, head and galley)
> Now we can pull wiring to the mast and interior areas


Looking good, gonna be a sweet ride when your finished.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlwaysWorkin

Wow! Truly impressed


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Poppahobbs*

I just wanted to say that the mast looks really good seeing it on the boat is like putting icing on a cake. I know I have said it before but I am going to have to set a day aside and come see it first hand.

Have a good day
PoppaHobbs


----------



## TOM WEBER

one picture please for Christmas??


----------



## WesJ

Splash it yet?


----------



## sylvan

No - have not splashed it yet but SOON! Certainly before Easter.
Since Christmas I have only had a few days to work on this boat and have made many changes.... some are even good- I think.
First, I am having 'Safe Floor' (pic below) installed in the salon and cockpit as opposed to teak or Awlgrip non-skid. I have never seen this stuff on a boat this size before but I know it will help with engine noise even with the 'sound down'. No one has said I am crazy for doing it but I confess I am concerned about cleaning. Everyone I have spoken with says it is not a problem. We shall see.....
Continuing along with the "low Maint." theory I have decided to build the cabinet doors and trim with 'Starboard' and have hired a very good carpenter to do this (he says it costs more if I help). 
The electrical is almost complete. I bought the navigation lights today and they will be installed tomorrow. Blackburns hit their monthly quotas on me alone. These LED lights are tooooo expensive in my opinion. All the lighting is LED -
I will also install radio and Garmin antennas tomorrow. I have an older Garmin map and Furuno bottom machine that I will keep as backup stand alone units for the time being because I really haven't decided on the dashboard yet. I want chirp but have not really seen it in action so I wait. Last week I installed a 1000w transducer (not chirp) for the Furuno.
The engine has never been started so I have scheduled a delivery of 200 gallons of fuel for next week. 100g/tank I don't remember if I posted the addition of 'sight guages' to the tanks to manually check them but they are installed and plumbed now. I will mark the gauges as we add the fuel.
I will take pics of the progress tomorrow


----------



## RB II

Wow, I can't even imagine how many times I would have tied onto that boat and drug it down the road. My patience would have played out a LONG time ago. Congrats. Please post pics when you get in the water.


----------



## TOM WEBER

Thanks for the update. Great ideas!


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Poppahobbs*

I think the safefloor is going to be like icing on a cake.


----------



## sylvan

Thanks Popa.... I have been concerned about it, if for no other reason, I have never seen it on a boat other than a flatbottom. A couple of guys said I am screwing up the looks and cockpit. I don't want to cut down the value of the boat because some "serious blue water" guy doesn't like it. Oh well ...... it's MY boat!
I really do think it will help tone down the sound though.
If this weather will give me a break for a few days we will get it done. I am getting impatient.
The mast and running lights are wired now and the 3 blade prop is in the shop for a final check out. All the thru-hulls are installed and valved off if not completed (genset and AC) The boat can get wet now but I am holding off until the last minute this spring
I will let all you folks know when I am splashing her..... there WILL be a party! 
* since I am not using it, I have about 180 sqft of teak for sale if any are interested. pm me if interested


----------



## TOM WEBER

Did you put a crash valve on your sea water intake? Thought of this cuz I was looking at mine today. Looks really great. You are a talented patient man.


----------



## Bocephus

sylvan said:


> No - have not splashed it yet but SOON! Certainly before Easter.
> Since Christmas I have only had a few days to work on this boat and have made many changes.... some are even good- I think.
> First, I am having 'Safe Floor' (pic below) installed in the salon and cockpit as opposed to teak or Awlgrip non-skid. I have never seen this stuff on a boat this size before but I know it will help with engine noise even with the 'sound down'. No one has said I am crazy for doing it but I confess I am concerned about cleaning. Everyone I have spoken with says it is not a problem. We shall see.....
> Continuing along with the "low Maint." theory I have decided to build the cabinet doors and trim with 'Starboard' and have hired a very good carpenter to do this (he says it costs more if I help).
> The electrical is almost complete. I bought the navigation lights today and they will be installed tomorrow. Blackburns hit their monthly quotas on me alone. These LED lights are tooooo expensive in my opinion. All the lighting is LED -
> I will also install radio and Garmin antennas tomorrow. I have an older Garmin map and Furuno bottom machine that I will keep as backup stand alone units for the time being because I really haven't decided on the dashboard yet. I want chirp but have not really seen it in action so I wait. Last week I installed a 1000w transducer (not chirp) for the Furuno.
> The engine has never been started so I have scheduled a delivery of 200 gallons of fuel for next week. 100g/tank I don't remember if I posted the addition of 'sight guages' to the tanks to manually check them but they are installed and plumbed now. I will mark the gauges as we add the fuel.
> I will take pics of the progress tomorrow


You're gonna love the Safe Floor !......you'll be able to easily sweep it, or wash it down. I have that same color in my boat. After 6, or 7 years it still looks great.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

I d like to come to the party with a few friends! Great Boat Sir!


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Poppahobbs*

O.K. I've been waiting on a post with an invitation to come see you drop her in the water and a little walk around to see all the pretty work in person. I'm glad to see that you are just about finished and I know you are. The last pictures I saw really looked good and again I think the safe floor will look good maybe not to everyone but as you mentioned it's your boat. Well enough said I'll keep an eye on here for your post keep up the good work.

PoppaHobbs


----------



## sylvan

*closer*

Closer to the water ...... and I like it!
I have pictures of the installation but I didn't do it - Safe Floor did. Therefore, I am uncomfortable posting the "how too" part without their permission. I can say that it was done in one day per my specs and I am very pleased. I changed my mind and also had the floor down below done as the picture shows. Only time will tell if/when it fades, cracks or comes off.
There is 100 gal of fuel in each tank with the sight guage marked appropriately. Land & Sea will be over shortly to start the engine and prepair it for the launch within the next 30 days (I hope)


----------



## Mrtoler

I think it looks great in there!!!


----------



## sylvan

*hijacking my own thread*

FYI
I am hijacking my own thread in saying my daughter just swam in the high school State swimming meet in Austin this weekend. She made first team all state in two events ( a bronze and a 4th place)
In addition, she made 'All State Academic' with a 6.5 GPA out of a 4.0
Thank God, because this boat was probably her college money!
Politically correct or not ...... I am a proud Dad !


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Hooray for your daughter! Sounds like a very smart hardworking young lady, 
"chip off the old block",! Congratulations to all!


----------



## TOM WEBER

sylvan said:


> FYI
> I am hijacking my own thread in saying my daughter just swam in the high school State swimming meet in Austin this weekend. She made first team all state in two events ( a bronze and a 4th place)
> In addition, she made 'All State Academic' with a 6.5 GPA out of a 4.0
> Thank God, because this boat was probably her college money!
> Politically correct or not ...... I am a proud Dad !


 AWESOME! and the boat looks good too!


----------



## sylvan

With tears of happiness and a depressing wallet ..... there is now fuel in the boat! The sight guage is marked and no leaks that I can find.
It will be started this week.


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Poppahobbs*

The floors look great I think you are going to really like these floors they should hold up well. I'm just waiting to be notified that you are about to get her wet and if any way possible I am going to be there.


----------



## sylvan

Honored to have you and any 2coolers who have encouraged me to complete this fiasco...... even the ones who told me I was nuts!
I worked on it today and will tomorrow also. I am completing the wiring. I originally bought the engine from Land and Sea. They tell me that they have to fire it up and make sure the RPM's are correct to warranty the engine. (a Cummins requirement for a new engine) That is planned this next week. When I splash her, I will do a quick in and out - measure the waterline, put it on blocks and paint the boot stripe. I plan to post the final splash date and my address at Tiki Island for the party.
I am sorta laughing at myself because all day today working on this boat I found myself noticing EVERY screwup and blemish, most of which no one will notice but me but it bothers me. I know I will never completely finish it but I will not go through another season out of the water. I can't do this for another year without scales on the deck!


----------



## sylvan

I said I would post the screwups as well as the successes sooooo....
A couple of weeks ago I put exactly 110 gallons of diesel in each tank. I did it like that to measure and mark the sight guage at different levels. In the back of my mind I told myself if there were any problems I could pump one tank into the other with room left over. I found no drips or leaks and was happy as a clam knowing the following week would have the engine started for another milestone towards splashing. It rained saturday so I showed up sunday for work on the boat. I turned on the center bilge pump to drain the rainwater and PUMPED DIESEL ALL OVER THE GROUND!
HOLY #$%^&
It's been a long time since I have freaked out but this was one of those moments. I have a Groco fuel pump so I hooked it up and started pumping - it would not pick up prime which got me more agitated. Finally, I uncoupled the fuel pickups, attached the pump and got the port tank pumping into the starboard tank..... and the cleanup began. By 4pm, the area was cleaned up and I was trashed so I went home and indulged in several adult beverages and brooding over having to pull the tank. I could not bring myself to do anything but check the other tank for leaks for over a week while I cussed myself for even beginning this project. Finally, with help and moral support, I went looking for the leak(s) - the whole time praying I was not going to need to remove the tank which would be a MAJOR project.
I bought a 4wheeler innertube and cut out the air chuck, wrapped it around a 2" threaded pvc coupling, secured it with a radiator hose clamp and screwed it into the fill cap in gunwale. Took a small compressor and filled the tank to 3 lbs. By the grace of God, I found the leak around the nipple I had a welder add to the tank for the sight guage. I will not need to remove the tank to fix it. BTW .... I am still consuming adult beverages but now in celebration! It will be welded monday.
The reason for this post is to let people know that ANY repair or alteration to a fuel tank MUST be pressure tested! I was just lucky that the boat was not in the water or worse. That is the second time I have had tank issues because I did not pressure test.... there will NEVER be a third!


----------



## ChampT22

I am like you, in that I go out of my way to do something way over what is necessary so that I do not have issues later on. Then something still goes wrong and you are thinking, why did I go through all the extra trouble. After a few drinks and a day or two away from the project, all of a sudden things do not seem near as bad, just a bump in the road. At the end of the day, you will be pleased that you went that extra mile. You are doing great, try not to put extra pressure on yourself by making a deadline, you will have many years to enjoy your boat.


----------



## SeaY'all

It looks Great! Cant wait to see the Splash!


----------



## TOM WEBER

Love your pressure testing improv. I was squirming as I read that. I can't imagine what you were feeling...besides the need to find a LARGE bottle of rum. Hopefully no more bumps in the road.


----------



## shooks

TOM WEBER
Did you get your ticket to ride?


----------



## sylvan

thank you Tom Weber.
I have received several PM's asking me about this rigged gizmo so here it is.
Please note that this thing screws into the fuel fill on the gunwale. The vent tube must me plugged as well. PLEASE do not put more than 3psi in the tank or you can blow it up! One of the reasons I used the innertube was because I wanted to see the expansion on the tube. I'm sure pvc or something else could be used but this is what I chose.
Hopefully we will be welding on the tank after lunch today


----------



## sylvan

Welding finished and tank is pressure tested. Tomorrow is the real test of transfering the fuel back into the port tank...... praying there are no more leaks 
I picked up both props (three and four blade) but have not decided which one to start the testing with... perhaps a coin flip. Three blade is right and the four blade left. Three blade is probably faster - four blade smoother. I don't know how much torque each will have but I will have a little more view with the left turing wheel - anyway we will see.
When I finally get this thing in the water I plan to buy a real nice bottle of very old Rum, sit down and re-read this whole thread, beginning on page one. It has been sort of a diary. I know I will never completely finish this boat but ....


----------



## sylvan

My wife just came in and found me looking at this computer while laughing out loud. I told her I was posting a picture of a small area on the boat hull that I just sanded and compounded. Her retort was "Why are you doing that? I think those people would know how to wax a boat"
What I didn't tell her was that I have been very worried the chalking on the gelcoat would not buff out and I was gonna be forced to paint the hull - another money and time consumer. 
BUT, it came out fine! It's a black hull and a PITA to keep clean.
I met a woman/company at the boat who gave me a bid to clean, sand, compound and wax it after this little experiment in preparation to splashing. I just don't have the energy to do it myself.
Hopefully, I will get it moved in the next 10 days to 'Land & Sea' for the final prep ..... starting the engine, fluid in the steering etc.
You know...... I just might get this thing in the water!


----------



## sylvan

We are stopping for lunch because this will be a long day. 
I am pleased with the compounding these guys are doing.


----------



## alvinslash

dang that is slick looking


----------



## BadBob

slick


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

looking great 

collinite fleetwax for the final pass?


----------



## sylvan

The pics above really shine and believe it or not, that is just the compounding. These guys really do a good job -certainly better than me- no swirling that I can see. The waxing is tomorrow. 
I really like collinite for a white hull but this black hull screams chalk. I have found that 3m Ultra Performance paste wax seems to work better on a dark hull. It has polymers in it that don't cook in the sun as easily. Back to it tomorrow.
* I reserve the right to change my mind!


----------



## sylvan

I just got home from the boat and must apologize for this post. I know it's redundant- probbably boring- but it's my thread so what the %^&. 
I am fascinated by the job these guys are doing. I have built/re-built many boats and honestly didn't know that gelcoat could get this glossy.
Wet sanding twice by hand with the final 2000 grit. Compound and wax.
The first picture is the reflection of the ladder
The down side is that the first time saltwater evaporates on the hull and I touch it I will whine. I will NEVER be able to keep it this way but for today I'm grinnin!
Thanks for your patience.


----------



## txteltech

When do you splash/smash the champagne on this boat Sylvan?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sylvan

If I can get it moved to the engine guys this week for check out and initial service, I could splash by Easter. The fuel tank issue set me back a couple of weeks.


----------



## TOM WEBER

I am constantly amazed at the quality of your build. I also think about water spots on the hull after you get it looking that good! Thanks for the updates. can't wait to see it in person. Was talking to Bird about your build. Look forward to seeing it in the water.


----------



## Poppahobbs

*PoppaHobbs*

Looking good ! I wish they could do my old truck. All jokes aside it really looks good, Black sure is pretty when it's clean.


----------



## sylvan

*frustrated*

I have had slow progress due to the 'oil spill' in galveston bay.
I understand that you gotta get it when the gittin' is good but it's time now to put this thing in the water!
*I am trying to get the boat checked out and the engine started asap.


----------



## Procastabaitin

Bryan, 

Read this whole thread this morning while waiting for a flight here in Afghanistan. I have to say that I am really impressed with your patience, vision, ability, and testicle fortitude! To take on a project that size and see it through given all the hardships and set backs is truly amazing! Coupled with the fact that when faced with hard times you elected to put off the build and take care of your employees. I, like all of the rest of the 2coolers following this post can't wait to see this thing in the water, with a picture of you at the helm grinning from ear to ear. You truly deserve it. Congrats on a beautiful and amazing build! I am sure "Hot Flash" will be a one of a kind in Galveston Bay and I hope to actually get to see her in person one day! Best of luck on the rest of the build! Keep those pics coming! :cheers:


----------



## sylvan

Thanks for the kind words.... much appreciated!
As for an update- my patience is a little tender but I think we might be moving in the next week. I have completely thrown out any work ideas other than those that move the boat towards a splash day. I HAVE to get her wet soon or I will loose it. The truth is that I am disapointed I don't have the stones to postpone the splash until it's completely finished.
I have 2 props ready for the big day. 3 & 4 blade - all cleaned up but no idea which one I will start with ...... probably the 4. I'm told the 3 is faster but less vibration with the 4 - we will see. 
The wife and I took the daughter to look at colleges this past weekend and that trumps boat work. Glad I started this 4 years ago or ya'll would see me with a cup and a sign on the corner of 61st St. asking for spare change....... you still might!


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Poppahobbs*

Well I'm glad to hear that you are ready to get her wet and I can't hardly wait to see her in person. I was impressed with the difference it made when it was buffed out,ma that black is pretty. Take care of the family first though it will all work out. I'm ready to come see you drop her in though just give me a call and I'll come hold a rope or back her in for you if you need the help or just about anything you need just let me know. Take care Poppahobbs


----------



## sylvan

*the last move (almost)*

Fortune smiled upon me today and we got the boat moved to 'Land & Sea'
for the final check of the engine, steering, etc. late this afternoon.
I'm not sure when the actual splash will be because of their schedule but soon.......
I am only doing the absolute minimum it takes to splash the boat because I am out of patience and will re-double my building efforts when I can play with it.


----------



## jdsuperbee

Congrats! You have truly done an amazing thing and I'm looking forward to your reports on the run up, the splash, and the sea trials


----------



## Texican89

Awesome job

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## sylvan

The crane had a weight scale. The boat weighs 14990 lbs with 200 gals diesel at approximately 6.7 lbs/gal. 13650 net


----------



## TOM WEBER

WOW! Can't believe that fit on a trailer. Congrats for getting near the water.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Looks Beautiful! Very cool!


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Poppahobbs*

So happy for you, another step closer to splash time. I hope all goes well for you and the motor so that you can get her wet before long.


----------



## dlbpjb

It looks fantastic! You sure will enjoy it!


----------



## sylvan

*Not the official splash*

The boat left 'Land & Sea' for a ride to Payco marina and the travel lift.
This splash does not count. A temp prop for the engine test. 
In all honesty, I will be unable to NOT play with it for a day or so and then back to Payco for a haul-out and final work before for the real honors.
I will post the prelim pics and engine/speed specs tomorrow night.
The actual "service" will be in two weeks at Payco marina or my house.
I will let everyone know what my "She Boss" decides. 
Stay thirsty my friends!


----------



## FISHROADIE

Wow that thing is huge nice boat.


----------



## kinja

B, proud for you. Got on her at Cliffs house today. Couldn't help myself. Numbers sound good from old man Simpson.


----------



## TOM WEBER

Pm me what you drink... I will bring you a BIG bottle....seriously . You should be very proud.


----------



## Joshua Joseph

I feel like I don't deserve to see the finished product. I have just scrolled through the whole project and I'm amazed. What an investment of time and sweat! Hats off to you!


----------



## Absolut

WOW, really impressed! Incredible job, you should be proud! Really amazed at just how awesome it turned out, and the amount of time and effort you put in to making this a reality.


----------



## sylvan

*I'm grinnin'*

Can you guys see the grin on my face? After almost 5 years she is wet! (only temporarily though)
I know what I was told (and hoping for) but just couldnâ€™t get my head around the numbers this boat would produce. I am now a believer!
I have 1.2 hrs on it bringing it home . This post will be short as I am taking another ride and will firm up the numbers. I don't have any electronics installed yet so the speed is from the GPS in my phone in MPH.
Keeping in mind (for me anyway) that the boat is extremely light. Especially, based upon the way I will use it.
Four guys on board and app. 200 gal fuel I get 33 mph solid, occasionally showing 34 going up wind or down.
I am getting only 2450 rpm and need 2600+ so I have too much wheel. 
1800 gives me 24 mph with about 10 gal/hr fuel burn. 600 rpm idle is just barely throwing a wake â€¦.. 6-7 mph. with 1.2 gal/hr fuel
holy [email protected] if this is right...... well... 
I am going to play with it a couple of days then haul out for a few things including the boot stripe. The yard was going to charge me twice, off the trailer to water to measure waterline then to the blocks so I just decided to play with it. I just couldn't help myself - I'm weak
I am eating lunch and back to the boat.
Did I mention I am still grinnin'?


----------



## Profish00

Water shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

Nice build


----------



## TOM WEBER

Congrats! Those numbers are great!


----------



## txteltech

Awesome !!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter

Beautiful and rewarding!


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Poppahobbs*

Man she sure looks good sittng in the water. I ca't blame you I would have to play with her for at least a couple of days. Be safe my friend and enjoy.


----------



## sylvan

Thanks Guys. I really do appreciate the support.
My neighbor that lives only 2 doors down took the picture on the previous page of this boat in the water. He came over this morning and said "I can't believe that you are Sylvan. I've been watching this build for years and didn't know it was you"

It makes me laugh to know there so many boaters out there willing to share my pain. 
It has been breezy today so I went out to see how much spray I'll get ...... not bad at all.
This week will be cleaning up the final mess and the haul out probably Friday.


I now know I have WAY TOO MUCH fuel capacity but .... that's ok


----------



## Profish00

sylvan said:


> Thanks Guys. I really do appreciate the support.
> My neighbor that lives only 2 doors down took the picture on the previous page of this boat in the water. He came over this morning and said "I can't believe that you are Sylvan. I've been watching this build for years and didn't know it was you"
> 
> It makes me laugh to know there so many boaters out there willing to share my pain.


2cool, it's a small world!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Simply Amazing! Congratulations on building such a beautiful and useful craft!
I have really been inspired by your success! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hooked

I've been following your build since the beginning, just haven't posted. Beautiful results of all your efforts throughout. Lots to be proud of.

Congrats on getting her in the water for the tests. Great numbers!! 
Hope I have the opportunity to see her first hand sitting in the water.


----------



## traxxxas01

*WOW!!!*

Sylvan, I must say this is one heck of a build! I'm an Mechanical/Design engineer by trade and I can tell you haven't cut any corners on this one!

I Just spent an hour at my desk this morning reading every comment and drooling over all the photos showing the work progressing every step of the way! I had to go grab a mop and clean up the swimming pool below my desk!

Have any clue what kind of electronics you are going to run/install? I was certified by several manufactures as I worked my way through school so if you have any questions (which I'm sure you won't judging by your attention to detail and research) but I'd be more than happy give some insight if needed!

Keep up the great work, its almost there!


----------



## SeaY'all

Sylvan I have been following your post and have gone back at times to reread the entire thing. You did a great job. Glad to see you finally got her wet. Hats off to you sir!


----------



## sylvan

*It's not finished*

It's not finished 'till it's finished (probably never)
Well, as you can see, she's in the water but nowhere complete.
This weekend I worked on the cabin door, trim and steps. I am using treated lumber as a core and will skin the steps with teak. I know it is overkill but I am not a little guy and can't stand those rinky-dink little ladders. These are hinged and are easily removed. The door is King Starboard as will be the cabinet and head doors. I'm still into the low maint. thing. I know I won't but I will be able to pressure wash anything on this boat - inside or out. I installed 8 additional rod holders in the gunwale. I will also use Starboard as backing plate material for the rod holders.
I ordered a real helm chair - spent WAY TOO MUCH MONEY on it but I couldn't help myself.
The name laminate (or whatever you call it) is being made. I will put it on when I do the boot stripe. I find myself stalling on hauling the boat because I am having fun playing with it.


----------



## TOM WEBER

A boat that beautiful MUST have a classy helm chair. Can't have steel wheels on a Maserati! Stern view is really nice.


----------



## sylvan

The first pic is the Helm chair. Fully adjustable- swivel, up/down, in/out, reclining and an internal hydraulic piston so my Pillsbury butt will be comfortable.
Second is the passenger flip-back chair
......... AND MADE IN THE USA!


----------



## sylvan

the pics did not post


----------



## sylvan

These are terrible pictures but they were taken tonight with the flashlight.
I have found that the Starboard is easy to shape but you need bolts as opposed to screws for hinges. I know those particular hinges are not normal but back to the "simple" again...... fool proof and easy to clean.
As I look at the first picture, all I see is the Tupperware bowl used for the mold. One of my neighbors has been razzin' me about it.... but it works!
I wonder when I will have the nerve to go back and start on post #1

*the last post shows a black chair and a white one --- those were taken from their website. Mine will be marine off white. One small problem, I can't get any more upolstry done until the seats get here to match the color (or so says the Queen). I just didn't think this through time wise..... but I had to have that chair


----------



## yellowskeeter

Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## ChampT22

Those look like GemLux friction hinges.


----------



## sylvan

ChampT22 said:


> Those look like GemLux friction hinges.


No Champ - Sorry to dissapoint you. The GemLux hinges are $20-40 EACH ... not per pair!
I just ordered that Helm chair so I can't afford the hinges 
These are $6 cast stainless hinges (please don't tell my wife)

Actually, it's the latches. We can't fugure out an inexpensive and well functioning latch that won't rattle. There are some great custom ones but they cost a fortune. Every day I get an education


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

there is a s.s. ball post and socket style catch that will hold a door closed, can't remember the vendor

you will need to make a small mounting point for the socket side, inside the cabinet


----------



## sylvan

I took off from my real job most of the day today to get as much done as possible - going out of town for a few days.
The stairs are now skinned with teak and almost all of the cabinet hardware is installed. I had trouble finding all stainless drawer slides but got them in yesterday. The drawers are complete but I haven't yet figured a way to secure them that pleases me (don't like those trailer cabinet catches)- can't have them sliding open when it gets sporty. 
The vinyl lettering is made- will pick it up tomorrow morning
One more boat ride tomorrow before the haul out...... I just HAVE to turn right at the South Jetties for a mile or two while I'm still grinnin'
sorry about the picture quality


----------



## ChampT22

http://www.southco.com/en-us/ I have always liked their products.


----------



## sylvan

thanks
I'll check them out


----------



## Ripit

Wow is all I can say. I just found this thread and spent the last 2 hours reading all 56 pages. I don't know how I've missed it for so long. I built a small 4'x 8' fiberglass boat at 15 years old back in the 70's. I didn't think I would ever finish it.I know your pain. I would have quit a long time ago. My hat goes off to you for your patience. As I was reading earlier in the Thread I saw signs of stress but I'm glad it made it to the water. I was also worried that you had already finished it and I had missed the completion. Your so close now it's go to be a great boat. Heck, I may even drive down from Dallas for the splash party. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## sea hunt 202

If I can get a job where you work possibly the wife and i can get something like it just a little smaller. Very nice indeed


----------



## bpoutsider

I saw a boat that me and my buddy both figured had to be yours yesterday going down the intracoastal yesterday in West Galveston Bay. If it wasn't you, someone else in that area has a boat that looks very much like this. Sweet looking ride either way.


----------



## sylvan

Yep .... that might have been me.... around lunch time
I was originally planning to haul the boat out tomorrow for the final 'punch' list but have to work this week so it will probably be Friday.
What you saw yesterday was a weak minded man with no self dicipline. 
I have told myself more times than I can count that I would not force the issue of this build. The "Official" launching will be in about two weeks (not finished -but useable) I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Ripit

sylvan said:


> Yep .... that might have been me.... around lunch time
> I was originally planning to haul the boat out tomorrow for the final 'punch' list but have to work this week so it will probably be Friday.
> What you saw yesterday was a weak minded man with no self dicipline.
> I have told myself more times than I can count that I would not force the issue of this build. The "Official" launching will be in about two weeks (not finished -but useable) I just couldn't help myself.


Great, I'm planning to be in POC in 2 weeks so maybe I can make it. Good Luck.


----------



## PHINS

Sylvan I was with BP on Saturday. Sweet looking ride you have there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sylvan

*Christening*

OK folks, the 'Official' christening will be Saturday June 7, starting at 12 thru probably 4 or 5. Any of you 2Coolers who want to come are invited. All I ask is just PM me like a RSVP so I can plan on the beverages - I need a count, so says my wife.
I will return the PM with an address on Tiki Island. I already know of about 40. I don't know exactly how this will work (she hasn't told me yet) but I expect it will be fun for me at least. The truth is that I have a date to commit in my mind and will do my best to get the boat as ready as I can. 
I got an email that the helm chair has been shipped and the work continues. I picked up the Lexan today for the live well and almost completed the passageway door. I will not have the genset (and maybe the electronics) installed nor finished with all the painting and upolstry but it will be complete enough to go fishing. I can't wait any longer!
Can you see me grinnin'?
The only down thing today was the boat insurance. I have to spend a bunch of money surveying the boat in order to raise my value on the boat. OK, I can understand that, but after speaking to two insurance companies and explaning why it INCREASED in value, they said they could not find it (Northern Bay) in the BUC book and that I will have trouble. Maybe I should tell them it is an oversized Whaler .... the Wankers!


----------



## Law Dog

Great job, Congrats!


----------



## TOM WEBER

I am working that weekend...the day after DDAY. Congrats. PM your beverage of choice and I will drop it off next time I am down at Bird's house!!! You deserve it. Tom


----------



## Bird

TOM WEBER said:


> I am working that weekend...the day after DDAY. Congrats. PM your beverage of choice and I will drop it off next time I am down at Bird's house!!! You deserve it. Tom


Don't feel bad Weber, I'm working that weekend too. Of course I live down the street and went by to see it today just because I can. I'll get by tomorrow and snap some pics for ya.


----------



## sylvan

*Helm chair*

The helm chair and flip back seat got here yesterday but, OF COURSE, none of the hardware (or instructions) got here as well. 
This thing might be a little fancy for my backside ...... I hate it when a chair is smarter than me


----------



## Procastabaitin

I will be home from Afghanistan by June 1st for R&R. I will run it by "she who must be obeyed", and if approved I will PM you with an RSVP. Congrats on the build! You did an amazing job and I can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Poppahobbs*

That's an awful fancy chair you have there, It should make your hinny smile. I think in all honesty that it looks good and that your really going to like it. Oh and by the way I will be there on the 7th, I tried to send 2 PM's but am not sure they went thru so I went this route. thanks for not forgetting that I wanted to come see it.

PoppaHobbs


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Man, i can't wait to see this thing all together. Those are the comfiest looking helm seats I have ever seen. I'm glad you are near the finish line. What a sweet ride!


----------



## reelfast

*Just started reading this thread~*

WOWZER!

I began reading this thread at 11:30 AM and finished at 2:56PM. I am happy to see that the launch party is in a few weeks! I thought for sure I already missed it.

This build is incredibly inspiring - I hope maybe one day I can maybe have the time, money, and patience to do something half as nice.

You sir are a 2cool legend! Congratulations - you just completed something most men only dream about.

Cheers!:brew:

I fish out of Tiki almost every wknd. Would love to see you're fine work of art up close!!!


----------



## sylvan

Thanks Guys - I truly appreciate the kind words.

I plan to haul the boat either Thursday or Friday for the final list below the waterline. Then, as soon as possible after the ceremony, ready or not, I'm goin' fishin'
I really like the Helm chair BUT the supplier DOES NOT INCLUDE BOLTS, SCREWS, WASHERS AND INSTRUCTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I couldn't believe it so I called again and got brushed off. This chair is made in the USA - not China. Here I go venting again.
I bought Jabsco pumps today for the fresh water and washdown. I still have not decided on the electronics yet - don't even have a compass.
There is too much old school in me that I think I really don't need the top of the line dashboard. The fact is that I actually don't know what I don't know regarding the electronics. What gadget works best is like blondes, brunetts or red heads ...... simply a personal choice. I don't even like to change cell phones to the newest, latest and greatest models so I will procrastinate on the gps ....
For those coming to the launch, all the boats here are home built. Two have been posted on 2cool


----------



## asher

Any updates?


----------



## time2gofish

Any updates... How's it running?


----------



## sylvan

Holy %^&*..... has it really been that long since I have been here?????

I apologize to everyone about the Christening and not posting - family matters and work has been taking too much time...

Well, there is much to discuss and I am not sure I believe what I am about to write regarding the numbers on this boat. 
I have 41 hours on it so far, mostly booz crusin' to get the kinks out. I just had to do a short trip offshore to Heald Bank but mostly Galveston, Clear Lake etc
I have put exactly 400 gallons of fuel in the boat total. I can only a guess the average RPM on the total time. I still have over 200 gallons left. 
I have checked and re-checked these numbers.
600 rpm (idle) gets 6.5 mph @ .8 gal/hr fuel burn
1800 rpm 23.6 mph @ 8.2 g/h
2450 rpm 33.2 mph @ 26 g/h
A 1.77 gear gives me 92% efficency with these numbers - I would have never believed it.


Keep in mind it's light - me, wife and 2 friends, < 400 gal fuel and no water but this thing gets better economy than my outboard and weighs 10 times as much. It throws a wake at idle but I am not going to install a trolling valve ..... just elbow grease for now.
I need another 200 rpm to compensate for loading it down but I have enough numbers to order a new prop. 26x26 4 blade Nibral DQX. My sea trial was with a 26x28 4 blade. UPS says Monday for delivery of the new wheel.
The boat is actually out of the water now at Payco for the prop, the boot stripe (now that I know the true waterline) and additional thru-hull. 
Still a lot of work left but I am in the water and having fun.
I will get back to posting pics tomorrow. I have video but do not know if it will post..... anyone know how?


----------



## asher

Awesome news man! I wish my ride had fuel economy like yours! Those are some impressive numbers. What was the total weight of the boat again?


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Thanks for update Mr. Sylvan! Very Cool!! Beautiful boat!


----------



## txteltech

Awesome boat sylvan, Freeport marina has the hookups you need for you boat, can't wait to see it in less than 3 weeks on LOR 2014!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WesJ

Any pics of it on the water now?!?


----------



## sylvan

*still at it*

Even though the boat is in the water, the work continues.
I plan to post the progress this week but this post is simply for the results of the first trip offshore. BFT, ling and dorado.
By the GPS, we were 87 miles offshore and 12.2 hrs of engine time, average 24 mph. The fuel burn was 78 gallons ( I hardly believe it also)
Not one single problem!


----------



## TOM WEBER

AWESOME! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Bird

Cool. Glad to see fish slime on the boat. How was the safe floor clean up? Tuna fishing tends to be a bit of a blood sport...


----------



## sylvan

Thanks....
As for the safe-floor, yes, it is a blood sport. The washdown pump was not installed yet- we used a bucket offshore ..... but the pressure washer at home made quick work of the deck. I intentially did not add or spray Clorox on the deck to see if it would smell ...... it didn't.
The fish boxes kept ice VERY well I am pleased to report. 
The only potential issue I found was the water intake for the head. For some reason, the water is forced up the thruhull and can back flow to the head when running the boat. I will try adjusting the valve but I'm not sure it will work. I know I can simply shut it off but I prefer not to.
I am grinnin' about the first real trip! Several friends have sent boats to Venice - I am thinking about it.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Nice fish, I m sure your a very happy Captain, Ever want to go out SLP , I ll give you a escort! Cheers!


----------



## Profish00

Water shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sylvan

The work never ends and I haven't posted in a while.
I just decided on and ordered a Garmin HD radar. I wasn't planning on the xtra money for that unit but changed my mind. I have been draggin' my checkbook trying to figure out how to get the auto pilot as well for the same money .....
Oh well, the one thing I have learned on this build is that trying to save money - eventually costs me more with something I really didn't want anyway.
I just cannot force myself into going to the bank and getting a loan to finish it completely
... am I whining too much?

The fuel economy is going down somewhat as I approach 100 hrs and I am in the process of getting new numbers. I know I am adding weight as the boat progresses. The AC is in but the duct work is not complete. I will post pics of the progress later.

Holy %^& - I AM ACTUALLY THINKING OF THE NEXT BOAT


----------



## sylvan

I am now involved with the "Toy Run" for kids the first week in December.I am offering an offshore or bay trip (your choice) any time in 2015. All auction proceeds will be donated to the Toy Run for kids.
The auction is in the Bluewater forum.
If you have questions, PM me
thanks
Bryan


----------



## Poppahobbs

*PoppaHobbs*

Well it looks like your having a good time would like for you to ith your boat and not having any real problems with it. That's always nice and I'm glad to see that you are getting to put some time on her. I would still like to come by and take a look at her the first chance I get. If you will I would like for you to P/M me your phone # I had it in a little pad and my grand daughter helped her self to it and ripped out a bunch of pages and your # was one of them.

Thanks in advance Bryan
PoppaHobbs


----------



## sylvan

PM sent Pappa
a couple of new pics
closer to finished but the Queen does not yet have her seat. She is getting somewhat annoyed because I have a helm seat.....
The AC/heat is installed except for all of the duct work. Been busy at work and not much time to work on it but the gunwale lights as well as the lights in the livewell (or aquarium as my daughter calls it)


----------



## TOM WEBER

Really first class!


----------



## JD

Having followed this project thru from the beginning, without comment, I can only say I'm impressed with Sylvan's staying power and the quality of the end product. Next time I'm down there I have to stop by and see the yacht.

Never built one from scratch but 30 years ago BJ and I gutted and rebuilt a 41' wooden yacht so I do appreciate the amount of work, and at times frustration, that went into this one.

Great job, lovely boat.


----------



## sylvan

Thanks guys for the kind words! It really is appreciated.
That being said, this boat has taken up my 'spare time' for a quite a while now.
While I want to REALLY complete the project, I have a need to use the @#$% thing. 
I am proud of it, but I see every ding and screwup when I board her. I have come to accept the fact that I will NEVER finish. I have a list of the She-Boss' wants that I am trying to fulfill and completing the safety items but the truth is I simply want to run the boat now - fishing or cruising. I am finding it hard to finish the last little cosmetic items which is strange to me. 
I'm certainly not on to the the next project but I must admit, the numbers on this boat force me to consider another one. I WILL NOT BUILD IT MYSELF but I am considering a builder in Maine to put a basic one together - to be personalized/ customized down here....... there - I said it in public. Please don't tell my wife.


----------



## GulfCoast1102

sylvan said:


> Thanks guys for the kind words! It really is appreciated.
> That being said, this boat has taken up my 'spare time' for a quite a while now.
> While I want to REALLY complete the project, I have a need to use the @#$% thing.
> I am proud of it, but I see every ding and screwup when I board her. I have come to accept the fact that I will NEVER finish. I have a list of the She-Boss' wants that I am trying to fulfill and completing the safety items but the truth is I simply want to run the boat now - fishing or cruising. I am finding it hard to finish the last little cosmetic items which is strange to me.
> I'm certainly not on to the the next project but I must admit, the numbers on this boat force me to consider another one. I WILL NOT BUILD IT MYSELF but I am considering a builder in Maine to put a basic one together - to be personalized/ customized down here....... there - I said it in public. Please don't tell my wife.


What is it about the numbers on this boat that have you considering another boat? Just curious.


----------



## sylvan

When I say "the numbers" I generally mean the operating costs vs speed. This hull loaded could weigh over 20,000 lbs and can still get over 2 mpg in fuel at light cruise. At trolling speed - 6 mph - it burns less than 1 g/h. Therefore the fuel economy is almost unbelievable but I have checked it over and over again.

Single engine boats are not popular here but most offshore shrimp boats are single engine. With this economy and size, I will never have to stay home because of the cost of diesel. Three years ago, my neighbor (34 Venture) spent over $1000 per trip on gas. Yes, he went 40+ mph and I can't but... 
Mine is a SEMI-displacement hull that CAN go > 30 mph or IF I am willing to go slower, I can go 10 times as far on less fuel.
It does me no good to have a boat like this if I can't feed it. At least for me - it's the perfect boat. Easy to maintain, efficient, commercial tough and big (relatively speaking)
Unless your job is on the water, no boat justifies it's cost. 
A 38' Bertram is close to 1 mil now. A 38' 3 engine go-fast outboard can be $500k
A basic boat like this but bigger: 38' 650hp 30mph cruise can be built by a professional for $300K. I believe there is a market for them here. It would be for sale. My problem is that I like the building of it. I'm sure my wife would say "ONLY ONE" 
*Look up 'Lobsterboat races' on You-tube for some interesting video. These are pure commercial working boats with the owners having fun wanting braggin' rights. I got a hull and made a few changes....
That's where I got the idea for this boat to begin with. My path of pain  

Toys for boys


----------



## txdukklr

I just read almost all of this thread

wow is all I can say very very impressive.


----------



## sylvan

The work continues. 
I find that a lot of noise comes through the forward engine bulkhead when you are in the galley or actually anywhere down below. In addition I installed the AC/heat pump under the forward berth which will probably annoy the She Boss when it is on. Therefore the possible solution is 'Sound Down'
The pic below is the work today installing 2 lb/ft foil backed Sound Down in the engine room side of the forward bulkhead. I did not have time to start the engine and see how well it works- I don't have any way to measure decibels. If anyone knows how to do this without costing a fortune I would appreciate a comment.

I am also installing it on top of the berth compartment underneath the foam mattress to block the ac compressor noise.

Another issue .... I am becoming aware of the weight I am adding to this boat. This 'sound down' will add almost 100 lbs. Lighter is more efficient and I wonder if I am concerned for no reason.

The wife and I are going on the 2cool Toy Run this December and I want to get as much completed as I can. It will be our first overnight trip together.


----------



## TOM WEBER

Been waiting for an engine room pic...now I am happy.


----------



## GT11

You can get a sound meter app for the iPhone and other smart phones. I have one and it works pretty good.


----------



## sylvan

Tom Weber - you made me laugh out loud!
I am actually pleased with the engine room - its not perfect but it is easier to get in more than most. What you see in the picture is the forward engine bulkhead. The green cross brace is 3" wide flange structural fiberglass (no wood) that is bolted together to brace a "large" hatch. It can be removed very quickly if necessary. Two smaller hatches are built into the large hatch to check engine fluids etc without needing 4 guys to lift it. With the braces removed, you can actually walk around the engine. If for example, I loose a raw water pump offshore, I have the choice to crawl in the small hatch for repairs. Take 1 minute to remove the large hatch and stand next to the engine OR take another 2 minutes and sit down comfortably next to the engine for the work. I have crawled into a small hole and worked next to a damned hot engine offshore far too many times to do that again so I made sure that WHEN it happens, I can do it with relative comfort.
A much better plan is to take a real skinny, young mechanic on each trip.

GT11 ... thanks, I will find the app

Tomorrow is the radar installation. I will post pics


----------



## sylvan

For you guys following this thread of pain, I got a call tonight about a 42' x 15' hull that is available. 20 cruise at 1 mpg
No- I don't want to talk about it within hearing range of my wife


----------



## asher

Haha. You're nuts man! Enjoy your hull and finish her off how you see fit, but at least get a couple years worth of time with her operating before you jump into another project. It will give you a better idea of how you would like to set up your next boat. 

Otherwise, I have loved watching this build go along and good work man!

Also don't worry about the extra weight of the sound down. That stuff is a necessity when you are sitting on top of the engines all day. And whatever makes the missus happy as well. There will be so much more weight on the boat when you are fishing. Between people and gear and tackle, not to mention a few hundred pounds of ice and hopefully fish.


----------



## JD

Considering the displacement of the boat, I doubt the extra 100 lbs soundproofing will even ding the efficiency (kinda like a few extra bags of ice).

That is a nice looking engine compartment. I also recall crawling into the bilge and between the engine and hull replacing a starter among other things. If I ever went back to inboards, engine access would be at the top of my list as a requisite.

A 42' bare hull? That would give someone something to do in the garage this winter


----------



## Puddle_Jumper

WOW... First time on this post.. Read it from start to finish.... I am truly amazed... EXCELENT job...You sir are a true craftsman !! Congratulation's on a fine build


----------



## sylvan

Puddle Jumper
First, thank you and every one else for the kind words - it is appreciated.

Sometime in the near future when I can convince myself I am close to completing this project I am going to sit down with an adult beverage and start on page 1 and read all of this. Particularly if it crosses my mind to do it again.
That should cure the disease. 

I had an upholstery guy here today to work on the forward berth. I started to try it myself and then came to my senses. I like the way it looks so far and will post when the camera recharges.
I also had help with the AC system. I have only 4" duct and needed to 'engineer' the system. The plenum was made in a sheet metal shop and I have cut 3 holes for the duct. 2", 3" and 4" holes - the idea being to regulate air flow with different size holes. I do not know if it will work but my theory seems sound..... again pics tomorrow. 
Two hours a day makes it hard to keep going on this but the 'Boss' wants some heat and AC. I put off the radar install today and will do it thursday. It looks really easy - plug and play.
For JD
I am certainly not worried about 100 lbs but I seem to be xtra hundred pounding this boat every day. At some point the weight will be significant.
Asher is right though - I am directly over the engine all day and want more QUIET


----------



## sylvan

Not much to say except that I am pleased with the upholstery guy's work. I think the "Queen" will be pleased as well. Light grey color. I will add the 4" foam later this week.
No boat work for me today - too much real work. It's the lazy boy chair and an adult beverage for me tonight.
The previous post will explain these pics


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Cool boat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird

Wow, looks really nice. Lots of work since I was last on the boat.


----------



## sylvan

Friday, Sat, Sunday will be completing the AC/Heat and Radar.
This unit (xHD) was pitched to me as the 'newest and best' for a 24" domed radar - we will see. I have researched this and know enough to be dangerous.
This is really a safety issue - not looking for birds while bill fishing so I don't need a large open array. Bottom line is that the open array is twice the money and I am using the difference for the autopilot which I ordered yesterday.


----------



## TOM WEBER

I have that radar. You will be happy with it.


----------



## sylvan

Tom Weber I hope you are right but......
Today two of us installed the radar, turned it on and NOTHING HAPPENED!
The 1040xs did not recognize the radar.
I called Breakwater (my supplier) and spoke with Derek and his installer. I am pleased to say his installer was sent here immediately to find out what I did wrong. The down side is that it was the new radar - didn't work!
The positive side is the service that Breakwater provided and got on it the same day. While I am annoyed with Garmin I can't fuss about Breakwater. I did not contract them to do the installation and they were under no obligation to get out here so fast. 
Brownie points to them and I will buy more stuff there. Time will tell if it will be Garmin.


----------



## jdusek

I hope I win the auction so I an ride on her.


----------



## sylvan

Crappy weather today so I am playing hooky from my real job and working on the boat.
Install the new replacement radar, the auto pilot and the 3000w inverter.
pics to follow


----------



## sylvan

Garmin says that the radar installation is â€˜plug and playâ€™ which is true â€¦. Sorta. Originally, my plan was to build a radar mast to my own specs but I changed my mind (for the 1000th time) and bought a real nice Epson mast with universal mounting plates â€“ factory built looks more professional donâ€™t you think?
The first radar didnâ€™t work, and it was replaced â€“ OK- we start again. There are 4 studs in the bottom of the Garmin dome that are supposed to mount to a bracket that Epson says will fit anyoneâ€™s domeâ€¦. NOT!
I also find that the dome needs to be angled slightly for proper signal. Of course, the studs are not quite long enough (pic). I am grumbling but drive to Galveston with the studs to a business and tell the guy there I need four more of these bolts, but 1-2â€ longer, same thread. Get back home, the studs are not 5/16 but 8mm. Now who the hell would think an American made product would use metric studs? - the answer is â€˜not me and the guy at the bolt storeâ€™ 
OK, I am getting POâ€™d but actually read the instructions (Iâ€™m laughing now), get on the phone, find no bolts but finally find 8mm allthread at Kemah Hardware. I will cut what length I need. Drive 30 minutes, pickup 3â€™ x 8mm allthread and see that they also have nuts, washers, AND an 8mm tap and die set (pic). I leave Kemah Hardware almost $100 lighter, drive back home and start the installation â€“ again. By this time â€“ two days- I am frazzled and just say $%^&* it!
Justin from Breakwater came out and installed both the radar and auto pilot- they work. 

Lessons learned â€“ â€œitâ€™s cheaper to let the professionals do itâ€
Unfortunately for me, that lesson will be short lived I fear because now I am installing the 3000 watt inverter. Perhaps my wife might have a point â€¦.. sometimes


----------



## JD

Radar installation looks good. How was the antenna pitch alignment determined and done.....shims? I know my way to the local Ace Hardware blindfolded  Every time I checkout they say "anything else today?". I reply, probably in a little while


----------



## sylvan

JD said:


> Radar installation looks good. How was the antenna pitch alignment determined and done.....shims?
> 
> Allthread was cut to length. Double nuts above and below the base to make it height adjustable and finally aluminum tubing over the allthread to simply cover up the threads
> 
> I should put autopilot on my truck for the things i forgot to pickup the first time.
> 
> when the rain quits, back to work on the boat. Trying to finish for the 'Toy Run'


----------



## Profish00

Looking good neighbor!


----------



## sylvan

No pics but progress anyway!
Garmin Radar and autopilot installed and calibrated. This pilot is different and I like the way it operates. You don't have to 'standby' to steer around something.
Just simply turn the wheel and the pilot picks up where you were - at the new heading or you can use the buttons on the steering head. 

In addition, I installed a 3000w inverter. I have more than enough battery power (2 8D house batts) to play with so I decided to use the inverter. Next summer will be the generator but for now this will work.

12 volt 8 gauge electric wire w/breaker is now run to the transom for electric reels along with 110 volt shore and inverter power throughout the boat.

Mounted a gas grill and microwave oven for when I get the Stones to ask the wife to cook dinner. We plan on making the 'Toy Run' this weekend to POC with fellow 2Coolers.
She has not made up my mind yet on the other items I (she) want on board.


----------



## txteltech

sylvan said:


> Garmin says that the radar installation is â€˜plug and playâ€™ which is true â€¦. Sorta. Originally, my plan was to build a radar mast to my own specs but I changed my mind (for the 1000th time) and bought a real nice Epson mast with universal mounting plates â€" factory built looks more professional donâ€™t you think?
> The first radar didnâ€™t work, and it was replaced â€" OK- we start again. There are 4 studs in the bottom of the Garmin dome that are supposed to mount to a bracket that Epson says will fit anyoneâ€™s domeâ€¦. NOT!
> I also find that the dome needs to be angled slightly for proper signal. Of course, the studs are not quite long enough (pic). I am grumbling but drive to Galveston with the studs to a business and tell the guy there I need four more of these bolts, but 1-2â€ longer, same thread. Get back home, the studs are not 5/16 but 8mm. Now who the hell would think an American made product would use metric studs? - the answer is â€˜not me and the guy at the bolt storeâ€™
> OK, I am getting POâ€™d but actually read the instructions (Iâ€™m laughing now), get on the phone, find no bolts but finally find 8mm allthread at Kemah Hardware. I will cut what length I need. Drive 30 minutes, pickup 3â€™ x 8mm allthread and see that they also have nuts, washers, AND an 8mm tap and die set (pic). I leave Kemah Hardware almost $100 lighter, drive back home and start the installation â€" again. By this time â€" two days- I am frazzled and just say $%^&* it!
> Justin from Breakwater came out and installed both the radar and auto pilot- they work.
> 
> Lessons learned â€" â€œitâ€™s cheaper to let the professionals do itâ€
> Unfortunately for me, that lesson will be short lived I fear because now I am installing the 3000 watt inverter. Perhaps my wife might have a point â€¦.. sometimes


Looks great !!!


----------



## sylvan

The wife and I made the 'Toy Run' to POC this weekend. We had a great time and met new 2Cool friends. 
As my luck always goes, the wind was blowing from the wrong direction 25kts (N) and sporty for Matagorda bay system. I almost spilled some of my beverage  The 20' boats should get an award for simply crossing the bay- then doing it again today. I hope the Santa suits were neoprene.
The wife was happy and the boat did great but the new autopilot crashed on the way down. I will know more about the fuel burn when i fill up but the trip odometer says 242 miles. While "runnin' the ditch" with flat water does not truthfully simulate offshore, it will certainly give me an idea of my range. We averaged around 25 mph while running


----------



## sylvan

OK - now I am learning the price I have to pay for splashing the boat before it was really ready.
From the first, I knew I needed more RPM. The first prop pegged at 2400 - at least 250 rpm shy of what I wanted. I thought I had enough information and ordered a NEW high dollar prop. I was told it would be "right" Well, it wasn't - still short on the rpm.
Instead of pulling it right away, I waited and played with the boat. If I understand it correctly, if the engine is over-proped there is more fuel than air mixing and the temperature spikes (pyro gauge) which drastically harms the engine - heat is bad in an engine that cost more than my first house!
The boat has been in the water almost 5 months. To get the REAL correct rpm I want a heavy boat with a very clean bottom. I have to pull a short haul, pressure wash the bottom, back into the water, check the rpm with a laser gun, back out of the water, pull the prop, send to the shop and bend my new prop for $800, back on the boat and PRAY it's right. If not, same procedure all over again------ and another 2 grand.
The reason I am writing this is because I am paying a price for my impatience and am venting at my stupidity.
Lesson learned for you boat builder/rebuilder.
If it ain't finished - DON'T rush it. It costs more if you do.
Puts a dampner on a 45 (for now)


----------



## Bird

Check your PM's, I think I have an alternative solution for you. I'll call you later this morning.


----------



## sylvan

I am still whining about prop issues. I need an additional 150 rpm so this week I will confirm the tach numbers with a digital lazer photo meter(tach).
I have had several test props on the boat and it seems to me that it's only getting worse - not better. 
On the other hand, I am still over 2 mpg at cruise so what I am specifically doing is to make sure the engine is not straining. This engine cost me more than my first 5 cars added together so longevity is the plan, not speed. Many thanks to 2cool member (Bird) who pulled on his scuba gear and cleaned off the bottom for me. He warmed up with an adult beverage made in Jamaica..... then I helped although I wasn't wet. 
At any rate, when I confirm the tach, I will re-pitch the prop and try again.
I must get this done or I will miss the 'HOO' season


----------



## Goags

Kudos to Bird for the assist! We all know you're gonna "get it right"!! Thanks for the update.


----------



## TOM WEBER

Your performance is so good you might focus on load and engine exhaust temp before pushing the prop issue too far...I know you have done your homework but I know of several guys that overpropped their boats based on rpm and blew up motors early when doing new motors.


----------



## sylvan

Been a while since I have posted - I take a look and find Tom Weber's post and it made laugh out loud. That is exactly what I am doing, 

I have ordered a combination Pyro and boost gauge, installed a vacuum gauge on the Racor filter and added a pump for the fishboxes.(that being done by a couple of recruits - many thanks to them)

The MAIN focus is, of course, the engine and the necessary RPM's. 2cooler 'Bird' went beyond the norm, pulled out the scuba gear and cleaned the bottom for me as a favor- thanks again! After checking the engine and tranny with a lazer photometer to confirm the numbers are true, I have run the boat in every direction to get all the numbers again with full fuel/water/people etc.
There is a vast difference in weight between booze cruzin' and fishing weight and therein lies the problem. I pull the boat Monday at Payco marina. 
I may be getting the cart before the horse by changing the pitch before I install the pyro and boost gauge but I am getting impatient. I have until monday morning to make up my mind -I probably should re-confirm with the pyro gauge- another week doesn't really matter but.........

*It doesn't help my patience with weekends like this and no boat available to go in.


----------



## sylvan

Forgot the pyro/boost gauge pic


----------



## kinja

Hey Bs, I'm at Payco as well. Seems like last time I was out, you were too. Stop following me.


----------



## Profish00

One of yall need to pick me up, instead of just flying thru.


----------



## asher

I don't think you are putting the cart before the horse by taking some pitch out if you aren't reaching rated rpms at fishing weight. 

As you said, reaching rated rpms is first and foremost and then once you have its performance numbers you can fine tune your setup over the years.


----------



## sylvan

I changed my mind about pulling the boat today and decided to install the pyro/boost gauge first and run the numbers again. It should get here Thursday. I will then have all the info I am capable of gathering. At the very least, I will know how much to change the pitch.
I had no idea it would cost so much to get this done. I guess I have been spoiled with outboard boats and the ease of prop changes but IT WILL BE RIGHT when I'm finished.

We completed the fishbox drains today. One of the young men helping me yesterday got a little enthusiastic with the cordless drill and drilled the pilot hole through the bottom of the boat. I am actually not annoyed because he TOLD ME and didn't hide it - his honesty is refreshing. Mistakes happen when you are learning. I can fix it properly when the boat is pulled for the prop but I doubt he will EVER forget it. 

We added stainless handholds so the wife won't fall overboard when she cleans the windows (lol)
I am not real sure I like the looks of the handholds and the way they are mounted but it's done now and I'm not changing them.
I will post the gauge install later this week

I filled the boat with 550 gal fuel, 100 gal freshwater tank, both fish boxes, live well and 2 plastic drums with water to simulate people and center of gravity. I cannot imagine it being heavier than that...EVER! I lost an average of only 1 mph at cruise and 2 wot


----------



## sylvan

Still waiting on the prop issue but other work continues. Today I have a guy hanging the enclosure. As you can see, I chose half canvas and half vinyl.
The color is a light gray. 
I am surprised how much it changes the look of the boat...... the verdict is still out. Good or bad, I will be dry and comfortable in bad weather.


----------



## redfish203

Looks great...


----------



## asher

Looks good to me sylvan! I like the way it goes with the color of your decking.


----------



## TOM WEBER

Love the canvas. Thanks for the updates. If you want to see the sea blaze lights in water Bird can take you over to my boat and dump it in water and turn lights on at night. Brighter in blue water offshore but in low algae water now prob pretty bright.


----------



## sylvan

Getting this boat proped correctly, a conversation came up about planing hulls and semi-displacement hulls at different speeds (rpm).
With most boats, as you add throttle, the bow comes up until the it breaks over and is "on top". Then the speed picks up drastically- less boat (drag) in the water. During that acceleration time, the stern is forced down (and bow up) creating a large wake and very inefficient. The boat is using power at a certain angle to force it up out of the water.
Lobster boats (semi-displacement) are different. Mine has "lifting rails". As speed is increased, the lifting rails force (trap) water underneath and cause the whole boat to lift up, not just the bow. That is a good thing and a bad thing. As long as your need for speed is around 30 or less, it's a good thing. If you need 40+, you can but it is difficult (expensive). These things seem to hit a speed wall. I need a LOT more hp to get a relativity small speed increase. The true advantage of these hulls is that they are wide, stable and carry a lot of weight very efficiently but at a slower speed some folks want.
The pic below is at 25 mph and 17000 lbs. Notice the small wake-about 16". That tells me that I am close to the "sweet spot" with my hull speed wise. Cummins data sheet says I am burning 12 gph. Unfortunately, the boat is over-proped and this will change when it is proped right. I like the cruise speed but engine reliability is more important to me. Thus, I am stressing over the prop and engine rpm 
To sum it up, I want a propeller that will cruise at the sweet spot, move a lot less water (efficiency) and give me the necessary rpm. i am learning that only Harry Potter can do that but I am trying.
While this pic is posted for the wake, I have to laugh at the live well and all the volunteers swimming around inside


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Looks great ! Sure youll get that prop right! You've come a long way!


----------



## sylvan

Feels like a long way!


----------



## leadweight

Sylvan, That's a fine looking build. Did not realize when bidding on the toy run action this was your boat. Looking forward for the weather to lay down so we can ride on such a beauty.


----------



## Bird

TOM WEBER said:


> Love the canvas. Thanks for the updates. If you want to see the sea blaze lights in water Bird can take you over to my boat and dump it in water and turn lights on at night. Brighter in blue water offshore but in low algae water now prob pretty bright.


We went over to the boat this evening and looked at the Sea Blaze lights. The water at GYB was really clear so they were pretty bright. Sylvan got a few ideas from how the WC is set up and rigged that he might include (to one degree or another) into Hot Flash.

On a side note, we talked a lot about the balance between working on the boat and the frustration of wanting to just go fish it. Between Weber and Sylvan, I've been playing boat psychologist a lot... Fortunately, both of them have good rum...:biggrin:


----------



## TOM WEBER

That looks like a David Pescoe website photo of how a properly powered boat wake should look. I still say I need a starboard rum cabinet on my boat Jay.


----------



## sylvan

Can't celebrate quite yet. I got the prop back today and on the boat along with new zincs and some touchup bottom paint. I had the pitch reduced 3". Hopefully, I will get 2700 rpm and this fiasco will be over. More than likely, it is now under-proped but better than over-proped- I can tweak it later. I wonder how much speed I have lost....any bets? I built this boat for low maint. and long engine life so I am not real unhappy with a little speed loss - particularly since I plan to spend a good deal of the year in real deep water, I want reliability, thus my anal retentive obsession of this propeller.

Mike Hood did the job himself and kept the wheel in "S" class- (original factory specs). Thank you Mike! I didn't know it could be done.
The fun begins tomorrow


----------



## Bird

Did you put it back in the water already? I'm off Friday if you are waiting for something else. Although it was plenty cold that day we took it to the ship yard so maybe Friday isn't such a good idea...


----------



## sylvan

No.... not in the water yet. I hate it when my job gets in the way of my boat.
I did go by the yard tonight and check out the FINALLY completed vinyl enclosure. It sure changes the look from the inside out. 
This may be a strange comment but while walking around the boat tonight checking the bottom, it occurred to me how big this thing seems now..... 
It's like the mother of my child says - "you forget how much pain it took" 
A couple of pics of the hull and bottom for you guys still following this thread.
Notice the size of the prop and rudder compared to other boats.
It goes in the water tomorrow.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Just Awesome, definitely something to be proud of Sir!, 
Going to have many years of enjoyment with "Hot Flash"!


----------



## TOM WEBER

*bottom*

Thanks for the out of water pics. Quite an accomplishment.


----------



## sylvan

Ok, this is gonna be a long one.
First, I hit 2670 rpm, loaded to the max, the exact number I was hoping for.
This means that at booze cruzin' weight -(avg fuel level, low water in the tank and a limited amount of beer and fishing equipment), I am quite a bit under proped. The result of that is the loss of speed but the gain of engine longevity and a little more fuel burn. 
In a certain way, speed equals efficiency with THESE hulls. They are not designed for speed. If it goes fast (further) with the same power and fuel burn.... that is good! 
Below is the Cummins published fuel burn info about this engine. The right column is gal/hr at the given rpm.


FUEL CONSUMPTION - PROP CURVE
rpm l/hr gal/hr

2600 91.6 24.2
2400 66.3 17.5
2200 51.5	13.6
2000 39.3 10.4
1800 30.9 8.2
1600 23.1 6.1
1400 16.3 4.3
1200 11.5 3.0
1000 7.7 2.0
800 4.4 1.2

Here are my engine numbers. (rpm vs. speed) 

2670 28 mph
2600 27
2400 24.5
2200 22
2000 19
1800 16
1500 12
1200 10
1000 9
Idle (650)	6.2

When the boat was first launched it fixed on 33 mph bouncing on 34. 
I understand that it was as light as it would ever be but unfortunately, 
I have that number stuck in my head and secretly believe I should be able to achieve that again.

To sum it up:
At cruising speed from 22-25 mph- absolutely fully loaded- I am burning a shade under 2 miles per gallon. I should not complain that a 17000 + lb boat is that efficient. At 1000 rpm (good trolling speed) I am getting 4.5 mpg.
With 550 gallons, I can go a real long way at 10 mph! At 20 mph, I have a 1000 mile range. Holy ****!

If this post sounds as if I am complaining â€“ forget it!


----------



## TOM WEBER

At cruise looks like you can make it to Cancun.


----------



## JD

I must admit, that's pure dedication  Now go enjoy it! ~ 2mpg at cruise is great.


----------



## sylvan

JD said:


> I must admit, that's pure dedication  Now go enjoy it! ~ 2mpg at cruise is great.


Dedication ? My wife calls it something else but thank you.

The boat is full of fuel. My tackle is ready along with new line on ALL my reels...I even changed out the rusted barrel swivels (private joke) - I am ready!
I would prefer less than 40 mph winds. Can anybody help with that?

All jokes aside, I still have several irritations to fix but, at least, I can go if I want now. I promised a bunch of kids to take them drum fishing when it turns on.

LOL !
I plan to practice with my new Daiwa Tanacom Bull 1000 on drum. I will deep drop (40 ft) in the channel. Better to learn where it's easy to crank up. lol


----------



## Profish00

I see your fixing the slip. gonna need a bigger lift?


----------



## sylvan

I am also on another site called Down East boat forum regularly.
It is a site that targets boats and owners with builds like mine. Most of the builds are professionally done but many are done by owners. Here is a link for you masochistic guys wanting to see more of these builds. This one is just beginning.

http://downeastboatforum.com/showthread.php?t=13036

This hull is very similar to mine but he is installing a 825 hp motor. He will cruise well over 30.
I follow this regularly....... enjoy!


----------



## sylvan

Perhaps one day I will consider this boat really completed...
Naw - ain't gonna happen

These pics are of the starboard fishbox. I cut 8" holes and mounted these "water tight" plates so I will have access to the muffler compartment and transom. I was getting goofy about water possibly getting trapped in there so the plates. There was none I'm glad to report.
I had forgotten how much these boxes are insulated - almost 3" of closed cell 4 lb foam.
I am working on the "pretty" now (per my wife) for Dutch Kueteman"s Handicap Drum tournament. It will be fun, I hope, for the folks fishing.


----------



## sylvan

This is just a note for you guys that have a need for boat **** (masochistic boat builders) lol
This is the link to a friend's build thread called "Awaiting the new arrival" on the Downeast boat forum. The builder is Mike (and his father), lives in New York and goes by Tunaorlator on the forum. It's his third build and he is a very experienced private builder. The hull is a Northern Bay like mine but super-sized, 5 ft longer, almost 2' wider and more HP. He had the hull manufacturer in Maine build the top as well- it saved him a lot of time. Although I have never actually met him, we have spoken several times on the phone about construction issues and I look forward to his postings.
I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.

http://downeastboatforum.com/showthread.php?t=11742


----------



## TOM WEBER

sylvan said:


> This is just a note for you guys that have a need for boat **** (masochistic boat builders) lol
> This is the link to a friend's build thread called "Awaiting the new arrival" on the Downeast boat forum. The builder is Mike (and his father), lives in New York and goes by Tunaorlator on the forum. It's his third build and he is a very experienced private builder. The hull is a Northern Bay like mine but super-sized, 5 ft longer, almost 2' wider and more HP. He had the hull manufacturer in Maine build the top as well- it saved him a lot of time. Although I have never actually met him, we have spoken several times on the phone about construction issues and I look forward to his postings.
> I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.
> 
> http://downeastboatforum.com/showthread.php?t=11742


Cool link. Thanks. Happy Easter!


----------



## sylvan

First, Happy Easter to all!

I finally made the time, sat down with an adult beverage and read this thread from the beginning, something I havenâ€™t ever done. It makes me tired with the memories. What was I thinking when I started this boat build? I guess I wasnâ€™t thinking! NaÃ¯ve to the core! 

With that said â€¦. Holy Moly â€¦. Why the **** am I considering doing another one?
Bigger, faster, more efficient, different layout etc, etc,etcâ€¦..

The truth is I have had a couple of guys ask me to consider doing it for money. My answer, for now, is no - but talk to me next year. Iâ€™m not really finished with this one yet (maybe never will be) and I just want to relax and go fishing. I am busy pulling out lures and tackle that were around during the Nixon Administration â€“ and having fun doing it! LOL

I am a amazed at the PMâ€™s and emails I have gotten through this as well - over 500,000 views on 2 cool. It flatters me to know there is so much interest in doing this. I have had many questions regarding where to get one of these Downeast style boats and how much they cost. The vast majority are not built like mine and therefore would require extensive rebuilding, beginning with a used commercial boat. That is what this post is about.

I began this project with the basic idea of a hull 35â€™- 40â€™, long range, efficient and tough. Originally, I expected to start with a very tired or beat up Hat, Bertram, Luhrs, etc â€¦â€¦. and re-build it the way I wanted. The more I looked into it, I realized that no matter what I did to it, the value would still be that of an old hull, so I looked elsewhere. An add in National Fisherman Mag. caught my attention for Lobster boats. It wasnâ€™t their looks but what they are built for.
The add said I could get a â€œKitâ€ boat and could take it at any point of the construction. Well, thatâ€™s different. Other builders wonâ€™t do that.
A whole lot of research, several trips to the North East with some luck and I ended up with the hull I wanted. I now know just how different these DE style boats really are. Some are for work, some are for racing (truly), cruising and all built on the same hull. Of course, there are many different hulls available. The style is simply designed to go anywhere, any time. Being an experienced boat driver, I knew what I wanted, but more, I knew what I didnâ€™t want. Either way, it was a gamble â€˜cause I didnâ€™t win the lottery and money was certainly an issue.
Now, I know I can build a NEW 40â€™ diesel boat that will cruise at 30+mph comfortably and get over 1 mpg for less money than some outboards. That fact is astounding to me.
OK, itâ€™s not as fast but Iâ€™m older now and want more comfort than speed. 

This brings me to the question â€œam I going to do it againâ€
The answer is Maybe â€¦.. the fat lady hasnâ€™t sung yet. For now, Iâ€™m rigging baits while watching â€˜Wicked Tunaâ€™ on TV and thinking of what it would take to stay at the floaters for a week.

Have you noticed it's warming up?


----------



## Goags

I have absolutely enjoyed following this thread post, start to finish, and am in awe of what you did! I had no doubt that you knew what you were doing from the start. Iff'n you do it again, I be following it, if you will include us in it again!


----------



## PopArcher

Sylvan,
Thanks for the trip, most enjoyable. !tuna!


----------



## Knots

This build is awesome! 

The size of this project seems a bit overwhelming... (especially since I do a LITTLE hobby building and know that everything takes a little longer and is more expensive than you want it to be:headknock).


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Goags said:


> I have absolutely enjoyed following this thread post, start to finish, and am in awe of what you did! I had no doubt that you knew what you were doing from the start. Iff'n you do it again, I be following it, if you will include us in it again!


Me too!, I am honored to know of someone like you through 2 cool of course!
Think the pool of folks able to accomplish this has to be so small its unbelievable! Cheers for " Hot Flash"!!!


----------



## JD

This has been quite a project and to see it thru to the end is a testament to your love of the challenge (you have to love it or it would drive you truly nutso  ). Really appreciate your sharing the ups and downs, ins and outs.

We rebuilt a 1959 41' wood cruiser back in the eighties and if I were ever to do anything like that again (I won't - don't plan to live long enough) I'd start with a new hull. As you indicated, a rebuild doesn't add value to an old hull and it's a true money pit.

When we sell this place and buy one on Tiki (anytime now) we'll have drop by to take a 1st hand peek.


----------



## sylvan

Thanks for the kind words.....

The BOSS and a couple of friends, Rick and Aaron fished Dutch Keuteman's Handicapped drum tournament yesterday on 'Hot Flash'

1. We stayed Friday night at the GYB. I just liked this picture the wife took, so I am posting it.

2 & 3. Dutch hooked us up with our fisherman at the Captain's meeting. Her name is Erika. She has been in this event several times but said she had never caught anything .... until yesterday.
Good job Erika!

Everyone had fun!

*I learned that unless I have two strong young guys to pull the anchor, I will be sitting there for a while.....
I am now gathering info on freefall winches (windlass') :rotfl:


----------



## TOM WEBER

Good job! Pretty night shot. Lights look nice.


----------



## sylvan

The wife says I can't start another boat project until I sell one. 
So this is the one I have chosen. It is posted in the classified section


----------



## asher

Haha, good luck with the sale!


----------



## sylvan

The wife and I took a short vacation to Maine for the Lobster boat races. I managed to check out another hull. It's bigger and faster than 'Hot Flash'
.... sure makin' me itch

This picture is the hull (38 x 14) but doesn't look like it in this pic. She was built, obviously, in the commercial Lobster boat configuration. I drove it - 36 mph with a 410 hp Sisu diesel engine -lightly loaded. A 570 hp Cat drives this hull at a 30 mph cruise loaded down.

She hasn't said NO yet. Oh, the changes I would make


----------



## sylvan

Drawing of the (possible) next one.
The house (cabin) will be different, at least, for me.
This pic is a builder's drawing of one under construction now in Maine - hull #3. It will be a CG certified boat for chartering. I think the cert. will be for 12 passengers.
We spent the day with this guy on our trip. His focus is "lots of room and easy on the fuel at 30 mph cruise" ....... my kind of build!

the colors are not my style though


----------



## TOM WEBER

You should do it......


----------



## TOM WEBER

One other thing..might try anchor ball before windlass, tho windlass is cool.


----------



## asher

You've definitely got a passion for boat building. There's no other way to describe it in my book.

On another note, having darn near finished hot flash (no boat is completely done being modified) what are three (or ten) of the main things you have taken away from the build?


----------



## sylvan

asher said:


> You've definitely got a passion for boat building. There's no other way to describe it in my book.
> 
> On another note, having darn near finished hot flash (no boat is completely done being modified) what are three (or ten) of the main things you have taken away from the build?


DON'T, DON'T and DON'T !!!! (unless you are severely masochistic) 
I think boat building is similar to having and raising kids. The excitement when you start (no jokes please), realization of the work involved (babies), shear frustration (teenagers) and finally "Holy **** it's done, we've survived and can now relax and play!"

Although I am laughing as I write this, the most difficult thing about this build I personally endured was the patience required. It's normally not my way.
The truth is, I am a wanne-be engineer Geek. I actually enjoyed that part of it - not grinding fiberglass- for sure.

I am very pleasantly surprised how well this boat performs and how economical it is ..... gives me a hell-of-a-lot of satisfaction! 
I believe I can do even better.
Money not withstanding, the real key is organization. Even after many types of builds, it was my first boat like this and I did not know what I didn't know. My point is that often, I had to stop, back up and start again because I am so anal about certain things. I could build this boat in 6 months now with plywood core and you would never know the difference for years. There is nothing wrong with plywood but I didn't want that and chose a different path- it cost me more..... the learning curve as well as money.
Now, all this build info is stuck in my head and want to do another one - there, I said it. God help me!
The build before this one was a 24' flats boat that I have considered molding and actually producing. I really like it but there are lot of those out there to compete with so I will stick to lobsterboats.

I just need to find a guy with enough wallet to do it. I know enough boat building guys from Maine now that would love to winter down here.

I have an idea, how about forty or fifty 2coolers plan a week of their vacation for boat building school next year, pitch-in and get-rrr' done? 
In my dreams.


----------



## asher

Haha, yeah you're dreaming. 

And the satisfaction after the fact has to be unreal. I feel like the man after I simply hot coat a piece of plywood.


----------



## TOM WEBER

Like that spinner on the center window of the boat in your photo as opposed to wiper


----------



## sylvan

Tom
I am told it is used for clearing ice as opposed to rain like normal wipers.

I consider "ice" the stuff in rum and coke .... not on your forward windows. If so, I'm in the wrong place at the wrong time )


----------



## asher

You'll find they work just as well for rain.


----------



## redfish203

Sylvan, headed to the Caribbean for vacation for a week saturday then another week off. Fishjunky tells me you have a plan to fish....let us know if the heavens bless us and you need a crew.


----------



## sylvan

I just read a post on another site regarding operating costs of a boat and it got me thinking about this one. I have shamelessly borrowed some of their narration simply as a time saver for this thread. 

Sorry to be redundant, I built the boat to be economical and easy on the maintenance, both physical and cost wise. I even chose â€˜single engineâ€™ because (in my mind) two or more engines means twice the potential problems and costs. Besides, most offshore shrimpers only have one engine â€¦. Why canâ€™t I?
There is no consideration in this information about the actual building cost of the boat or any monthly note expense. I still have not added that up â€“ and not sure I really want to know yet. Also, there is no detail of how my fishing buddies and I split the fuel costs â€“ which we do â€“ most of the time  so keep in mind that these costs are/should be reduced based upon how much my friends contributed to the expenses. Also, I have not figured labor costs unless from a professional company. I work for free!

I've had my Northern Bay Lobster boat for just over a year now and I estimate I will have 300+ hours on her by this fall. I am basing these figures on that number. Power is a Cummins single engine 8.3 CTA Diamond 450 diesel. Some work I do myself, some with help and some by hiring a professional â€“ probably like most boat owners. 

Fuel

The way the boat is used varies greatly. Easily accessible at my house, it gets many short trips around the bay after work and early evening for attitude adjustment cruises. Occasionally, once a month or so this summer, a long trip to Stetson or the Flower gardens when I donâ€™t turn the engine off for extended periods. 
Idle, in gear, under 1000 rpm, I burn < 3gph. Fully loaded for a long range fishing trip, I burn 22 gph at cruise. 
On average I burn about 15 gph across the board. All in all, I think 15 is a good number, times 300 hrs at a fuel price right now of $3.00 in Glaveston - thats $13,500
Additional costs include Fuel additives and conditioners at about $300 for a total cost of $ 13,800 for the year

Diesel Engine maint.

So far, there have been 3 oil and filter changes (every 100 hrs) as well as the initial transmission oil change. The first was performed by Land & Sea along with a complete engine checkup. In the future, I will do these myself which, of course, lowers the cost. $1200

Boat Maintenance

Bottom paint â€“ I applied the initial bottom paint prior to launch and it is still performing well. I should get another year due to 3 coats @ 3 gal/coat.
10 gal @ $180/gal plus haul out. Avg. est / yr $1200
Boat maint. - 2 bilge pumps, already replaced 2 float switches, etc. Buffing compound, pads, polish, caulking and adhesives, epoxy, gel coat repairs, misc. screws, safety gear, etc. will depend on how I want the boat to look. I estimate my boat to cost around $2000 or so per year with all these combined. I'm trying to keep this and improvements separate since I am constantly making upgrades but I think this is a good estimate. 
Even sitting tied up at the house, something breaks â€“ itâ€™s a boat!
Addtionally, soap, rags, polishes etc and I must admit an occasional high school kid to wash the boat when I am too lazy to do it. 

Improvements

Since I have â€œfinishedâ€ the boat (ROTFL) I have replaced or added lights, new epirb, Sat phone, serious first aid kit, Garmin autopilot, fusion stereo, Audio speakers, LED accent lights, bean bags and deck chairs, on and on and on to the tune of what seems like a whole year of my daughterâ€™s college fees but probably more like $10,000â€¦.. and still have the genset to install.
For this post though, I will call it $2500 because this is a maintenance/operating thread â€“ not a â€œwhat I want on the boatâ€ thread

For me that brings out of pocket year one to about $2000/ month. 

NO BANK NOTE OR SLIP FEES 
AS WELL AS the normal little stuff that adds up - freezer bags, filet knives, ice, sunscreen, rods, reels, lures, bait, etc. have not been included in this estimate.

Scary HUH? And all the parts on this boat are new. I have a neighbor that just bought a 25 year old Bertram. It looks great but it is still 25 years old and has got to be a maintenance nightmare. I am already regretting I added this up. 
Add another engine and running gear like the Bertram and this would get into real money.
I hope my wife doesn't read this.

Tuna steaks at the market are how much per pound?


----------



## raghead

...........I thought it was an unspoken code to NEVER add up the cost of a boat or boat ownership? The last post should be stricken from the record -


----------



## sylvan

It will be- among other things- if my wife reads it.


----------



## TOM WEBER

sylvan said:


> It will be- among other things- if my wife reads it.


ha!!!


----------



## sylvan

******* said:


> ...........I thought it was an unspoken code to NEVER add up the cost of a boat or boat ownership? The last post should be stricken from the record -


I'm sure the quote from '*******' above is "raggin" me a little but several friends have also commented as well. As I scan through different 2cool threads, I find that there are many people who actually have no clue of what a boat costs to operate. Worse yet are the ones who think they are saving money by buying a thirty year old boat cheap with plans to rebuild it themselves because they can't afford a newer one that size. 
I get it - I have been there! That's how I learned to do builds like this. There are many reasons to build and NOT to build but in my opinion, it's better to know what you are getting into straight up from the start. In virtually every case, it's better to pay more for a new, well maintained used boat and work the xtra hours in your real job to pay for it as opposed to the "savings" you get doing it yourself.

I sure wish I would take my own advice..... it would be cheaper!


----------



## TOM WEBER

The lesson is there every day if you own a boat . Sylvan is right. My advice is own a boat you really like. Then it hurts less when you dump money into her.


----------



## sylvan

I see that I haven't posted on the build since August - it doesn't seem that long ago but first I will vent about this morning.
I got a call about 7 am from a friend (2cooler) that informed me he was broken down in the middle of this front coming through. Now, WHAT THE HELL WAS HE DOING OUT IN A BOAT TODAY? He is an experienced boat driver.... I went and got him in 'Hot Flash' and glad I did because there were 6' seas between the Causeway and the Dike. 
I have not yet asked why he was out in this mess. I will when I get over my MAD! 
On the interesting side (if there is one) - water breaking over the top of my boat and it handled it fine but towing was a PITA until we reached protected water close to Tiki.
I'm too old for this!

On a lighter note, I have finally found the energy to get started again and found a young man (2cooler) to help me actually finish the boat. He is between real jobs and offered his help. By the end of this week he will be an expert on sanding fiberglass :rotfl: He says it will be fun! We will see.
Paint and generator and DONE! (mostly)
I will post pics with the progress


----------



## sylvan

This thread is over ten years old and I'm surprised it is even still here. 

I must be reverting to my childhood because I am going to build one more boat ... just one more ,,,, I swear !
I will start a new thread when I get the ideas down on paper. I've been thinking of this build since 'Hot Flash' was completed but got too busy with work and family to start another one.

I plan to stretch a 21 something boat to a 24' flats (sort of) boat with a complete hull change (modifications) so the boat will float shallow and still run dry and comfortable across Galveston Bay. More than likely, I'll simply PO money down the entertainment drain. Thankfully, I have a patient wife. 

If it actually works and handles like I want on the other hand, I intend to build a mold and and sell them.

wish me luck


----------



## ibtbone

Best of luck buddy. So strange that you posted thi. I followed your build with great awe. I have recently been wondering if you were still around. 
I’m sure I’ll enjoy this next build also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOM WEBER

Look forward to it. You have a gift for that type of stuff I wish I had. TW


----------

